# What are you watching?



## forgotten myth

Anyone else out there guilty of binge watching TV shows? Netflix is my best friend and worst enemy... I have recently watched all of Call The Midwife and am now well into season two of House. 

What TV shows are you guys loving at the moment?


----------



## labradrk

Not much at mo. I recently finished Sons of Anarchy which I loved so need something to fill the void.

I think The Walking Dead is the only big series that I am in to at the moment and is currently on the TV


----------



## forgotten myth

SOA is next on my list, I've only seen the odd episode


----------



## labradrk

forgotten myth said:


> SOA is next on my list, I've only seen the odd episode


It's good. A couple of the final seasons were a little dull in places, but overall I really enjoyed it. The star of the show is definitely Katey Sagal who plays Gemma, she's a super actress!


----------



## forgotten myth

I do love Gemma from what I've seen!  And Charlie Hunnam is very hot


----------



## PawsOnMe

I'm currently rewatching the office and parks an recreation. 

Also watching American horror story. Walking dead. Dexter. Brooklyn nine nine. Flash. Modern Family.


----------



## Mrsred

I binge watched Nashville, SO not something I thought I would be interested in but I loved it and was lost when it finished. 

Currently on to the new series of Supernatural although it's only one a week but TV has gotten good again now the autumn is here so I have something to watch most nights, Strictly, Yorkshire Vet, Lesser Spotted Journeys (a local programme touring through bits of Ireland) Modern Family etc


----------



## Arnie83

Mrs83 and I have just finished watching The West Wing (yet again) and we've just started on another re-run of Due South.

Very different, but both brilliant.


----------



## CavalierOwner

I hardly ever get to watch Netflix  I have way too many recorded shows on my Tivo so I keep trying to get through them but as I'm watching my recordings I've always got something else recording so I never get down my list. :Arghh


----------



## HarlequinCat

Arnie83 said:


> Mrs83 and I have just finished watching The West Wing (yet again) and we've just started on another re-run of Due South.
> 
> Very different, but both brilliant.


Oh I used to love Due South and its soundtrack! . I'm going to have to watch all them now!


----------



## BlueJay

American Horror Story and Hemlock Grove at the mo


----------



## Calvine

Have resurrected this thread which is currently on ''pause'' as I am watching more than previously . . . I imagine many other people are too. Just to say this Netflix gem was suggested to me by my son; I would never have found it, and if I had, I doubt I'd have thought of watching it. _''Good Girls''_, absolutely great, about three women short of cash and how they go about fixing it (two series and about 24 episodes). Anything else worth a watch?


----------



## PawsOnMe

Calvine said:


> Have resurrected this thread which is currently on ''pause'' as I am watching more than previously . . . I imagine many other people are too. Just to say this Netflix gem was suggested to me by my son; I would never have found it, and if I had, I doubt I'd have thought of watching it. _''Good Girls''_, absolutely great, about three women short of cash and how they go about fixing it (two series and about 24 episodes). Anything else worth a watch?


Ooh I didn't know there was a second series out, I enjoyed the first one so that's definitely going on my to-watch list. 

On netflix I'm currently having a rewatch of Its always sunny in Philadelphia and Friends. 
Also recommend (hidden gems) GLOW, Santa clarita diet, Kath and Kim, crazy ex girlfriend, End of the f*cking world, Dead to me, and After Life (all of Ricky Gervais' series are pretty good, I really liked Derek and Extras too.)

I'm watching Spooks on Iplayer too and quite liking it


----------



## Boxer123

Life on Mars, The Trouble with Maggie Cole, Benidorm.


----------



## niamh123

I am having to watch Gavin and Stacey AGAIN with my 3 girls


----------



## Boxer123

niamh123 said:


> I am having to watch Gavin and Stacey AGAIN with my 3 girls


Can't go wrong I do hope they make another series.


----------



## Calvine

PawsOnMe said:


> Ooh I didn't know there was a second series out,


 Just saw on Google there is a season THREE but that one slipped by me. Will have to dig that out. Very excited. Strangely enough, I had thought that the second had a slightly strange ending.


----------



## Psygon

Trying not to spend every evening binge watching stuff. But these are what Ive been watching recently:

Netflix:
The English game (quite good, didn't expect to like it as I don't like football but I still enjoyed it. 6 episodes long so took a couple of evenings to watch).

Amazon prime: Starz channel
Veronica Mars series 4 (been waiting for this as I really liked Veronica Mars when it was son many years ago. Only 1 episode in and I'm not sure yet if it will keep my attention).

Amazon prime:
New Amsterdam (hospital drama thing. It's ok, more of a distraction than anything!).
Picard


----------



## kimthecat

We only have freeview. We watched New Amsterdam , The Enemy within , and Instinct , harrow waithing for the new series to show. Love Rookie Blue.
Comedies , Young Sheldon , Brooklyn 911, Schooled and the Goldbergs. The Windsors


----------



## margy

I'm watching The Last Kingdom, hubby had it on and I got interested in it. Now can't wait for the new series.


----------



## Happy Paws2

On BBC i-player
We have watched Blood and Line of Duty.
we are now watching Killing Eve, didn't watch it first time round.
I been watching the White Princess.
I may watch the Tudors again.


----------



## niamh123

I have watched the 3 series of Last Kingdom I really enjoyed it I have a crush on the main character even though I'm old enough to be his mother


----------



## bordie

the birds in the garden


----------



## mrs phas

Netflix
Tiger king
All the Gibli films 
What dreams may come
The last witch hunter
Ru Paul's drag race
Green eggs and ham

Amazon prime
Criminal minds
Bones
James May in japan
Inkmaster

iPlayer
Torchwood
Sherlock

Terrestrial TV
Nothing, which says it all really


----------



## Calvine

Netflix ''Safe'' and ''Designated Survivor'' (Kiefer Sutherland).


----------



## niamh123

I loved designated survivor


----------



## Psygon

niamh123 said:


> I loved designated survivor


Me too it was a shame it got cancelled. I started watching madam secretary after I finished designated survivor.


----------



## Calvine

PawsOnMe said:


> Ooh I didn't know there was a second series out, I enjoyed the first one so that's definitely going on my to-watch list


 What was so great about _Good Girls_ was the fact that the action starts from the minute you switch on . . . often you have to sit thro' a couple of dull episodes before you get hooked, but with this, it was literally about five minutes after it started. I could watch it every day!


----------



## picaresque

I love Good Girls @Calvine Hoping UK Netflix will have the newest season soon-ish.

I'm currently mostly watching Ozark S3, I had forgotten just how good it is. Also Better Call Saul every Tuesday which is even better.

Finished Tiger King recently. What a car crash.


----------



## margy

niamh123 said:


> I have watched the 3 series of Last Kingdom I really enjoyed it I have a crush on the main character even though I'm old enough to be his mother


Makes me realise I'd hate to have lived in the dark ages.When life was cheap.


----------



## mrs phas

picaresque said:


> Finished Tiger King recently. What a car crash.


started off watching the louis theroux documentary with him
thinking what knob, by the end
watched tiger king
and ended up thinking not only a knob
but
a very stupid
to the point of naive 
knob


----------



## PawsOnMe

mrs phas said:


> started off watching the louis theroux documentary with him
> thinking what knob, by the end
> watched tiger king
> and ended up thinking not only a knob
> but
> a very stupid
> to the point of naive
> knob


I have such a crush on Theroux :Bag

The tiger king series looks awful, I cant stand that type of car crash tv.


----------



## mrs phas

PawsOnMe said:


> I have such a crush on Theroux :Bag


:Bag me too
Sexy nerdy type


----------



## picaresque

Have just seen on Twitter that there is to be one more episode of Tiger King coming next week :Watching


----------



## mrs phas

picaresque said:


> Have just seen on Twitter that there is to be one more episode of Tiger King coming next week :Watching


sounds interesting
bringing it right up to date I hope


----------



## lullabydream

mrs phas said:


> sounds interesting
> bringing it right up to date I hope


Joe Exotic is in hospital in another prison with Covid-19 by all accounts


----------



## purringcats

Shameless (All 11 series) DVD's & Bad Girls (all 8 series) DVD's at the moment.


----------



## Cully

Dave,Dave and more Dave. Friends repeats too. None takes much concentration. It's all cosily familiar in a scary world at the moment, and gives me a temporary feeling of safety. At least for a few of hours a day.


----------



## niamh123

We are re watching Peaky Blinders
Hubby is watching Sons of Anarchy AGAIN


----------



## MollySmith

The Stranger
I’ve tried to like The Nest but found it largely implausible having had experience of some parts of the plot.
When I’m stressed I watch Pride and Prejudice (Jennifer Ehle and Colin Firth), or read it
Love Agatha Christie but the Hercule Poirot series seems to be constantly repeats of two or three series when I think there were about 12 or something. If anyone can find more episodes please let me know! 
The English Game - just started it.
Spooks - loved it.
Trying to find X Files for my other half.


----------



## Calvine

picaresque said:


> I love Good Girls @Calvine Hoping UK Netflix will have the newest season soon-ish.
> 
> I'm currently mostly watching Ozark S3, I had forgotten just how good it is. Also Better Call Saul every Tuesday which is even better.
> 
> Finished Tiger King recently. What a car crash.


 Oooh, yes, ''Better Call Saul'' and ''Breaking Bad''. Both fantastic. Sat all night watching those.


----------



## Calvine

picaresque said:


> oping UK Netflix will have the newest season soon-ish.


I spotted Season 3 on Google and became very over-excited. . . is that not for us yet then? Bah.


----------



## picaresque

Calvine said:


> I spotted Season 3 on Google and became very over-excited. . . is that not for us yet then? Bah.


It's still airing in the US so we won't get it until it's finished there. Supposed to be due sometime in 2020 (if we can count on anything this year...)


----------



## Psygon

Calvine said:


> Have resurrected this thread which is currently on ''pause'' as I am watching more than previously . . . I imagine many other people are too. Just to say this Netflix gem was suggested to me by my son; I would never have found it, and if I had, I doubt I'd have thought of watching it. _''Good Girls''_, absolutely great, about three women short of cash and how they go about fixing it (two series and about 24 episodes). Anything else worth a watch?


Thank you for mentioning Good Girls. I really wouldn't have watched but I checked it out after seeing it mentioned here. It's great! Only 3 episodes in so far but I am hooked!


----------



## Calvine

Psygon said:


> Thank you for mentioning Good Girls. I really wouldn't have watched but I checked it out after seeing it mentioned here. It's great! Only 3 episodes in so far but I am hooked!


 I would never have thought about it or found it either except for the fact that I said to my son that I was dying of boredom and he checked his ''list' and I was a bit suspicious as I had never heard of it. Glad you like it! Even with Sons of Anarchy which someone on PF recommended, I had my doubts at the beginning, but was soon hooked.


----------



## Calvine

picaresque said:


> It's still airing in the US so we won't get it until it's finished there. Supposed to be due sometime in 2020 (if we can count on anything this year...)


 Thank you! Something to look forward to, providing we haven't all died of boredom.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I'm really looking forward to the 2nd series of What We Do In The Shadows, only a few more days to go! Anyone else watched the 1st series?


----------



## picaresque

Bit late to this but have just started watching Dirty John which is certainly intriguing.


----------



## Boxer123

picaresque said:


> Bit late to this but have just started watching Dirty John which is certainly intriguing.


I really enjoyed this you should also watch the documentary.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Started watching Kingdom as fancied something a little action-packed with a bit of horror and omg it's so good! Watched 7 episodes in one evening with my mum  theres 12 episodes all together and its definitely one of those where one episode just isn't enough!


----------



## Summercat

Rewatching Life on Mars, which I saw several years ago.
OH and I are watching Killing Eve. He saw before but the first time for me.
I have just finished up Real Detective, good if anyone likes true stories.


----------



## picaresque

Boxer123 said:


> I really enjoyed this you should also watch the documentary.


Didn't know there was a documentary, will definitely watch that after I've finished the series. It's so creepy.


----------



## Boxer123

picaresque said:


> Didn't know there was a documentary, will definitely watch that after I've finished the series. It's so creepy.


it's on Netflix as well they interview the women and her daughter and look into his past. It's interesting.


----------



## westie~ma

Ozarks, love love love it. 
Grace & Frankie
Picard
Walking Dead (bit bored but ploughing on)
Escape to the Chateau also the diy version
New Life in the Sun (can forward through the boring/rough ones)

Currently addicted to a gardening channel on youtube


----------



## Happy Paws2

Things must be bad I've started to watch Merlin for the 4th time.


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> Didn't know there was a documentary, will definitely watch that after I've finished the series. It's so creepy.


He was very weird but it was an intriguing story. I just wish they had given more information about Debra Newell & her relationship with her mother as I found her mother very odd.

I have just finished re-watching The Bridge again (Swedish/Danish one) as I loved that series so much. Based on that I then started watching Don't ever Wipe Tears Without Gloves which is another Swedish drama but about the Aids epidemic in 80's Stockholm. It's very well done but a very bleak drama & maybe not something I should be watching atm … it's all about disease, death & shows scenes of hospitals with everyone in full PPE & scared to touch the men dying of the disease


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just started watching Killing Eve series 3 on i-player, still as confused as ever.


----------



## Cully

I don't know how you lot can watch stuff that scares you:Nailbiting. I'm ok if I watch it with someone else but on my own I rarely stick with it until the end. I turn over and watch a comedy instead. Much safer.


----------



## Beth78

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm really looking forward to the 2nd series of What We Do In The Shadows, only a few more days to go! Anyone else watched the 1st series?


I saw that, have you seen the film, its hilarious.


----------



## Beth78

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just started watching Killing Eve series 3 on i-player, still as confused as ever.


I've not tried killing eve yet. Maybe if I get bored tomorrow I will try it.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Finished Kingdom today and feel a bit lost! Really fancy another horror/thriller/mystery series but cant find one :Sorry



Beth78 said:


> I saw that, have you seen the film, its hilarious.


Yep I really enjoyed the film  love the guys from the movie cameo in the series too.


----------



## Boxer123

Watching Ashes to Ashes now very eighties loving it.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Boxer123 said:


> Watching Ashes to Ashes now very eighties loving it.


I've just been having a look at that. Do you have to watch Life on Mars first?


----------



## Boxer123

PawsOnMe said:


> I've just been having a look at that. Do you have to watch Life on Mars first?


I would Life on Mars was really good as well I binged that.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Boxer123 said:


> I would Life on Mars was really good as well I binged that.


Okay, it sounds a very interesting premise so will do


----------



## Summercat

Life on Mars is good @PawsOnMe - am rewatching it now, saw it years ago. I plan to watch Ashes to Ashes next which I have not seen.

@Beth78 
Killing Eve is good, I am on series one now.


----------



## Calvine

Just been recommended and watched ''The Nest'', BBC/iPlayer, really good. Never even heard of it before but well worth a watch.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Watching Wolf Hall for the second time.


----------



## westie~ma

Dh likes different things to me. He is currently hooked on Bangers & Cash. Family run car auction house. 

I like it, just not in the quantity that he does. 

We do watch Graham Norton together, I like that its still on during lockdown but its not as good.


----------



## Animalfan

Just finished binge watching Game of Thrones! Cant believe I waited soooo long! Now going to watch The Act on Netflix and the second series of Manifest on Sky


----------



## Boxer123

Finished Ashes to Ashes loves it ! What to watch next?


----------



## grumpy goby

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm really looking forward to the 2nd series of What We Do In The Shadows, only a few more days to go! Anyone else watched the 1st series?


I really enjoyed the film, and the series was very much kept in the same vein so looking forward to more of the same! I'm a big fan of Matt Berry too which helps.

Taika Waitiki and Jermaine Clement (writers/directors of the film, JC did the series too) are both excellent writers, looking forward to Jojo rabbit tonight (TW), and just worked through Wellington Paranormal which was a spin-off of the What we do In the shadows film, following the cops!


----------



## PawsOnMe

grumpy goby said:


> I really enjoyed the film, and the series was very much kept in the same vein so looking forward to more of the same! I'm a big fan of Matt Berry too which helps.
> 
> Taika Waitiki and Jermaine Clement (writers/directors of the film, JC did the series too) are both excellent writers, looking forward to Jojo rabbit tonight (TW), and just worked through Wellington Paranormal which was a spin-off of the What we do In the shadows film, following the cops!


JoJo rabbit is amazing, my favourite film of the year. Taika waititi makes a great imaginary Hitler.

I cant believe I missed the Wellington paranormal series, not heard of it before now. Looks good though so will be checking that out


----------



## Cleo38

PawsOnMe said:


> Finished Kingdom today and feel a bit lost! Really fancy another horror/thriller/mystery series but cant find one :Sorry


Have you watched Marianne on Netflix? It's a French horror & there are some very jumpy scenes in it. It's the first thing I've watched for years that actually had me on the edge of my seat


----------



## PawsOnMe

Cleo38 said:


> Have you watched Marianne on Netflix? It's a French horror & there are some very jumpy scenes in it. It's the first thing I've watched for years that actually had me on the edge of my seat


Yeah I have, I really enjoyed it


----------



## Happy Paws2

A new series of Blood starts tonight, if you missed the first series it on i-player. It's worth watching.


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> Watching Wolf Hall for the second time.


This has reminded me that this was on my list & I still haven't gotten round to watching it


----------



## Happy Paws2

Things must be bad I watch Father Brown yesterday and enjoyed it.


----------



## margy

I remember years ago watching a play with Brenda Blethyn, I remember it was on the same week as Abigails Party and written by the same person. After googling it I found out the play was called Grown Ups and was written by Mike Leigh. I got it from amazon and watched it last night, not sure wether it would have stood the test of time as it was set in 1980. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## kimthecat

The Golden Girls is being repeated on Ch 5 everyday . it started from the beginning yesterday . Its on at 12.50 .
yay!


----------



## MollySmith

Grayson’s Art Club. Absolutely the best thing on telly (apart from The Repair Shop - my Steve and Will crush can’t be denied). Do go and watch it - Grayson Perry is a joy, his laugh and it’s a really lovely reflection on his marriage and an interesting observation of drag too,


----------



## Calvine

I read that Netflix was down two days ago . . . was watching something on iPlayer at the time so didn't notice.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> I read that Netflix was down two days ago . . . was watching something on iPlayer at the time so didn't notice.


They said that Virgin had gone down yesterday as well, but did notice anything.


----------



## Goldstar

The Walking Dead is my all time favourite right now, it’s gone for a while but hopefully back soon.
I’ve just ordered season 5 of Fear The Walking Dead, so I’ll definitely be binge watching that when it arrives. 
I’ve binge watched the other 4 seasons


----------



## niamh123

Can't remember who on this thread mentioned Good Girls on Netflix I binge watched the 2 whole series it's one of the funniest things I have watched in a long time


----------



## Nonnie

Season 3 of The Sinner.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Robin Hood on BBC i-player, anything for a laugh.

Started to watch DCI Banks on ITV3, didn't like it the first time so giving it another chance.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

We've watched all sorts recently

Netflix
The Stranger
Safe
Mind Hunter
Tiger King

I'm an avid watcher of the peakies and Killing Eve already. We watched a programme called Thirteen on iplayer which is quite an old one with Jodie Comer in it. It was good. We also love Inside Number 9.
Fleabag is excellent. Phoebe Waller Bridge is hilarious 

Bancroft is good too, Sarah Parish plays a fabulous character.

We're looking for something new to get into


----------



## Lurcherlad

Afterlife by Ricky Gervais.

Very funny in places but also very sad in others.

I love his writing.


----------



## niamh123

Watched the new series of Afterlife on Sunday your so right it is funny but has a sad side too


----------



## Happy Paws2

I was searching all the channels yesterday and found The Persuaders with Roger Moore and Tony Curtis so I've set the series up to watch again.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> I was searching all the channels yesterday and found The Persuaders with Roger Moore and Tony Curtis so I've set the series up to watch again.


Oh .... I found they hadn't aged well 

Hope you enjoy them though


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh .... I found they hadn't aged well


We've found a lot of the old progammes we use to like, just aren't the as good or as funny as you thought they were, I think this will be the same and I always thought they were a odd pairing. But hay, hoo, something different to watch


----------



## Psygon

niamh123 said:


> Can't remember who on this thread mentioned Good Girls on Netflix I binge watched the 2 whole series it's one of the funniest things I have watched in a long time


I've finished watching it now too! So, so good. I hope season 3 comes soon.. I have withdrawal!


----------



## Calvine

niamh123 said:


> Can't remember who on this thread mentioned Good Girls on Netflix I binge watched the 2 whole series it's one of the funniest things I have watched in a long time


My son recommended it to me, had never heard of it or anyone in it, but I watched it non-stop and decided to resurrect this thread and see if anyone else might enjoy it. The one that has recently got rave reviews is ''Quiz'' (think it's Prime) about the _Who Wants To Be A Millionaire_ scandal. Apparently some think they were innocent . . . not seen it though. ''Informer'' is good.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> My son recommended it to me, had never heard of it or anyone in it, but I watched it non-stop and decided to resurrect this thread and see if anyone else might enjoy it. *The one that has recently got rave reviews is ''Quiz''* (think it's Prime) about the _Who Wants To Be A Millionaire_ scandal. Apparently some think they were innocent . . . not seen it though. ''Informer'' is good.


Watch it on ITV a couple of weeks ago, That was 3 hours of my life wasted.


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> Watch it on ITV a couple of weeks ago, That was 3 hours of my life wasted.


Oh dear. I thought ''_Killing Eve_'' was crap (what bit I could be bothered to watch), but I know people who thought it was very watchable.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> Oh dear. I thought ''_Killing Eve_'' was crap (what bit I could be bothered to watch), but I know people who thought it was very watchable.


We are watching Killing Eve, to be honest I have know idea why, the sooner they kill her the better.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Another one that I think is genius is Derry Girls. Very relatable to us, maybe because hubby is Irish but we howled when we watched it


----------



## margy

Happy Paws2 said:


> We've found a lot of the old progammes we use to like, just aren't the as good or as funny as you thought they were, I think this will be the same and I always thought they were a odd pairing. But hay, hoo, something different to watch


I like the theme tune.


----------



## rona

Just started watching McLeod's Daughters, not sure about it yet could be good, could be rubbish.

Also watching the second series of The Beverley Hillbillies  Now that is good simple fun


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Robin Hood on BBC i-player, anything for a laugh.
> 
> Started to watch DCI Banks on ITV3, didn't like it the first time so giving it another chance.


Can you watch it from the beginning? (DCI banks ) I've started watching Waking the Dead.


----------



## kimthecat

Harrow with Ioan Grufford is back for series three on Freeview, I have know idea how to pronounce his first name.


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> Harrow with Ioan Grufford is back for series three on Freeview, I have know idea how to pronounce his first name.


Sounds a bit girly, or like Bach the composers first name


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> the sooner they kill her the better.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Couldn't agree more! Let me know if they do manage to snuff her in the end . . . if you sit it out that long.


----------



## Cleo38

Calvine said:


> Oh dear. I thought ''_Killing Eve_'' was crap (what bit I could be bothered to watch), but I know people who thought it was very watchable.


I love Killing Eve, it's so nice to watch a show with so many strong female characters ….. & it's hilarious!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> I love Killing Eve, it's so nice to watch a show with so many strong female characters ….. *& it's hilarious!*


It does have it's moments


----------



## kimthecat

You've been framed , makes me laugh.


----------



## kimthecat

lullabydream said:


> Sounds a bit girly, or like Bach the composers first name


How do you say it phonetically ?


----------



## kimthecat

kimthecat said:


> How do you say it phonetically ?


*y oh - ae n *yo an ! or

*I-Oh-An*


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> *y oh - ae n *yo an ! or
> 
> *I-Oh-An*


Yo an


----------



## Goldstar

Well, I fell asleep during the first episode of season 5 of Fear The Walking Dead. 

Going to try again tonight


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> I love Killing Eve, it's so nice to watch a show with so many strong female characters ….. & it's hilarious!


but gruesome !  It keeps you on your toes. You never know whats going to happen. They killed off kenny and not the SouthPark one


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> but gruesome !  It keeps you on your toes. You never know whats going to happen. They killed off kenny and not the SouthPark one


Kenny was quite dull tho …. I was just glad it wasn't the fabulous Fiona Shaw who was killed off

I loved the scene at the café where the baby was put in the bin as it was being too annoying


----------



## PawsOnMe

Finished Life on Mars tonight, I'm a little disappointed in the ending but overall I enjoyed it. On to Ashes to Ashes now


----------



## Happy Paws2

At 6pm yesterday evening we switch the TV off and put Radio WM on and had their two hour quiz on. It was so much fun, I was winning till the last five questions then OH beat me by one point. 

It's on every Friday while the Lock Down is on, so we'll be doing it again next week.


----------



## Cleo38

Just finished binge watching Unorthodox on Netflix, it was a fantastic short series (only 4 episodes) of a young woman in NY who leaves an ultra-orthodox sect of Judaism she grew up in. I really enjoyed it & the lead character was amazing.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I found The Bill from the very first episode on my laptop on Saturday we've watched 6 of them so far, only another 200 and something to go.


----------



## Boxer123

Just watched Little Fires Everywhere I might read the book. I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## lorilu

I've been re-watching Call the Midwife in series order in anticipation of season 9 arriving. Well I haven't watched much of anything since working from home, so I am still only in the middle of season 3 and season 9 is just calling out to me, as it arrived last week.


----------



## Boxer123

lorilu said:


> I've been re-watching Call the Midwife in series order in anticipation of season 9 arriving. Well I haven't watched much of anything since working from home, so I am still only in the middle of season 3 and season 9 is just calling out to me, as it arrived last week.


I love this show.


----------



## tyg'smum

I've been binging on Iplayer: some have been so memorable that I can't remember the slightest thing about them, but I've definitely worked my way through The Thick of It (which seems more like a documentary at the moment!), Doctor Who, Torchwood, Call The Midwife, My Family, Jonathan Creek and Waterloo Road. I am sooo bored that I've even started to watch Glow Up.

I usually intersperse watching with long periods of Radio4 Extra, but this week it seems to have been obsessed with "The Virgin in the Ice". I'm quite fond of Brother Cadfael, but this last week we've had half-hour episodes every day (repeated three times): yesterday we had all 5 episodes running back to back (twice) and today the five back-to-backs again. Thanks, Radio 4 Extra: I think I've just about worked out whodunnit....


----------



## lorilu

Boxer123 said:


> I love this show.


Me too! I like to watch the entire series every year. When there were only a few seasons, I would finish way before the next set came (always in may) and sometimes would have started all over again while waiting. Now there's so many, I am far behind. But I've only seen season 8 once, so I do want to watch it all the way through until I get to 9. I'm right in the middle of 3, and of course I know what's coming. Jenny comes back from her bereavement and Chummy;'s mother dies, and Jenny leaves the show. But Pasty arrived last night and I absolutely love that character.

I can barely wait to get to 9, but wait I must. lol (I keep hoping Trixie will go to medical school maybe this year? but don't tell me!)


----------



## kimthecat

Been watching Harrow on Pick and I'm really upset that one of my favourite characters met a grizzly end.  RIP Simon.


----------



## MollySmith

westie~ma said:


> Dh likes different things to me. He is currently hooked on Bangers & Cash. Family run car auction house.
> 
> I like it, just not in the quantity that he does.
> 
> We do watch Graham Norton together, I like that its still on during lockdown but its not as good.


OMG I love Bangers and Cash... it's my secret thing. We've turned off the telly recently - the sound is knackered and I can't cope with replacing it or fixing in these times so we've been playing board games. I've lost The Brit Quiz and Great Game of Europe - a train game. I'm determined to beat him at Cornish Monopoly!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bbq for tea, freshly showered, lying in bed with Madam Butterfly by Puccini opera on the tv 

Bit of culcha!


----------



## mrs phas

fantastic beasts and where to find them
have it on dvd but still worth a watch


----------



## ForestWomble

mrs phas said:


> fantastic beasts and where to find them
> have it on dvd but still worth a watch


I'm watching this too right now, first time I've seen it


----------



## Cleo38

Am watching State of Happiness. A Norwegian drama on BBC4, am really enjoying it.


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> Am watching State of Happiness. A Norwegian drama on BBC4, am really enjoying it.


What night is that on?


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> What night is that on?


I don't know, am watching it via the iplayer as all episodes are on there.


----------



## Magyarmum

Half the time I don't know what I'm watching because the titles are in Hungarian and don't correspond to whatever the series is called in English.

I've only recently discovered that "Oxford Gyilkossagok" (Oxford Murders) is called Endeavour in England?

Makes one's TV viewing rather complicated sometimes


----------



## westie~ma

Started watching Twin. its on BBC iplayer.
Norwegian drama with gorgeous scenery.
Enjoying it so much that the subtitles don't bother me.

Also, dh has now finished watching The Last Dance. I watched some of them, took me longer to get into it but am hooked so may watch from episode 1 this week. Have no clue about basketball but found the personalities and MJ's unbelievable drive to win had me hooked. 

Weekend was the formula 1 documentary, he burned through it. I didn't watch them all again but the ones I saw were very good.


----------



## MollySmith

Grayson’s Art Club... emotional, lovely, the best thing on telly but it’s the last episode


----------



## westie~ma

MollySmith said:


> Grayson's Art Club... emotional, lovely, the best thing on telly but it's the last episode


I watched the first one then it sort of dropped off my radar.

I find him very entertaining.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Couldn't agree more! *Let me know if they do manage to snuff her in the end . . . if you sit it out that long*.


Well they are still both alive and I'm still confused. Looks like it's been left open for another series:Arghh


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just started to watch Baptiste on BBC i-player it not bad if you can stand something a bit dark and bloody.


----------



## Psygon

picaresque said:


> I love Good Girls @Calvine Hoping UK Netflix will have the newest season soon-ish.
> 
> I'm currently mostly watching Ozark S3, I had forgotten just how good it is. Also Better Call Saul every Tuesday which is even better.
> 
> Finished Tiger King recently. What a car crash.


@Calvine too... good girls season 3 is coming to Netflix in the uk at the end of July!

yay!


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just started to watch Baptiste on BBC i-player it not bad if you can stand something a bit dark and bloody.


Have you watched The missing?


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve been watching I will destroy you very powerful.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> Have you watched The missing?


Yes I saw it first time round, not worth watching again once you know the end.

I'm watch Downton Abbey for the 3rd time, watching Spooks on i-player and very old episodes of The Bill on freeview for the first time.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Yes I saw it first time round, not worth watching again once you know the end.
> 
> I'm watch Downton Abbey for the 3rd time, watching Spooks on i-player and very old episodes of The Bill on freeview for the first time.


I've just watched the first series of the missing so sad.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> I've just watched the first series of the missing so sad.


Not what I expected.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Not what I expected.


No I binged watched it all quite quickly because I wanted to know. I will watch the second series.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I've been watching I will destroy you very powerful.


I just finished watching The Woods on Netflix which was pretty good but was going to start this tonight. I also saw that a third series of the The Sinner is on Netfllix as from today so I'll definitely be watching that at some point as I really liked the first two.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I just finished watching The Woods on Netflix which was pretty good but was going to start this tonight. I also saw that a third series of the The Sinner is on Netfllix as from today so I'll definitely be watching that at some point as I really liked the first two.


I love The Sinner.


----------



## samuelsmiles3

I've been addicted to The Joy of Painting with Bob Ross and his "happy little trees". He has a really nice encouraging way of teaching how to paint. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000hjkz


----------



## Happy Paws2

I remember watching him in the 90's, he's just amazing how he can paint with that large brush and the way he explains everything.


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> I remember watching him in the 90's, he's just amazing how he can paint with that large brush and the way he explains everything.


Yes, me too! I also used to love Paint Along With Nancy that I used to watch when I came home from school at lunch times. I think I was only about 7 or 8 but I loved watching her painting develop.


----------



## Calvine

Psygon said:


> @Calvine too... good girls season 3 is coming to Netflix in the uk at the end of July!
> 
> yay!


Thank you, yes, saw that and made a mental note to tell you; you beat me to it. Just hope it's as good as the first two seasons!! (Think I saw it was the 26th?) So excited.


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> Have you watched The missing?


Yes, I enjoyed that, really good story.


----------



## Boxer123

Calvine said:


> Yes, I enjoyed that, really good story.


I found it very tense such an awful thing to happen the women who played the mum was really good I thought.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I love The Sinner.


Me too! I started watching the third series last night & love it. I only watched the first two episodes but it's hooked me straight away. I really Like Bill Pullman's character as the detective in it, he plays him so well.


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> I found it very tense such an awful thing to happen the women who played the mum was really good I thought.


It was really good: another that my son recommended! When I watched it I kept thinking it was familiar, but then remembered I had seen something (Netflix ''Who killed Little Gregory?'') about a little French boy who went missing 35 years ago. He was found deliberately drowned and the case is still unsolved although there were suspects with close family links. Think that must have been on my mind. He was called Gregoire Villemin.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> I love The Sinner.


What channel is it on?


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> What channel is it on?


It's on Netflix.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> It's on Netflix.


Thanks....that's a shame I don't have that,


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thanks....that's a shame I don't have that,


Oh you should get Netflix @Happy Paws2 lots of series on there to watch.


----------



## ForestWomble

I've been watching Merlin.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> Oh you should get Netflix @Happy Paws2 lots of series on there to watch.


We have Virgins full package plus Free View, OH says that enough and won't pay for any more channels.



ForestWomble said:


> I've been watching Merlin.


I love Merlin, I keep says I'm not going to watch it again then come across again somewhere and can't resist.


----------



## kimthecat

I love the Bob Ross programmes. Its on this week on BBC 4. its very sad he die at a comparatively young age. 

Ive been watching Blood and Treasure on Sundays . It reminds me of Indiana Jones except it has two main characters and I love the way the woman kicks ass !


----------



## lullabydream

@Happy Paws2 the first series of the sinner was shown on bbc4 as well.. I don't think it's on I player.. I just looked as I knew it had also been on 'normal tv' too. Virgin media may have it somewhere I don't know.. You could be lucky.
Obviously you won't to get to see the second 2 series, but it's worth looking at the first one to see what everyone is talking about!


----------



## Happy Paws2

lullabydream said:


> @Happy Paws2 the first series of the sinner was shown on bbc4 as well.. I don't think it's on I player.. I just looked as I knew it had also been on 'normal tv' too.* Virgin media may have it somewhere* I don't know.. *You could be lucky.*


I've just checked on Virgin and they aren't showing it.

I check i-play, free view and virgin most days to see what's new, so you never know it might turn up.


----------



## O2.0

Is anyone else watching Win the Wilderness about British couples competing for a homestead in Alaska?


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> Is anyone else watching Win the Wilderness about British couples competing for a homestead in Alaska?


Yes, I watched it on the BBC iplayer a while ago. An amazing house & location, I can't believe what a fantastic home Duane & Rena created all by themselves.


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, I watched it on the BBC iplayer a while ago. What an amazing house & location, I can't believe what a fantastic home Duane & Rena created all by themselves.


I'd love a documentary on Duane and Rena just them!

I'm not done yet, but am loving some of the American/pioneer attitude vs. the British


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> I'd love a documentary on Duane and Rena just them!
> 
> I'm not done yet, but am loving some of the American/pioneer attitude vs. the British


Defintely! They wete such an amazing couple. Where did they end uo moving to? I can't imagine how difficult ut would be to go from such isolation to even a very small town.

There is a programme on channel 5 where the presenter visits people all over the world who choose to live away from everyone else & all their stories are fascinating


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> Where did they end uo moving to?


I don't know, but I might have to look it up after I watch the show. 
I just watched a bit with the dark headed girl putting on mascara and curling her lashes! I had to laugh - seriously?! 
I really like the farmer couple and the young serviceman and his wife. Not liking the blogger couple at all, glad they went home!


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> I don't know, but I might have to look it up after I watch the show.
> I just watched a bit with the dark headed girl putting on mascara and curling her lashes! I had to laugh - seriously?!
> I really like the farmer couple and the young serviceman and his wife. Not liking the blogger couple at all, glad they went home!


Yes, so weird! I felt as if some people didn't 'get it' even though they were there if that makes sense.

Edited: Just found this … https://www.thecinemaholic.com/duane-rena-ose/


----------



## Summercat

Modern Family. We watched it patchily a few years ago and now are starting over from the beginning on Netflicks.


----------



## lorilu

I'm still going through Call the Midwife in order, I'm in season 5 edging up slowly to season 9 which came in May.

In between I watch DVDs from Netflix, currently deep in the middle of season 2 of This is US. I think this show is absolutely brilliant, the way it's done. I get two DVDs a month with my Netflix plan, so I always intend to stretch it out, but usually end up watching the whole disc (3 episodes) on a Sunday afternoon, then getting the second one and doing the same thing, then having a big expanse of noting until my next month.  I love this show, whoever thought it up and made it work.


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, so weird! I felt as if some people didn't 'get it' even though they were there if that makes sense.
> 
> Edited: Just found this … https://www.thecinemaholic.com/duane-rena-ose/


I looked up some more, looks like Rena just passed away in April 
Finished the series, really enjoyed it and happy with who won. Though with the pandemic and immigration they're still not living there which makes me sad.


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> I looked up some more, looks like Rena just passed away in April
> Finished the series, really enjoyed it and happy with who won. Though with the pandemic and immigration they're still not living there which makes me sad.


Oh no, what a shame. I thought they mentioned health reasons for wanting to move, which was understandable as they were getting older. It must be such a change though, I wonder how her husband will cope without her.

Also sad that the couple who won (yes, I was pleased it was them) haven't been able to live there yet. I wonder if they will make it there eventually. Would be such a shame if the property was left as it is an amazing place.


----------



## Cully

I watched the first two Talking Heads last night on BBC1. I kind of remember them from last time with the original performers. The second one with Sarah Lancashire was a bit creepy.


----------



## ForestWomble

O2.0 said:


> Is anyone else watching Win the Wilderness about British couples competing for a homestead in Alaska?


Yes, I watched that, feels like a long time ago now. Think it was shown November / December time? The house was amazing.


----------



## Boxer123

Buffy the vampire slayer from season 1.


----------



## rona

OH got Prime for this month and we have just finished watching Upload, a very unusual concept with gentle story-line 
https://www.amazon.com/Upload-Season-1/dp/B0858YGKZ4

We watched the lot in three sittings, it was that good


----------



## PawsOnMe

I'm watching an old series of I'm a celebrity get me out of here. 2007, the year with Biggins and Janice Dickinson. It was so different back then, more drama and less bugs. 

Also rewatching malcom in the middle, weird to see bryan cranston as the fun loving dad after Breaking Dad! Hes a great actor.


----------



## havoc

I stumbled across an eight parter called 'Upright' a few days ago and binged it. Think it was on Sky Atlantic which I must have through NowTV. I'm a Tim Minchin fan which is why I started watching it but I don't think you'd have to be.


----------



## rona

havoc said:


> I stumbled across an eight parter called 'Upright' a few days ago and binged it. Think it was on Sky Atlantic which I must have through NowTV. I'm a Tim Minchin fan which is why I started watching it but I don't think you'd have to be.


Can't get that  Haven't got Sky


----------



## kimthecat

I wish they would show repeats of Shoestring . Loved that.

Im watching old quiz shows on Challenge . Wheel of Fortune with Niki Campbell and Carol Smillie.


----------



## SusieRainbow

lorilu said:


> I'm still going through Call the Midwife in order, I'm in season 5 edging up slowly to season 9 which came in May.
> 
> In between I watch DVDs from Netflix, currently deep in the middle of season 2 of This is US. I think this show is absolutely brilliant, the way it's done. I get two DVDs a month with my Netflix plan, so I always intend to stretch it out, but usually end up watching the whole disc (3 episodes) on a Sunday afternoon, then getting the second one and doing the same thing, then having a big expanse of noting until my next month.  I love this show, whoever thought it up and made it work.


I love Call the Midwife ! Did I ever tell you that Jenny Aggutter who plays Sister Julienne, owns Reena's grand-daughter?


----------



## lullabydream

SusieRainbow said:


> I love Call the Midwife ! Did I ever tell you that Jenny Aggutter who plays Sister Julienne, owns Reena's grand-daughter?


You kept that quiet!

She was in one of the best horror films ever made too American Werewolf in London!


----------



## lorilu

SusieRainbow said:


> I love Call the Midwife ! Did I ever tell you that Jenny Aggutter who plays Sister Julienne, owns Reena's grand-daughter?


No! Oh that is a wonderful bit of trivia, thank you! I love it too. I watch the entire series, in order every year. I usually start it in February or March, so that I'll just be ready for the new season when it comes out (in the US) on DVD in May. this year I got behind in my watching some how. Oh I remember, because I was involved with As Time Goes By, which I watched from beginning to end to make sure all the discs worked,(since I bought the entire set) and Doc Martin (do not own it, just watched it through my free library service).

I got very impatient with some of Doc Martin but saw through to the end, all 9 seasons...until another comes out.


----------



## SusieRainbow

lullabydream said:


> You kept that quiet!
> 
> She was in one of the best horror films ever made too American Werewolf in London!


She is a superb actress, I remember her in the Railway Children.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SusieRainbow said:


> She is a superb actress, I remember her in the Railway Children.


"Daddy, my Daddy"

*sob*


----------



## Cleo38

SusieRainbow said:


> She is a superb actress, I remember her in the Railway Children.


I love that film, such a classic


----------



## MollySmith

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Daddy, my Daddy"
> 
> *sob*


Oh gosh yes, gets me every time. And my dad too!


----------



## kimthecat

She was in Walkabout. It is a great film and all the actors are superb ,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walkabout_(film)_*
Walkabout*_ is a 1971 British-Australian survival film directed by Nicolas Roeg and starring Jenny Agutter, Luc Roeg, and David Gulpilil. Edward Bond wrote the screenplay, which is loosely based on the 1959 novel _Walkabout_ by James Vance Marshall. Set in the Australian outback, it centres on two white schoolchildren who are left to fend for themselves in the Australian outback and who come across a teenage Aboriginal boy who helps them to survive.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I've spent the last few hours on and off watch the Elephants and other wild life live in Africa.

https://explore.org/livecams/africam/tembe-elephant-park


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> She was in Walkabout. It is a great film and all the actors are superb ,
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walkabout_(film)
> _*Walkabout*_ is a 1971 British-Australian survival film directed by Nicolas Roeg and starring Jenny Agutter, Luc Roeg, and David Gulpilil. Edward Bond wrote the screenplay, which is loosely based on the 1959 novel _Walkabout_ by James Vance Marshall. Set in the Australian outback, it centres on two white schoolchildren who are left to fend for themselves in the Australian outback and who come across a teenage Aboriginal boy who helps them to survive.


That's such a great film. I might watch that again this weekend it will follow my Aussie theme as I've watched a couple of Australian drama's this week

The first was The Secrets She Keeps on BBC, quite good especially the actor playing Agatha.

Next was Stateless on Netflix which I really enjoyed. Very upsetting at times but so well acted & thought provoking


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> That's such a great film. I might watch that again this weekend it will follow my Aussie theme as I've watched a couple of Australian drama's this week
> 
> The first was The Secrets She Keeps on BBC, quite good especially the actor playing Agatha.
> 
> Next was Stateless on Netflix which I really enjoyed. Very upsetting at times but so well acted & thought provoking


After my ultra marathon challenge last week I literally sat on Sunday and binged The Secrets she Keeps. Have you watched The Cry ?


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> After my ultra marathon challenge last week I literally sat on Sunday and binged The Secrets she Keeps. Have you watched The Cry ?


Yes, that was very good. I thought everyone was so good in that ….. felt like punching her husband though

Ultra marathon?! Wow …. how many miles is that?


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, that was very good. I thought everyone was so good in that ….. felt like punching her husband though
> 
> Ultra marathon?! Wow …. how many miles is that?


It was 100km over a week I finished Saturday so Sunday was exhausted needed a good tv day.


----------



## Sandysmum

'Curse of the Golden flower' is on Netflix. It's set in ancient China, and is one of the most beautifully filmed movies I've ever seen, with amazing sets and beautiful colours. The story is mostly about the secrets and goings on in a royal palace. There's also plenty of action with amazing battle scenes and hundreds of extras. If you can handle it being subtitled, it's well worth a watch.

I'm also catching up with 'Peaky Blinders' and watching the repeats of 'Broadchurch' . 

.


----------



## Cleo38

jetsmum said:


> 'Curse of the Golden flower' is on Netflix. It's set in ancient China, and is one of the most beautifully filmed movies I've ever seen, with amazing sets and beautiful colours. The story is mostly about the secrets and goings on in a royal palace. There's also plenty of action with amazing battle scenes and hundreds of extras. If you can handle it being subtitled, it's well worth a watch.
> 
> I'm also catching up with 'Peaky Blinders' and watching the repeats of 'Broadchurch' .
> 
> .


I love that film, the sets & costumes are stunning! Definitely something I will watch again (add to my list!) as I haven't seen it for ages but have watched Hero & House of Flying Daggers (also directed by Zhang Yimou) again recently. I love the choreography in these films, so amazing & beautiful to watch


----------



## Jaf

Boxer123 said:


> Buffy the vampire slayer from season 1.


On E4? I've been watching them too. I have them on dvd but there's something wonderful about having to wait for each episode.

I'm intrigued to see whether a bit I know was cut from the dvd will be shown. A bit where she kicks someone in the balls and the other man says "no not those _orbs". _It's part of the Andrew/ Warren/ Jonathon storyline in series 6. I wonder why it was cut.


----------



## Boxer123

Jaf said:


> On E4? I've been watching them too. I have them on dvd but there's something wonderful about having to wait for each episode.
> 
> I'm intrigued to see whether a bit I know was cut from the dvd will be shown. A bit where she kicks someone in the balls and the other man says "no not those _orbs". _It's part of the Andrew/ Warren/ Jonathon storyline in series 6. I wonder why it was cut.


I've been watching it on prime having a good binge.


----------



## Jaf

Ah. Must admit that the adverts are annoying, perhaps I should get prime but I have netflix and don’t get post to my house so have always thought prime would be a waste of money.

It’s funny how the actors look so young, must be weird for them having a permanent reminder.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Jaf said:


> Ah. Must admit that the adverts are annoying, perhaps I should get prime but I have netflix and don't get post to my house so have always thought prime would be a waste of money.
> 
> It's funny how the actors look so young, must be weird for them having a permanent reminder.


The Buffy box set is on 4od too (which is free although there is short adverts but not as long as the live TV ones). I love BTVS and have just finished my rewatch and think I'm gonna go on to watch Angel since I've never watched the whole series.

I've also been watching Spaced which has come on netflix, cannot believe I haven't seen this before, it's so good!


----------



## Cleo38

PawsOnMe said:


> I've also been watching Spaced which has come on netflix, cannot believe I haven't seen this before, it's so good!


I love Spaced! I recently re-watched all episodes again & they are so funny


----------



## Nonnie

Anything with Joe Lycett and Romesh Ranganathan at the moment.


----------



## Boxer123

Jaf said:


> Ah. Must admit that the adverts are annoying, perhaps I should get prime but I have netflix and don't get post to my house so have always thought prime would be a waste of money.
> 
> It's funny how the actors look so young, must be weird for them having a permanent reminder.


I do like Prime but I have a kindle to. I know they all look so young although Sarah Michelle Geller is still so beautiful. I have never seen it before I have just got onto season 4 it's great.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I love Spaced! I recently re-watched all episodes again & they are so funny


I love spaced such a shame there is only two series.


----------



## Calvine

@Psygon, @picaresque: Getting very excited, seems season four Bad Girls is this Sunday. Can't wait!


----------



## picaresque

Calvine said:


> @Psygon, @picaresque: Getting very excited, seems season four Bad Girls is this Sunday. Can't wait!


Ooh, thanks for the reminder, looking forward to it


----------



## Happy Paws2

Still watching classic The Bill on UK Play, we are on series 5 episode 67 still a long way to go.


----------



## Sandysmum

I watched 'Behind the curve' on Netflix. It's a documentary on Flat Earthers. It's more about some of the prominent leaders of the movement in the US, than about what they believe. A bit like 'Tiger king', without the animals, and only 95 mins not a series. It's how can I put this politely? Interesting sums it up best, I think.


----------



## Nonnie

Finished Norsemen season 3 today.


----------



## Magyarmum

Vienna Blood, It's brilliant but sadly only 3 episodes!

I'm also watching "The Collection" but can't really "get" into it.


----------



## Cleo38

Magyarmum said:


> Vienna Blood, It's brilliant but sadly only 3 episodes!
> 
> I'm also watching "The Collection" but can't really "get" into it.


I'll have to try Vienna Bloody, it sounds really good. Am watching Black Spot (French/Belgian thriller) on Netflix atm. I've only watched the first episode but am quite enjoying it


----------



## Magyarmum

Cleo38 said:


> I'll have to try Vienna Bloody, it sounds really good. Am watching Black Spot (French/Belgian thriller) on Netflix atm. I've only watched the first episode but am quite enjoying it


I can really recommend it. Very Freudian and the beginning of Antisemitism in pre WW1 Austria.

I don't have Netflix but do have Epic Drama which is part of Viasat World and only broadcasts to Eastern/Central Europe. Some really good dramas on at the moment, but the trouble is they're in every language but English! We even had one a few weeks ago that was in Zulu!


----------



## Cleo38

Magyarmum said:


> I can really recommend it. Very Freudian and the beginning of Antisemitism in pre WW1 Austria.
> 
> I don't have Netflix but do have Epic Drama which is part of Viasat World and only broadcasts to Eastern/Central Europe. Some really good dramas on at the moment, but the trouble is they're in every language but English! We even had one a few weeks ago that was in Zulu!


Just seen that I can get this on Amazon so might start watching it tonight.

Has anyone seen Audrie & Daisy? I watched that last night … how depressing. A good documentary highlighting important issues but those poor girls, I honestly can't believe that victim shaming to that extent goes on. How horrific that not only were they assaulted but then had to endue abuse from their communities. And that pig of a sheriff …..


----------



## Happy Paws2

Still watching The Bill, still on series 5 on episode 110 now, it's becoming a bit of marathon as they have just add series 8


----------



## O2.0

jetsmum said:


> I watched 'Behind the curve' on Netflix. It's a documentary on Flat Earthers. It's more about some of the prominent leaders of the movement in the US, than about what they believe. A bit like 'Tiger king', without the animals, and only 95 mins not a series. It's how can I put this politely? Interesting sums it up best, I think.


I watched this - fascinating in a train-wreck sort of way  The end was the best!

Has Schitt's Creek (Netflix) made it to the UK? It took me a few episodes to really get in to it, but I'm loving it! Very funny!


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm re watching series one of The Umbrella Academy before I can start on series 2, coz i don't remember a lot of what happened.


----------



## kimthecat

I was watching the comedy The Good Place with Ted Danson on E4 . It got to eposode 3 and then went off the air suddenly a few weeks ago ,


----------



## kimthecat

Shameless is being repeated from the start. never got into it the first time round and just happened to catch it and it's addictive. Crikey!


----------



## Cleo38

I just finished watching Dirty John 2 - The Betty Broderick Story …. really enjoyed it, the woman playing Betty was fantastic. Very sad story & again (as in the first series) made me want to know more about the people involved.


----------



## Guest

I used to binge watch Star Trek The Next Generation.
But now-a-days I don't really binge watch Netflix that much. I just watch maybe two or three episodes every day, usually while eating breakfast, lunch and dinner, but not TNG anymore. Instead I have been re-watching My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. And I also watch Tiny Creatures.

From YouTube I follow Jackson Galaxy, The Kitten Lady, Cole and Marmalade, 101Rabbits, The Bunny Lady, Bini The Bunny, Lennon The Bunny and TheEpicNate315 and might watch some videos from some of them before going to sleep.

I kinda like to have some time off from media. I get information overload very quickly and then I need to reboot my brains.

I was about to watch all the Star Trek series, the new episodes of Carole and Tuesday, She-Ra and the Pricesses of Power and the new episodes of The Umbrella Academy. But then Söpö passed away and I feel like watching those would be just a waste of time and would just create a lot of meaningless noise.

I would be interested if Rilakkuma and Kaoru or Hilda would have new episodes.


----------



## Guest

If it does, I don't think I experienced it. For me, 200mg simply promotes a tiny bit of wakefulness.

It's a very mild and transparent stimulant-the complete opposite of, say, https://animalswiki.info/


----------



## Boxer123

Dirty John season 2 it’s a completely different story. Christian Slater is in it which is good.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I'm rewatching Jonathan Creek and watching a series called Crashing on netflix.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Dirty John season 2 it's a completely different story. Christian Slater is in it which is good.


I finished that the other night, really enjoyed it. The woman who played Better was fantastic … made me so angry though as he was such a slimy, controlling b*stard!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I finished that the other night, really enjoyed it. The woman who played Better was fantastic … made me so angry though as he was such a slimy, controlling b*stard!


He plays it really well.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> He plays it really well.


I love Christian Slater anyway, he is always amazing. So sad for everyone really especially the children. Wonder if they go to see her in prison?


----------



## kimthecat

Caught some of Lodgers for Codgers . Flo , 83 saying about PCness I dont give a sh*t anyway. :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I love Christian Slater anyway, he is always amazing. So sad for everyone really especially the children. Wonder if they go to see her in prison?


Apparently two of them do. It must have been awful.


----------



## Cleo38

Am currently watching Bloodline on Netflix. I'm really enjoying it & it had me hooked from the beginning. However the first season was 13 episodes & there are 3 seasons. Half way through season 2 but it seems like a long commitment for a TV series & am not sure I'm ready for that !


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well my afternoons are sorted out for the three weeks, The Tour de France has started.:Happy


----------



## Beth78

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm rewatching Jonathan Creek and watching a series called Crashing on netflix.


Oooh I've got a hankering to watch Jonathan Creek now.

What's Crashing about ?


----------



## Magyarmum

The Collection.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Beth78 said:


> Oooh I've got a hankering to watch Jonathan Creek now.
> 
> What's Crashing about ?


https://m.imdb.com/title/tt5295524/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0
By the woman who did fleabag and killing Eve. Not quite as good as the others but still worth watching


----------



## FeelTheBern

Thirty-year old episodes of Top Of The Pops. What will reach the top of the charts this week? Phil Collins? Bros? No, it's the inevitable Jive Bunny, yet again, isn't it? Come on everybody...


----------



## lorilu

I've just started my second round with As Time Goes By. I bought the entire set of episodes last winter and watched them through to make sure all the discs worked, and now I'm savoring. I'm just about finished with the first season and I have laughed out loud numerous times with each episode. It's as delightful as I remember, and better than the first time, because even at the start, they already feel like friends.


----------



## Boxer123

We are watching Angel in preparation for Buffy season 7. 

Also watching The fall with Gillian Anderson. It’s good but I have to fast forward through some of the scary scenes.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> We are watching Angel in preparation for Buffy season 7.
> 
> Also watching The fall with Gillian Anderson. It's good but I have to fast forward through some of the scary scenes.


I loved The Fall. Both lead characters were so good


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I loved The Fall. Both lead characters were so good


I'm loving it but it's a bit in nerving at times


----------



## margy

Ater flicking through the channels looking for something to watch I found myself getting into an episode of The Fugitive television series with David Janssen. I vaguely remember my mum and dad watching it in the sixties. I really enjoyed it and am now hooked. There are a lot of famous actors in it looking vey young, before they became well known.Also funny to look at the clothes from fifty odd years ago back in fashion now.


----------



## katla

Boxer123 said:


> I'm loving it but it's a bit in nerving at times


I've been watching this in the evenings but I'm so tired I usually doze off! I must've watched the first episode about 3 times now and I still don't know what's going because I fall asleep during the first ten minutes 

I'd like to add that I love Gillian Anderson and I really like crime shows - I've just been struggling to adapt to waking up earlier because of my partner's new job!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> We are watching Angel in preparation for Buffy season 7.
> 
> Also watching *The fall with Gillian Anderson*. It's good but I have to fast forward through some of the scary scenes.


What channel is it on, please.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> What channel is it on, please.


It's on Netflix not sure if you can get it elsewhere. Worth a watch.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> It's on Netflix not sure if you can get it elsewhere. Worth a watch.


Thank's, but we don't have Netflix and I've looked else where and can't find it, still it might turn up.


----------



## Calvine

_''Ratched'' _is well worth a watch on Netflix. It's all I've watched all week except _''Elephant Diaries'' _ on BBC4 and presumably available on iPlayer. It's about a nursery for orphaned baby elephants being prepared to live back in the wild. Amazing.


----------



## catz4m8z

Calvine said:


> _''Ratched'' _is well worth a watch on Netflix.


Ive started watching this one as well. Im assuming its by the AHS people as it def has that vibe going on!


----------



## katla

Calvine said:


> _''Ratched'' _is well worth a watch on Netflix.


Ah I just finished this! Sarah Paulson was so good in it


----------



## Happy Paws2

Still watching The Bill on series 8 episode 12 and they just put series 9 on now.

And I'm watching old episodes of Holby City never watched it first time round.


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> Ive started watching this one as well. Im assuming its by the AHS people as it def has that vibe going on!


 I was soon hooked, it's really addictive!


----------



## Cleo38

Calvine said:


> _''Ratched'' _is well worth a watch on Netflix.


Yes, I saw the trailer for that & it looks really good so will start that tonight. I watched the three series of Hinterland on Netflix, it was quite good not amazing but I continued as I loved the scenery (it was set in Wales).

I watched Appropriate Adult on Ch4 online last night as I didn't see it when it was initially released ... really great casting but bloody hell, they were monsters. At the time of the court case I remember having to stop reading about them & their crimes as it was just all so horrific.


----------



## Calvine

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, I saw the trailer for that & it looks really good so will start that tonight.


You won't be disappointed! Quite often I start to watch something and give up after a couple of evenings, but this is very more-ish.


----------



## Cleo38

Calvine said:


> You won't be disappointed! Quite often I start to watch something and give up after a couple of evenings, but this is very more-ish.


Yes, I'm similar. I know alot of people really rated The Umbrella Academy but I couldn't even watch the first episode all the way through. Also I think it was The Quickening that I persevered with for about 3 episodes but the main characters just seemed to irritate me so I gave up.


----------



## Calvine

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, I'm similar. I know alot of people really rated The Umbrella Academy but I couldn't even watch the first episode all the way through. Also I think it was The Quickening that I persevered with for about 3 episodes but the main characters just seemed to irritate me so I gave up.


_''Killing Eve'' _was the one that I tried and better tried to convince myself was great after recommendations from friends. Then I got a WhatsApp from a friend asking, ''is it just me or is _''Killing Eve'' _a total shower of schyte?''. I must say, I did feel better after receiving that.


----------



## Boxer123

Calvine said:


> _''Killing Eve'' _was the one that I tried and better tried to convince myself was great after recommendations from friends. Then I got a WhatsApp from a friend asking, ''is it just me or is _''Killing Eve'' _a total shower of schyte?''. I must say, I did feel better after receiving that.


Mine was fleabag it was ok but I didn't get why the massive acclaim. I watched the comedy Game Face at the same time and nearly wet myself laughing now that's a comedy.


----------



## Cleo38

Calvine said:


> _''Killing Eve'' _was the one that I tried and better tried to convince myself was great after recommendations from friends. Then I got a WhatsApp from a friend asking, ''is it just me or is _''Killing Eve'' _a total shower of schyte?''. I must say, I did feel better after receiving that.


Hahahaha, I really liked that! I suppose we are all so different. I think I'm always most disappointed when it's someone who I have a lot in common with that recommends something & I hate it especially if I'm really looking forward to it. Ozark was another that I really wanted to like & it was ok but then I just got bored & I only watched the first series.


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> Mine was fleabag it was ok but I didn't get why the massive acclaim. I watched the comedy Game Face at the same time and nearly wet myself laughing now that's a comedy.





Cleo38 said:


> Ozark was another that I really wanted to like


Me too, tried my best with these two.


----------



## kimthecat

Calvine said:


> _''Killing Eve'' _was the one that I tried and better tried to convince myself was great after recommendations from friends. Then I got a WhatsApp from a friend asking, ''is it just me or is _''Killing Eve'' _a total shower of schyte?''. I must say, I did feel better after receiving that.


I really liked it but didnt take to Fleabag .

Been watching old game shows on Challenge. Id forgotten Max Bygraves was a host at one. he was good at it. I'm not taking to Gino, the new host though I do like him.


----------



## PawsOnMe

At the moment I have Ghosts, Modern Family, The Terror and Wild at Heart on the go. Been ill and bed-bound this past week so plenty of time to be watching some telly and films.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> I really liked it but didnt take to Fleabag .
> 
> Been watching old game shows on Challenge. Id forgotten Max Bygraves was a host at one. he was good at it. I'm not taking to Gino, the new host though I do like him.


I am obsessed with watching old repeats of Bullseye. I love it ... Jim Bowen, Tony Green, the contestants, the sh*t prizes, the bullies they won. I can waste hours watching things like that if I am not disciplined enough


----------



## Elles

The Social Dilemma on Netflix.


----------



## picaresque

Just watched American Murder on Netflix, about the family annihilator Chris Watts.
Really upsetting to watch, but kind of a cutting edge documentary in that it was made up almost entirely of social media videos and police body cam/interrogation footage.
Those poor babies.


----------



## margy

Cleo38 said:


> I am obsessed with watching old repeats of Bullseye. I love it ... Jim Bowen, Tony Green, the contestants, the sh*t prizes, the bullies they won. I can waste hours watching things like that if I am not disciplined enough


The clothes! Also people seemed to have ordinary jobs, factory worker, road sweeper etc . Not many events managers around in those days!


----------



## kimthecat

PawsOnMe said:


> At the moment I have Ghosts,.


This weeks Ghosts was brilliant. it made me laugh and cry too at the end.

Tonight we watched Saving lives at sea. Real heroes .


----------



## Pawscrossed

Happy Paws2 said:


> Still watching The Bill on series 8 episode 12 and they just put series 9 on now.
> 
> And I'm watching old episodes of Holby City never watched it first time round.


I have been watching bits of The Bill and Dempsey and Makepeace, forgot how rather lovely Michael Brandon was in it. I grew up near Peckham where they filmed some of it when I was a teen and it's so weird seeing how it's changed.


----------



## Pawscrossed

Boxer123 said:


> We are watching Angel in preparation for Buffy season 7.
> 
> Also watching The fall with Gillian Anderson. It's good but I have to fast forward through some of the scary scenes.


The Fall is great!

I really want to watch the X Files from the start but no idea how to find it.


----------



## Boxer123

Pawscrossed said:


> The Fall is great!
> 
> I really want to watch the X Files from the start but no idea how to find it.


It's on Amazon prime.


----------



## PawsOnMe

On episode two of The Haunting of Bly Manor, enjoying it so far. Loved The Haunting of Hill House and getting the same creepy vibe.


----------



## MilleD

Watched Brave New World on Sky and nearly finished watching Ted Lasso on Apple TV - Which is utterly inspired, it's funny and sad at the same time.

Jason Sudeikis is brilliant in it.


----------



## Cleo38

I've been re-watching The Royle Family whilst on my treadmill .... I'd forgotten how funny this was. I nearly fell off several times as I was laughing so much. Everyone in it is fantastic but I did love Liz Smith (Nana) especially


----------



## Boxer123

Just watched a film called American Woman really sad but a great film.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I've been watching web-cams from all over the world from Elephants in Africa, Brown Bears fishing in Canada, Albertoses in NZ, North Yorkshire Moors Heritage Railway and the Queen Mary 2 arriving in Teignmouth Harbour yesterday.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Started watching Upload on Amazon video. Seems promising so far although I'm only 1 episode in.


----------



## Elles

PawsOnMe said:


> On episode two of The Haunting of Bly Manor, enjoying it so far. Loved The Haunting of Hill House and getting the same creepy vibe.


I just binge watched It, got a bit convoluted and some of the filming was a bit meh, but overall I'd recommend it. The woke is a bit cringeworthy in this one though, if you're anti woke. :Bag


----------



## PawsOnMe

Elles said:


> I just binge watched It, got a bit convoluted and some of the filming was a bit meh, but overall I'd recommend it. The woke is a bit cringeworthy in this one though, if you're anti woke. :Bag


I enjoyed it, not as good as haunting on hill house but that last episode made me cry  (I do cry at anything remotely emotional though).


----------



## kimthecat

Watched Roadkill on BBC 1 tonight with Hugh Laurie. I enjoyed it .


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Watched Roadkill on BBC 1 tonight with Hugh Laurie. I enjoyed it .


Taped that on the drive, will have to get round to watching it.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Watched Roadkill on BBC 1 tonight with Hugh Laurie. I enjoyed it .


Watched episodes 1 and 2 yesterday and then found out that 3 and 4 was on i-player so we stayed up watch them, brilliant series.


----------



## tabelmabel

We are watching Roadkill and started 'The Sister' last night. Seems promising.


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> We are watching Roadkill and started 'The Sister' last night. Seems promising.


 I need to watch those, they are on my list. Am finishing series 2 of The Code on Netflix atm,


----------



## Nonnie

tabelmabel said:


> We are watching Roadkill and started 'The Sister' last night. Seems promising.


Im only watching the latter as all the woodland/forestry scenes were filmed earlier this year where i walk my dog.

Ned used to share a sausage sandwich some mornings with one of the guys that did security.


----------



## kimthecat

tabelmabel said:


> We are watching Roadkill and started 'The Sister' last night. Seems promising.


I saw the first episode of The Sister last night but will record the rest. It is indeed promising. We watched the BBC 2 programmes about surgeons instead and the incredible work they do.


----------



## tabelmabel

I have really enjoyed Surgeons: Life on the edge. Absolutely nail biting at some moments as life really was on the edge!

We had to record the 2nd ep of The sister - thank goodness for channel 33.

Had set surgeons to record as watching bake off. Completely forgetting about the sister til 9.15 when bake off finished.

Got it on the plus one though


----------



## Happy Paws2

The Sister is starting to unnerve me, but I've got to see how it ends.


----------



## Boxer123

Atlantis bbc I player it is by the makers of Merlin @ForestWomble


----------



## PawsOnMe

Started watching Queens Gambit on Netflix, really enjoying it so far.


----------



## tabelmabel

Happy Paws2 said:


> The Sister is starting to unnerve me, but I've got to see how it ends.


Oh heck that sounds scary. We watched the first one and havent found time yet for the other 3. Have them recorded ready though.


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh i did watch educating greater manchester last night @Boxer123 . I do love that series. Musharaf with his stammer in the yorkshire one will always be a highlight but there are characters in all of them.


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> Atlantis bbc I player it is by the makers of Merlin @ForestWomble


I've seen Atlantis, didn't realise it was made by the makers of Merlin. Have you seen it?


----------



## Boxer123

ForestWomble said:


> I've seen Atlantis, didn't realise it was made by the makers of Merlin. Have you seen it?


I've just started it's just what I needed.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I love Meriln and Atlantis watching again Merlin for the 3rd time 

Still watching The Bill now on series 10 episode 7.


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> I've just started it's just what I needed.





Happy Paws2 said:


> I love Meriln and Atlantis watching again Merlin for the 3rd time
> 
> Still watching The Bill now on series 10 episode 7.


My fellow TV watchers  I enjoyed Atlantis and couldn't understand why it didn't do so well. I think you two are the first I'm aware of who enjoyed / are enjoying it .

I haven't seen The Bill since I was a child, but I remember enjoying it.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Just finished The Queens Gambit, absolutely amazing! Dont have the foggiest about chess but found it thoroughly enjoyable. Definitely recommend to anyone with Netflix.


----------



## kimthecat

tabelmabel said:


> I have really enjoyed Surgeons: Life on the edge. Absolutely nail biting at some moments as life really was on the edge!
> 
> We had to record the 2nd ep of The sister - thank goodness for channel 33.
> 
> Had set surgeons to record as watching bake off. Completely forgetting about the sister til 9.15 when bake off finished.
> 
> Got it on the plus one though


Surgeons was brilliant and amazing , the things they can do now . Have one last episode off The Sister to watch. 
Also watching Harlan Cobin's Safe which I am finding totally confusing


----------



## Cleo38

PawsOnMe said:


> Just finished The Queens Gambit, absolutely amazing! Dont have the foggiest about chess but found it thoroughly enjoyable. Definitely recommend to anyone with Netflix.


Thanks for this. I started watching it last night & am really enjoying it. I love the sets & the clothes of that era


----------



## Happy Paws2

It must be getting bad yesterday, yesterday spent most of the day watching the Hovercraft crossing back and forth from The Isle of White to Portsmouth


----------



## Nonnie

Ive recently been stuck in a YouTube hell hole of watching WWE videos (i dont like wrestling but i know most of them by name now and i can recognise their theme songs) and weirdly (it came up as a recommended video for those watching WWE), a hoof gp who trims cow feet.


----------



## MollySmith

Pawscrossed said:


> I have been watching bits of The Bill and Dempsey and Makepeace, forgot how rather lovely Michael Brandon was in it. I grew up near Peckham where they filmed some of it when I was a teen and it's so weird seeing how it's changed.


OMG Dempsey and Makepeace, I was never allows to watch ITV or LWT - whatever it was called then, so I missed stuff like this. All my mates on the school bus we're trying to fluff their hair like Makepeace. I had no idea - Juliet Bravo wasn't the same! Maybe going back to the 80s isn't a bad idea.

I'm watching Sky Arts Book Club live (bit pointless as I can't read fast enough!) And Portrait Artist of the Year.


----------



## Boxer123

@JoanneF Two Doors Down Christmas special 28th December.


----------



## JoanneF

Boxer123 said:


> @JoanneF Two Doors Down Christmas special 28th December.


Thank you for the nudge - looking forward to it!


----------



## simplysardonic

While we were self isolating I watched Black Mirror, some episodes were really good, others bored me to tears, old episodes of Red Dwarf (just because I love them & it was comforting while I had to sleep on the sofa at night) & Ratched, which I really enjoyed.


----------



## lorilu

Chernoblyl.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Saw Vicar of Dibley last night for the first time in years. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Boxer123

HarlequinCat said:


> Saw Vicar of Dibley last night for the first time in years. I really enjoyed it.


I love this brilliant comedy.


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm watching "The Undoing" with Nicole Kidman, Hugh Grant and Donald Sutherland. 

Absolutely enjoying it!


----------



## simplysardonic

lorilu said:


> Chernoblyl.


Are you enjoying it? I was gripped from start to finish


----------



## Happy Paws2

simplysardonic said:


> Are you enjoying it? I was gripped from start to finish


What channel is it on?


----------



## Magyarmum

lorilu said:


> Chernoblyl.


I found it really horrifying, more so because it's true!


----------



## simplysardonic

Happy Paws2 said:


> What channel is it on?


I watched it last year round a friend's, I'm not sure what UK channel's showing it, I think Lorilu is in the US.



Magyarmum said:


> I found it really horrifying, more so because it's true!


Definitely! But I also found it quite moving & the actors were very well chosen for the roles they portrayed, it really hits home the sheer scale of the tragedy


----------



## Happy Paws2

Thanks


----------



## Magyarmum

simplysardonic said:


> I watched it last year round a friend's, I'm not sure what UK channel's showing it, I think Lorilu is in the US.
> 
> Definitely! But I also found it quite moving & the actors were very well chosen for the roles they portrayed, it really hits home the sheer scale of the tragedy


What I found unbearable to watch was the suffering of those poor men who'd volunteered to switch off the reactor.

"Welcome to Chechnya" is starting this week. I think though it's in Russian with English subtitles so will just have to see how easy it is to follow,


----------



## lorilu

simplysardonic said:


> Are you enjoying it? I was gripped from start to finish


I am really impressed with the acting and all. Usually these made for TV movies are so bad. Maybe it's because they are using British actors?  And yes, I am enjoying it, though I wish there was a better word.



Happy Paws2 said:


> What channel is it on?


I'm watching it on DVDs. The first dvd had 3 episodes. Now I have to wait for the next DVD to finish it up.



Magyarmum said:


> I found it really horrifying, more so because it's true!


I know, that's the thing isn't it? I have done some reading on how closely the story follows reality, and it was pretty interesting. For instance that one woman scientist, (who was brilliant in her part, IMO) they made her up to represent all the scientists who worked on it.


----------



## Cleo38

Magyarmum said:


> What I found unbearable to watch was the suffering of those poor men who'd volunteered to switch off the reactor.
> 
> "Welcome to Chechnya" is starting this week. I think though it's in Russian with English subtitles so will just have to see how easy it is to follow,


That sounds really good but I don't think it's on Netflix or Amazon Prime. It's just reminded me of a Russian film that I really want to watch called Come and See but I can't seem to find anywhere to watch it or a reasonably priced DVD of it


----------



## Magyarmum

Cleo38 said:


> That sounds really good but I don't think it's on Netflix or Amazon Prime. It's just reminded me of a Russian film that I really want to watch called Come and See but I can't seem to find anywhere to watch it or a reasonably priced DVD of it


I haven't got Netflix or Amazon Prime, only HBO, Cinemax and Epic Drama all of which are part of the Turner Warner conglomerate that also includes CNN News. it sometimes gets rather annoying because some of the films will be in their original language with Hungarian subtitles which isn't must use to me as my understanding of the language is somewhat limited.

The "Come and See" film sounds really good. I watched the trailer for it on IMBd. Another one you might like which I've recently seen is "Queen Mari of Romania" which is in a mix of Romanian and English. It's also available on IMBd.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9110902/


----------



## PawsOnMe

I've just finished watching The Act, thought the acting was brilliant in that.



HarlequinCat said:


> Saw Vicar of Dibley last night for the first time in years. I really enjoyed it.


I'm watching the series on netflix for the first time, loving it  Alice is hilarious, love the jokes at the end of the episodes


----------



## Cleo38

Magyarmum said:


> I haven't got Netflix or Amazon Prime, only HBO, Cinemax and Epic Drama all of which are part of the Turner Warner conglomerate that also includes CNN News. it sometimes gets rather annoying because some of the films will be in their original language with Hungarian subtitles which isn't must use to me as my understanding of the language is somewhat limited.
> 
> The "Come and See" film sounds really good. I watched the trailer for it on IMBd. Another one you might like which I've recently seen is "Queen Mari of Romania" which is in a mix of Romanian and English. It's also available on IMBd.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9110902/


That does sound good. I need something to watch again so will give it a go. I was going to start watching The Crown on Netflix as alot of people recommended that. For some reason I seem to end up watching alot of Danish TV programmes


----------



## HarlequinCat

PawsOnMe said:


> I've just finished watching The Act, thought the acting was brilliant in that.
> 
> I'm watching the series on netflix for the first time, loving it  Alice is hilarious, love the jokes at the end of the episodes


She is one of the funniest characters .

I remember watching it when I was a young kid when it was first out. The episode with darcy bussell was my favourite back then because I wanted to be a ballerina :Facepalm.
I'm looking forward to the Christmas specials like the Christmas Lunch incident


----------



## Siskin

I’ve watched The Crown from the start but the current series is terrible. The characters are more like are more like something from Spitting Image, it’s ridiculous. I clearly remember the era they are portraying and certain things are not right, yet many see to believe what they are seeing as real.


----------



## Cleo38

Siskin said:


> I've watched The Crown from the start but the current series is terrible. The characters are more like are more like something from Spitting Image, it's ridiculous. I clearly remember the era they are portraying and certain things are not right, yet many see to believe what they are seeing as real.


That's sort of what put me off but I might still give it a go as alot of people have suggested it to me despite the more sensational latest series.


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> I've watched The Crown from the start but the current series is terrible. The characters are more like are more like something from Spitting Image, it's ridiculous. I clearly remember the era they are portraying and certain things are not right, yet many see to believe what they are seeing as real.


The worst thing is the Royal Family are getting awful abuse people believe it is Gospel , apparently it justifies Meghan leaving the UK because of something Prince Phillip allegedly said to Diana in the programme.


----------



## Magyarmum

Cleo38 said:


> That does sound good. I need something to watch again so will give it a go. I was going to start watching The Crown on Netflix as alot of people recommended that. For some reason I seem to end up watching alot of Danish TV programmes


Another series I'm really enjoying is "Liar" on HBO. Set around Deal in Kent - a real nail biter and quite scary.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> Another series I'm really enjoying is "Liar" on HBO. Set around Deal in Kent - a real nail biter and quite scary.


Brilliant series, gets even better in series 2


----------



## Cleo38

Magyarmum said:


> Another series I'm really enjoying is "Liar" on HBO. Set around Deal in Kent - a real nail biter and quite scary.


Yes it was very good although I didn't rate the second series, too OTT.

Funny, I binge watch alot of series now but I almost miss the wait that used used to get back in the old days! I remember when Twin Peaks was first shown here & I was obsessed with it, waiting a whole week for the next episode was torture. But then waiting 26 yrs for the third series was probably the longest time ever


----------



## Dave S

Just arrived home from a daily visit to my mother.
She is 91 and in sheltered accommodation.
Apparently she saw there was ice skating at 9 o'clock on television last night so she tunes in to see it.
After about 20 minutes she turned it off as it was all talking and no skating - she was properly upset.

Did not like to tell her they probably all get their kit off at the end, she may have had a heart attack.


----------



## PatsysDad

forgotten myth said:


> Anyone else out there guilty of binge watching TV shows? Netflix is my best friend and worst enemy... I have recently watched all of Call The Midwife and am now well into season two of House.
> 
> What TV shows are you guys loving at the moment?


Loved Ozark. Beautifully made and great performances. Although my cat, Patsy, prefers a channel on Youtube called 'Garden Creatures'. She'll happily sit and watch the birds and squirrels flitting around all day long!


----------



## simplysardonic

I started American Horror Story the other night & have already finished Murder House & am now about 3 episodes into Asylum.

I know I'm probably behind everyone else when it comes to series but we're relative newbies to Netflix, Prime & Disney+, we got them because of my husband shielding in March so he wasn't bored!

Liking the look of Sweet Home as well so will probably watch that at some point.


----------



## Magyarmum

simplysardonic said:


> I started American Horror Story the other night & have already finished Murder House & am now about 3 episodes into Asylum.
> 
> I know I'm probably behind everyone else when it comes to series but we're relative newbies to Netflix, Prime & Disney+, we got them because of my husband shielding in March so he wasn't bored!
> 
> Liking the look of Sweet Home as well so will probably watch that at some point.


You can't possibly be any more behind than I am. Living in Hungary some of the series I see are donkeys years old!


----------



## Cleo38

simplysardonic said:


> I started American Horror Story the other night & have already finished Murder House & am now about 3 episodes into Asylum.
> 
> I know I'm probably behind everyone else when it comes to series but we're relative newbies to Netflix, Prime & Disney+, we got them because of my husband shielding in March so he wasn't bored!
> 
> Liking the look of Sweet Home as well so will probably watch that at some point.


I loved AHS, apart form Ronake. My fave ones were the series with Jessica Lange, she was so amazing in them. Unfortunately she wasn't in Hotel much (Lady Gaga had the lead instead) which had a beautiful set (Art Deco) & really good sound track


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I loved AHS, apart form Ronake. My fave ones were the series with Jessica Lange, she was so amazing in them. Unfortunately she wasn't in Hotel much (Lady Gaga had the lead instead) which had a beautiful set (Art Deco) & really good sound track


It's very good but I couldn't watch much very graphic and scary.


----------



## simplysardonic

Cleo38 said:


> I loved AHS, apart form Ronake. My fave ones were the series with Jessica Lange, she was so amazing in them. Unfortunately she wasn't in Hotel much (Lady Gaga had the lead instead) which had a beautiful set (Art Deco) & really good sound track


She is brilliant, I'm also liking James Cromwell as the evil doctor in Asylum, so different from the gentle farmer in Babe!


----------



## Dave S

Did anyone watch the news at ten on ITV last night - Thursday 17.12 - nothing spectacular but at the end Sally Whittaker did the weather.

I was watching and thought I had a senior moment.
The "day" caption on bottom right said Wednesday and she told us all about Wednesday's weather and the forecast for Thursday just finishing.

Nothing about Friday or the weekend.

After the weather it cut back to the Newscaster who was looking a little embarrassed before signing off.

Bet someone got told off last night for using the wrong tape.


----------



## Happy Paws2




----------



## Cleo38

simplysardonic said:


> She is brilliant, I'm also liking James Cromwell as the evil doctor in Asylum, so different from the gentle farmer in Babe!


Jamie Brewer the actress who has Down's is so good in several series, she plays creepy so well! And I really like Finn Wittrock who plays Dandy (Freakshow), an spoilt, evil bastard but a really good character


----------



## Boxer123

Has anyone watching The Serpent? It’s chilling.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> Has anyone watching The Serpent? It's chilling.


What's it on, what's it about? Looking for something to watch tonight


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> What's it on, what's it about? Looking for something to watch tonight


It's on BBC I player it's the true story of the 1970's serial killer Charles Sobhrij on the hippy trail as it was known then. It is good but quite hard going I'm on episode 3.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> It's on BBC I player it's the true story of the 1970's serial killer Charles Sobhrij on the hippy trail as it was known then. It is good but quite hard going I'm on episode 3.


OH won't watch that but I will although I know the stories linked to everyone, being a bit of a true crime addict. Heard a podcast or two on it!


----------



## kimthecat

Freeview TV has picked up with new series , Back again tonight are Death in Paradise and New Amsterdam .
I just wish there were more programmes that weren't about murders like Doc Martin for example. Its seems every TV programme is about the police detectives.


----------



## Nonnie

This channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYwVxWpjeKFWwu8TML-Te9A

If you have seen the Chris Watts documentary on Netflix, this channel gives a much more interesting and in depth look at his behaviour that raised suspicions.

No annoying music either.


----------



## lullabydream

Nonnie said:


> This channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYwVxWpjeKFWwu8TML-Te9A
> 
> If you have seen the Chris Watts documentary on Netflix, this channel gives a much more interesting and in depth look at his behaviour that raised suspicions.
> 
> No annoying music either.


I love JCS psychology... They are also a fan of my favourite beauty youtubers that I watch for the comedy value and realness!


----------



## Nonnie

lullabydream said:


> I love JCS psychology... They are also a fan of my favourite beauty youtubers that I watch for the comedy value and realness!


Have you seen the new Jodi Arias one?

That one actually made me feel really angry.


----------



## lullabydream

Nonnie said:


> Have you seen the new Jodi Arias one?
> 
> That one actually made me feel really angry.


I try to avoid Jodi Arias ones because at one time it was on every true crime youtubers radars and the podcasters, but now you have said that I might watch/listen to it. I tend to listen to true crime things more than watch.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Has anyone watching The Serpent? It's chilling.


I binge watched that. It was fascinating as he was so cold & calculating but also terrifying how he operated & the concerns raised were ignored.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I binge watched that. It was fascinating as he was so cold & calculating but also terrifying how he operated & the concerns raised were ignored.


I know it's scary I've had to switch over to something less tense for a break.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I know it's scary I've had to switch over to something less tense for a break.


A friend of mine recounted a story of her aunt meeting him at an airport. He invited her & her husband to dinner but they declined as they had a party to got to (luckily probably) but he gave them this card which my friend now has (she posted a pic of it). So scary to think what might have been.

I was talking about this with my sister who also watched the series as I am so cautious & suspicious of people usually but on holiday I really let my guard down, probably like alot of people do & done things or gone off with strangers that I would never do at home


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> A friend of mine recounted a story of her aunt meeting him at an airport. He invited her & her husband to dinner but they declined as they had a party to got to (luckily probably) but he gave them this card which my friend now has (she posted a pic of it). So scary to think what might have been.
> 
> I was talking about this with my sister who also watched the series as I am so cautious & suspicious of people usually but on holiday I really let my guard down, probably like alot of people do & done things or gone off with strangers that I would never do at home


 The thing is I can see me being more trusting because of the girlfriend being there.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> The thing is I can see me being more trusting because of the girlfriend being there.


Definitley! And much as he lied to her & used her to an extent she wasn't innocent as she seemed to convince herself. Some episodes were so tense, I won't post any spoilers but one in particular had me on the edge of my seat


----------



## rona

http://www.harryandsnowman.com
The story of a horse that was due to be slaughtered


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Definitley! And much as he lied to her & used her to an extent she wasn't innocent as she seemed to convince herself. Some episodes were so tense, I won't post any spoilers but one in particular had me on the edge of my seat


All finished gosh that was chilling


----------



## tabelmabel

We watched that film that was on bbc2 last night "The Wife" it was excellent.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> All finished gosh that was chilling


Wasn't it just?! Was a really great series.

I'm watching Blood (thriller set in Ireland about a woman who thinks her dad murdered her mum) on Amazon. I got it free as a gift for being a good customer. Am really enjoying it so far


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Wasn't it just?! Was a really great series.
> 
> I'm watching Blood (thriller set in Ireland about a woman who thinks her dad murdered her mum) on Amazon. I got it free as a gift for being a good customer. Am really enjoying it so far


It's not often something plays on my mind so much. I think because it was a true story. I am going to have to watch something fluffy before bed.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> It's not often something plays on my mind so much. I think because it was a true story. I am going to have to watch something fluffy before bed.


Yes, I know what you mean. Much as I love horror & thriller drama/films the ones based on true stories are always more disturbing because of the real people affected.


----------



## Happy Paws2

tabelmabel said:


> We watched that film that was on bbc2 last night "The Wife" it was excellent.


I missed that, but just checked it's on i-player so I'll watch it later.


----------



## tabelmabel

Definitely worth your time @Happy Paws2


----------



## Happy Paws2

tabelmabel said:


> Definitely worth your time @Happy Paws2


Just watched it, I found it hard going mainly because I don't like Glenn Close and I worked out the story after about 10 minutes, but stuck with it case I was wrong


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are watching "Black Monday"...a very dark comedy based loosely on the stock market crash in 1987. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are watching "Black Monday"...a very dark comedy based loosely on the stock market crash in 1987. I'm really enjoying it.


What's that on ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

On Sky I think @Boxer123 - but things just appear in our house


----------



## tabelmabel

Sounds like you didnt enjoy it @Happy Paws2 ?! I love character study stuff like that. I loved that ending on the plane. It was filmed in Edinburgh and Glasgow which we didnt realise when watching. The plane used was in the flight museum!

I dont know glen close that well. I last saw her coming out of the bath in Fatal Attraction lol!!

I thought her portrayal of The Wife was excellent.


----------



## ForestWomble

Watched the first episode of the new The Great Pottery Throwdown today.


----------



## simplysardonic

Started watching Sweet Home last night on Netflix, it's a South Korean series & I'm really enjoying it as it's apocalyptic horror, so my go-to genre, but it's probably not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## tabelmabel

Did anyone watch the new drama with keely hawes last night -Finding Alice?


We did and it was great - looks very promising!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've started to watch a new witchy/vampire thing on Sky (Discovery of Witches)...the only reason I saw it was because I saw a trailer for the new series on now - but the first series was back in 2018. 

Then last night we actually started to watch The Crown. Only about five years behind the times I think...after that will be Bridgerton.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I'm on a rewatch of red dwarf and the office on Netflix. Also watching bake off juniors and celebrity SAS: who dares wins on 4od, the SAS one is brutal! Think I'd be crying as soon as they raised their voices to me!


----------



## Magyarmum

Quite by chance I watched "Des" last night, all three episodes. David Tennant was brilliant. Well worth watching.


----------



## kimthecat

tabelmabel said:


> Did anyone watch the new drama with keely hawes last night -Finding Alice?
> 
> We did and it was great - looks very promising!


Yes and Im looking forward to seeing it next week.

Watched The Bay on ITV last night , Its the second series and its excellent.

I must admit Im getting a bit fed up with detective and emergency stuff. There doesnt seem to be any comedy/dramas on.


----------



## Cleo38

Magyarmum said:


> Quite by chance I watched "Des" last night, all three episodes. David Tennant was brilliant. Well worth watching.


That was so good, I really enjoyed that series. I remember seeing it on the news at the time, very creepy.

I watched Night Stalker on Netflix last night ..... really horrible & gruesome. I had read about him before so knew the murders were very sadistic but seeing the crime scenes, pics of the victims & listening to the stories of the relatives made it very disturbing. Still very interesting tho, particularly how the police pieced the evidence together, the near misses they had & then his capture.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Yes and Im looking forward to seeing it next week.
> 
> Watched The Bay on ITV last night , Its the second series and its excellent.
> 
> I must admit Im getting a bit fed up with detective and emergency stuff. There doesnt seem to be any comedy/dramas on.


I watched those two as well and enjoyed them.

I've been watching When calls the heart on Netflix, not everyone's choice but I'm enjoying it


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> I watched those two as well and enjoyed them.
> 
> I've been watching When calls the heart on Netflix, not everyone's choice but I'm enjoying it


What it that about.? I dont get Netflix. I pay for a TV licence and I refuse to pay for anything else ( at the moment)


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> What it that about.? I dont get Netflix. I pay for a TV licence and I refuse to pay for anything else ( at the moment)


It's set in the south of Canada and if a small town gradually getting bigger where a well off city girl goes to teach at the school which at that time was held in the saloon. It's a nice gentle kind of series, nice relief from swearing and violence on a lot of series these days

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/When_Calls_the_Heart

I think you can get it on dvd off Amazon, maybe eBay for used copies


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are watching Black Monday (on Sky Comedy) and Ted Lasso (on AppleTV). Both are rather amusing


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> It's set in the south of Canada and if a small town gradually getting bigger where a well off city girl goes to teach at the school which at that time was held in the saloon. It's a nice gentle kind of series, nice relief from swearing and violence on a lot of series these days
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/When_Calls_the_Heart
> 
> I think you can get it on dvd off Amazon, maybe eBay for used copies


That sounds good. I like the Canadian programmes.


----------



## margy

Watched In The Heat Of The Night tonight. I love the song by Ray Charles and Sidney Poitier and Rod Steiger played perfect parts. I believe Rod Steiger got an oscar for his performance. Great film.


----------



## Nicola234

I’m watching Gilmore girls, light easy watching, never watched it first time around


----------



## Boxer123

Nicola234 said:


> I'm watching Gilmore girls, light easy watching, never watched it first time around


I've finished that brilliant escapism.


----------



## Nicola234

Boxer123 said:


> I've finished that brilliant escapism.


I'm loving it,trying to fit it in whenever I can lol


----------



## Siskin

I’ve started rewatching ER which is on More 4. Loved it first time round, watched the first one and that enjoyment is still there


----------



## Nicola234

Siskin said:


> I've started rewatching ER which is on More 4. Loved it first time round, watched the first one and that enjoyment is still there


aw I've not saw that for years, might give it a watch, thanks x


----------



## margy

When my daughter did work experience she chose a hospital and I remember they told her to stand back and observe as it wasn't ER! Gosh that was 2000.


----------



## tabelmabel

I watched the katie price documentary last night - Harvey and Me. Was a heartwarming watch. She and her kids all came over very well indeed I thought.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I loved ER. I remember one Saturday afternoon, nearing the end of it as a show, I was watching and Dr Pratt died. Husband came home and I was literally wailing, snot, sobbing like my heart would break. Anyway, we went out for dinner in Richmond that night and Archie (doctor with red hair) was sat at the next table with some actor from Lost (which I never watched) as they were filming the Robin Hood film...and I went over to say hello and he very nearly "spoilered" his end story line! Cheeky so and so. 

Just finished the second series of The Crown. I don't think it will be the same without Claire Foy as Queenie, she's been brilliant.


----------



## Cleo38

Has anyone watched I Am A Killer on Netflix? Very interesting but very upsetting, for everyone involved ... even the killers at times.


----------



## lullabydream

Cleo38 said:


> Has anyone watched I Am A Killer on Netflix? Very interesting but very upsetting, for everyone involved ... even the killers at times.


Am sure some of those or all of those were on the ID channel, so I think I watched some ages ago


----------



## Siskin

Mrs Funkin said:


> I loved ER. I remember one Saturday afternoon, nearing the end of it as a show, I was watching and Dr Pratt died. Husband came home and I was literally wailing, snot, sobbing like my heart would break. Anyway, we went out for dinner in Richmond that night and Archie (doctor with red hair) was sat at the next table with some actor from Lost (which I never watched) as they were filming the Robin Hood film...and I went over to say hello and he very nearly "spoilered" his end story line! Cheeky so and so.
> 
> Just finished the second series of The Crown. I don't think it will be the same without Claire Foy as Queenie, she's been brilliant.


I thought the first two series of the crown were good, whereas I've been frustrated with it after that. Maybe because it's covering an era closer to my memories, but I seem to spend most of the time shaking me head and muttering it wasn't quite like that. Although there was a lot of coverage of the latest series which featured Diana a lot and everyone was saying how dreadfully she was treated, I thought she came over as a spoilt sulky teenager rather then anything else. Funny how our perceptions change as we look back


----------



## Cleo38

lullabydream said:


> Am sure some of those or all of those were on the ID channel, so I think I watched some ages ago


Nearly all I have watched I have actually felt a certain amount of sympathy with the killers (although no way excusing their crimes). One really stood out though as still being a very dangerous man & even making subtle threats on camera to his relatives who spoke out against him.

So very sad listening to the stories told


----------



## Siskin

I was thinking this afternoon how much I would like to watch Barbara Streisand’s film Yentl again. So I googled to see if it was on anywhere like Netflix and lo and behold BBC2 are showing it in about 10 days time. How weird


----------



## simplysardonic

Cleo38 said:


> Has anyone watched I Am A Killer on Netflix? Very interesting but very upsetting, for everyone involved ... even the killers at times.


I've just started this, only watched the first episode so far, a lady who murdered her boyfriend just weeks after they met, I really struggled to find sympathy with her after the chilling way she described wanting to know what it was like to kill someone.

She did seem to have some remorse but I wonder if it's an act.


----------



## Cleo38

simplysardonic said:


> I've just started this, only watched the first episode so far, a lady who murdered her boyfriend just weeks after they met, I really struggled to find sympathy with her after the chilling way she described wanting to know what it was like to kill someone.
> 
> She did seem to have some remorse but I wonder if it's an act.


That was the first one I watched .... initially I had sympathy with her when she was describing her previous abusive relationship, but then it completely went. And how the f*ck can his mum & step dad be like best friends with her?! I can understand some people wanting to forgive, etc but they seemed to almost welcome her in to their family which i thought very odd.

These episodes are so good at swinging your emotions one way then the other. You should watch the one with Deandre Buchannan who murdered his GF, step day & aunt. It was very upsetting listening to the family talk about their loss & he is still obviously a very dangerous man


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Has anyone watched I Am A Killer on Netflix? Very interesting but very upsetting, for everyone involved ... even the killers at times.


I'm on episode 2. I agree the women seemed chilling. This man appears a victim of a terrible system abused for years and then snapping sad for everyone involved .


----------



## simplysardonic

Cleo38 said:


> That was the first one I watched .... initially I had sympathy with her when she was describing her previous abusive relationship, but then it completely went. *And how the f*ck can his mum & step dad be like best friends with her*?! I can understand some people wanting to forgive, etc but they seemed to almost welcome her in to their family which i thought very odd.
> 
> These episodes are so good at swinging your emotions one way then the other. You should watch the one with Deandre Buchannan who murdered his GF, step day & aunt. It was very upsetting listening to the family talk about their loss & he is still obviously a very dangerous man


Yes, that was a weird relationship!

Is the Deandre Buchannan one on Netflix too?

It's become mine & Rogue's nightly ritual to settle on the sofa & watch documentaries so always on the lookout for new things.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I'm on episode 2. I agree the women seemed chilling. This man appears a victim of a terrible system abused for years and then snapping sad for everyone involved .


So many had been severely abused. It really highlighted just how damaged some people are 



simplysardonic said:


> Yes, that was a weird relationship!
> 
> Is the Deandre Buchannan one on Netflix too?
> 
> It's become mine & Rogue's nightly ritual to settle on the sofa & watch documentaries so always on the lookout for new things.


Yes, he's on there. He really is a vile man who I hope never gets out


----------



## lullabydream

Cleo38 said:


> So many had been severely abused. It really highlighted just how damaged some people are
> 
> Yes, he's on there. He really is a vile man who I hope never gets out


Whose engaged to a rapper's ex!!

I know a lot of death row inmates have 'fans' who write to them, or so called girl friends who become wives. It really is just weird to me.


----------



## Jason25

If you want a decent comedy, "Tag" on Netflix is a good watch. I've just put "The Da Vinci Code" going


----------



## Cleo38

lullabydream said:


> Whose engaged to a rapper's ex!!
> 
> I know a lot of death row inmates have 'fans' who write to them, or so called girl friends who become wives. It really is just weird to me.


OMG, I just Googled that ... WTF!! He was a violent abuser who ended up killing his GF (as well as other family members) whilst she was holding their children. He is not misunderstood & is definitely a 'bad' person.

I honestly don't understand these women. I watched the series of Night Stalker about the horrific crimes of Richard Ramirez & it was disgusting the amount who messaged him &/or sent 'fan mail' to him. It must just be yet another blow to the victims families & so disrespectful


----------



## lullabydream

Cleo38 said:


> OMG, I just Googled that ... WTF!! He was a violent abuser who ended up killing his GF (as well as other family members) whilst she was holding their children. He is not misunderstood & is definitely a 'bad' person.
> 
> I honestly don't understand these women. I watched the series of Night Stalker about the horrific crimes of Richard Ramirez & it was disgusting the amount who messaged him &/or sent 'fan mail' to him. It must just be yet another blow to the victims families & so disrespectful


They all get girlfriends/wives it's terrible

Have you watched any other Death row type documentaries?
I think it's the one with the German bloke interviewing them.. Could be any nationality. Anyway he interviews this murderer and its quite horrific. I can't remember if it was his wife or his fiancée am sure if they had met in real life it was only for the wedding. I didn't think they physically touched though. Anyway he's interviewed, she is. He's executed and the first time she holds or kisses him is to say goodbye when he's dead.

One of the most disturbing cases in true crime is Katherine Knight. I mean there are others of similiar genre but I just find hers the weirdest. Don't Google if you really don't like the absurd. I know it's off topic ish.. There are documentaries on this though.


----------



## Cleo38

lullabydream said:


> They all get girlfriends/wives it's terrible
> 
> Have you watched any other Death row type documentaries?
> I think it's the one with the German bloke interviewing them.. Could be any nationality. Anyway he interviews this murderer and its quite horrific. I can't remember if it was his wife or his fiancée am sure if they had met in real life it was only for the wedding. I didn't think they physically touched though. Anyway he's interviewed, she is. He's executed and the first time she holds or kisses him is to say goodbye when he's dead.
> 
> One of the most disturbing cases in true crime is Katherine Knight. I mean there are others of similiar genre but I just find hers the weirdest. Don't Google if you really don't like the absurd. I know it's off topic ish.. There are documentaries on this though.


I have watched a few but it's one genre that I find difficult, not for the subject matter but how sensitively it is handled. Too many seem to treat the perpetrator as a mini celeb & sensationalise the crimes without really considering the victims. I found this I Am A Killer episodes interesting as the victims & police were able to comment & challenge the views of the murderer as well as telling their stories.

There was a documentary on Ted Bundy on Netflix but I couldn't watch all episodes as I was so angry as how he was able to manipulate the media at the time & treated the whole thing like a pantomime (the documentary was simply showing this).

I really liked the documentary Nick Broomfield did on Aileen Wournos years ago. I think it was well done & he gave an online Q&A sessions after the programme was shown which was very interesting.


----------



## simplysardonic

Cleo38 said:


> OMG, I just Googled that ... WTF!! He was a violent abuser who ended up killing his GF (as well as other family members) whilst she was holding their children. He is not misunderstood & is definitely a 'bad' person.
> 
> I honestly don't understand these women. I watched the series of *Night Stalker* about the horrific crimes of Richard Ramirez & it was disgusting the amount who messaged him &/or sent 'fan mail' to him. It must just be yet another blow to the victims families & so disrespectful


I watched this, that picture of him snarling chilled me to the bone.

I think anyone who feels romantically drawn to these people is really in need of some sort of help.

I watched 2 more episodes of I am a Killer last night, one I could find some sympathy for, it appeared he'd been let down by everyone he'd tried to approach to get help after years of being abused, the other one, not really, he seemed to think becoming a minister somehow absolved him, & he killed an innocent man in cold blood.


----------



## lullabydream

Cleo38 said:


> I have watched a few but it's one genre that I find difficult, not for the subject matter but how sensitively it is handled. Too many seem to treat the perpetrator as a mini celeb & sensationalise the crimes without really considering the victims. I found this I Am A Killer episodes interesting as the victims & police were able to comment & challenge the views of the murderer as well as telling their stories.
> 
> There was a documentary on Ted Bundy on Netflix but I couldn't watch all episodes as I was so angry as how he was able to manipulate the media at the time & treated the whole thing like a pantomime (the documentary was simply showing this).
> 
> I really liked the documentary Nick Broomfield did on Aileen Wournos years ago. I think it was well done & he gave an online Q&A sessions after the programme was shown which was very interesting.


I currently can't remember the name of the programme, think it was on CI channel. They have a doc about serial killers from family members, though there are a few. This one is slightly better than others. Talks about signs from childhood. Some don't see the family member if they are still alive,

I don't like many true crime youtubers because they seem to talk so hollow about victims and crimes committed. It's actually scary how some can be smiling away reading the stories. Just weird.


----------



## simplysardonic

lullabydream said:


> I currently can't remember the name of the programme, think it was on CI channel. They have a doc about serial killers from family members, though there are a few. This one is slightly better than others. Talks about signs from childhood. Some don't see the family member if they are still alive,
> 
> I don't like many true crime youtubers because they seem to talk so hollow about victims and crimes committed. It's actually scary how some can be smiling away reading the stories. Just weird.


I watched The Ripper a couple of weeks ago, & what struck me was the horrific way the police report referred to the murdered women, along with their mostly awful handling of the whole thing.

My daughter studied Criminology at college & Wilma McCann's son visited as a guest speaker. She said it was incredibly moving & gave an insight of the true horror of his crimes, even so many years later.


----------



## Cleo38

simplysardonic said:


> I watched this, that picture of him snarling chilled me to the bone.
> 
> I think anyone who feels romantically drawn to these people is really in need of some sort of help.
> 
> I watched 2 more episodes of I am a Killer last night, one I could find some sympathy for, it appeared he'd been let down by everyone he'd tried to approach to get help after years of being abused, the other one, not really, he seemed to think becoming a minister somehow absolved him, & he killed an innocent man in cold blood.


Yes, it was sickening. There was one woman who, when the details of her grandmother's murder got too much for her, went to sit outside the courtroom only to find herself sat next to one of Ramirez's 'fans' ... I can't imagine just how horrible that whole situation was for the family members.

I watched the one who became the minister. What BS he spouted! I found the other bloke more credible as there was no BS with him, he was honest about what happened & didn't play the religious card.

I didn't believe a word of what he said & think it was all an act. He seemed to think he should be forgiven which I think just shows what little grasp he has of what he did. That poor man who was the victim, it was so upsetting especially when the police officer also started to cry ... men like that don't usually express that sort of emotions so it just showed how so many people were affected by the crime.



lullabydream said:


> I currently can't remember the name of the programme, think it was on CI channel. They have a doc about serial killers from family members, though there are a few. This one is slightly better than others. Talks about signs from childhood. Some don't see the family member if they are still alive,
> 
> I don't like many true crime youtubers because they seem to talk so hollow about victims and crimes committed. It's actually scary how some can be smiling away reading the stories. Just weird.


Yes, & that's what I find so distasteful. The victims families should be the most important people to consider in any of these programmes & yet so often are forgotten.


----------



## lullabydream

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, it was sickening. There was one woman who, when the details of her grandmother's murder got too much for her, went to sit outside the courtroom only to find herself sat next to one of Ramirez's 'fans' ... I can't imagine just how horrible that whole situation was for the family members.
> 
> I watched the one who became the minister. What BS he spouted! I found the other bloke more credible as there was no BS with him, he was honest about what happened & didn't play the religious card.
> 
> I didn't believe a word of what he said & think it was all an act. He seemed to think he should be forgiven which I think just shows what little grasp he has of what he did. That poor man who was the victim, it was so upsetting especially when the police officer also started to cry ... men like that don't usually express that sort of emotions so it just showed how so many people were affected by the crime.
> 
> Yes, & that's what I find so distasteful. The victims families should be the most important people to consider in any of these programmes & yet so often are forgotten.


Don't actually get me started on how we know the names of the infamous killers but not their victims at times.

@simplysardonic I read Richard Mcgann book many years ago. I did find it rather disjointed but he really has been an advocate for the victims.


----------



## Jason25

Might watch the I Am A Killer next, not really into that sort of thing but I will give it a go. I'm currently back into watching Lost, this is 5th time going through it and I'm still confused :Shifty


----------



## lullabydream

Jason25 said:


> Might watch the I Am A Killer next, not really into that sort of thing but I will give it a go. I'm currently back into watching Lost, this is 5th time going through it and I'm still confused :Shifty


I was never keen on Lost never got the hype but am not a TV person.


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> It's set in the south of Canada and if a small town gradually getting bigger where a well off city girl goes to teach at the school which at that time was held in the saloon. It's a nice gentle kind of series, nice relief from swearing and violence on a lot of series these days
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/When_Calls_the_Heart
> 
> I think you can get it on dvd off Amazon, maybe eBay for used copies


Have you ever seen Road to Avonlea? I discovered it a few years ago and am waiting eagerly hoping it'll appear on freeview again so I can see it from the beginning.


----------



## Jason25

lullabydream said:


> I was never keen on Lost never got the hype but am not a TV person.


I can't stop watching it lol


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> Have you ever seen Road to Avonlea? I discovered it a few years ago and am waiting eagerly hoping it'll appear on freeview again so I can see it from the beginning.


I've not seen that one, will have a look round for it. Thank you


----------



## tabelmabel

Ha ha we have chatted about Anne of Green Gables before on here, @ForestWomble. We have green gables on dvd and it is fabulous.

Talking of other things on dvd, we have all the released Grange Hills and i watch those with my daughter at weekends. Fabulous! Up to series 10 now.


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> Have you ever seen Road to Avonlea? I discovered it a few years ago and am waiting eagerly hoping it'll appear on freeview again so I can see it from the beginning.





Siskin said:


> I've not seen that one, will have a look round for it. Thank you


can only find it on Prime sadly.

There's been one or two things that I've wanted to watch on Prime, may consider it in the future


----------



## tabelmabel

https://store.hmv.com/store/film-tv/dvd/road-to-avonlea-the-complete-first-season

Widely available online (you might get cheaper, this was just a quick one to paste here)


----------



## tabelmabel

Jason25 said:


> New Might watch the I Am A Killer next, not really into that sort of thing but I will give it a go.


That is right up my street! But we dont have Netflix. Im already looking forward to Forensics real csi coming to beeb 2 in february. Love anything forensic, serial killer related


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> That is right up my street! But we dont have Netflix. Im already looking forward to Forensics real csi coming to beeb 2 in february. Love anything forensic, serial killer related


Yes, I'm looking forward to that as well. Did you watch the series "Catching Histories Criminals: The Forensics Story" on BBC a while ago? It was so interesting & looked at key historical cases where the beginnings of forensic investigation were first used.


----------



## kimthecat

Nicola234 said:


> I'm watching Gilmore girls, light easy watching, never watched it first time around


Love it. Ive seen it three times at least on freeview.

In the afternoons I watch . A Place in the Sun and Lingo the quiz show.


----------



## tabelmabel

Yes that is ringing a bell @Cleo38. I find it all so fascinating - from the forensics to the psychological profiles to the way the whole case fits together to catch the killer. There have been some gripping ones lately - the one about Ashley Ard kept me glued. I usually catch all the stuff on the main channels.


----------



## ForestWomble

tabelmabel said:


> Ha ha we have chatted about Anne of Green Gables before on here, @ForestWomble. We have green gables on dvd and it is fabulous.
> 
> Talking of other things on dvd, we have all the released Grange Hills and i watch those with my daughter at weekends. Fabulous! Up to series 10 now.


Oh yes, I remember.


----------



## Boxer123

Is anyone watching It’s a Sin ? I’m gripped.


----------



## Siskin

Boxer123 said:


> Is anyone watching It's a Sin ? I'm gripped.


I was thinking of picking it up on more 4


----------



## lullabydream

That's on my must watch list too!


----------



## tabelmabel

Not watching It's a sin. Going to watch that royal family thing pulled from you tube the other day. It's back on you tube.


----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> I was thinking of picking it up on more 4


It's really interesting very sad. Especially watching it in these times.


----------



## loraonya

supernatural


----------



## Siskin

Boxer123 said:


> It's really interesting very sad. Especially watching it in these times.


Watched the first two, wow it's like the response to covid, the deniers, the panic along with rubber gloves and cleaning everything. It's very good.


----------



## Guest

I am watching Shameless USA on Netflix.


----------



## lullabydream

Sky 1
Resident Alien

It's a strange one!


----------



## Jason25

loraonya said:


> supernatural


Finished this the other week, what a load of crap the final episode is lol. I won't tell you what happens but... oh dear lol.

I'm still watching Lost, just started season 4 and it's getting weird  started watching a bit of The Stand last night, it's good but a bit creepy lol.

Binge watching a lot recently


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> I'm still watching Lost, just started season 4 and it's getting weird  started watching a bit of The Stand last night, it's good but a bit creepy lol.
> 
> Binge watching a lot recently


Stick with Lost it does get weird but explains everything and what it is all about in the final season.


----------



## Jason25

rawpawsrus said:


> Stick with Lost it does get weird but explains everything and what it is all about in the final season.


I've watched all the seasons about 5 or 6 times now and I'm still confused :Facepalm taking it a bit slower this time so hopefully understand it by the end :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> I've watched all the seasons about 5 or 6 times now and I'm still confused :Facepalm taking it a bit slower this time so hopefully understand it by the end :Hilarious


I could tell you here what it is about, but it would spoil it for everyone else. :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

I finished watching It’s a Sin. A really powerful emotional watch.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I finished watching It's a Sin. A really powerful emotional watch.


Am planning on starting this tonight. Last year I watched a Swedish drama called "Don't Ever Wipe Tears Without Gloves". It was about the impact of AIDS to the gay community in Stockholmn during the 80's.It was such a moving drama, very well acted & I loved the characters. Very upsetting tho & I was in bits during the final episode


----------



## Jason25

rawpawsrus said:


> I could tell you here what it is about, but it would spoil it for everyone else. :Hilarious


Maybe we can discuss once I've finished, hopefully I can understand it this time lol. Anyway with daisy needing to rest we are putting in maximum effort into watching Lost, we've got last nights pizza ready and just put it going again :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Am planning on starting this tonight. Last year I watched a Swedish drama called "Don't Ever Wipe Tears Without Gloves". It was about the impact of AIDS to the gay community in Stockholmn during the 80's.It was such a moving drama, very well acted & I loved the characters. Very upsetting tho & I was in bits during the final episode


Definitely get your tissues ready for this one.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heck. I binged It's A Sin today. Incredible writing and performances. I remember the AIDS leaflets coming through the door at home (I was 12/13) but obviously at that age in a small town wasn't aware of how it was in the gay scene. Absolutely terrifying I'm sure. 

I'm now totally dehydrated from sobbing and wailing. There were moments that caught me totally unawares - and made me literally unable to breathe. 

Crikey.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh heck. I binged It's A Sin today. Incredible writing and performances. I remember the AIDS leaflets coming through the door at home (I was 12/13) but obviously at that age in a small town wasn't aware of how it was in the gay scene. Absolutely terrifying I'm sure.
> 
> I'm now totally dehydrated from sobbing and wailing. There were moments that caught me totally unawares - and made me literally unable to breathe.
> 
> Crikey.


It was really powerful wasn't it? It has been playing on my mind since I watched it.


----------



## Nonnie

The Investigation about the murder of the journalist Kim Wall.

Im always dubious when something comes out not that long after the crime, as it they can be highly insensitive, but this is really tastefully done. 

Only watched 3 episodes so far, and im watching Junior Bake Off with my dinner as i love watching spoiled kids whinging about trivial things like having to juice their own lemon!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I can't stop thinking about it @Boxer123 - just hideous. If I typed what I really thought, I'd be banned from the forum.


----------



## tabelmabel

They had a thing about 'it's a sin' on the news last night. Just saying how it was written pre pandemic but it's turned out to be very apt for our current times with ignorance, ppe, seperation from loved ones etc. I havent seen it.


We watched 'the drowning' last night. That is channel 5 over 4 consecutive night. It was promising.


----------



## Beth78

Just finished watching The Mandalorian (Star Wars universe), well worth a watch if you can get a free trial of Disney plus.

Completely fell in love with the little Baby. So bloody cute.


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> They had a thing about 'it's a sin' on the news last night. Just saying how it was written pre pandemic but it's turned out to be very apt for our current times with ignorance, ppe, seperation from loved ones etc. I havent seen it.
> 
> We watched 'the drowning' last night. That is channel 5 over 4 consecutive night. It was promising.


Absolutely a lot of similarities initial denial then fear.


----------



## Boris Tinyfoot

"The Great" - really good satire; feels like 'Death of Stalin' and that sort of thing. Lead character reminds me of Miranda Richardson as Queen Elisabeth in Blackadder. I think early episodes are still available on 4OD. Also "Staged" with David Tennant and Michael Sheen.


----------



## Beth78

Boris Tinyfoot said:


> "The Great" - really good satire; feels like 'Death of Stalin' and that sort of thing. Lead character reminds me of Miranda Richardson as Queen Elisabeth in Blackadder. I think early episodes are still available on 4OD. Also "Staged" with David Tennant and Michael Sheen.


Ooh might give The Great a go then, loved The Death of Stalin.


----------



## Jason25

I watched 'The Vanished' last night on Netflix, it's a weird story and the ending was unexpected lol. Back to lost today, nearly through season 5 :Watching


----------



## Siskin

tabelmabel said:


> They had a thing about 'it's a sin' on the news last night. Just saying how it was written pre pandemic but it's turned out to be very apt for our current times with ignorance, ppe, seperation from loved ones etc. I havent seen it.
> 
> We watched 'the drowning' last night. That is channel 5 over 4 consecutive night. It was promising.


I've been thinking the same thing with the denial etc, I hadn't realised it was written pre pandemic (of course it must have have been as its been filmed pre pandemic, no social distancing at all:Hilarious). I'm about halfway through at the moment, poor Colin, he's such a sweet person.

Didn't watch The Drowning, plan to on catch up. A review I read this morning makes it sound rather good


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Siskin the Colin storyline made me weep. I actually couldn't breathe at one point yesterday watching episode three. Not been affected like this for a long long time by something I've watched. I barely slept last night, I kept thinking about it. It's really distressed me.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Siskin the Colin storyline made me weep. I actually couldn't breathe at one point yesterday watching episode three. Not been affected like this for a long long time by something I've watched. I barely slept last night, I kept thinking about it. It's really distressed me.


I couldn't sleep the night after watching it.


----------



## Siskin

Boxer123 said:


> I couldn't sleep the night after watching it.


Just watched episode four and half of the next one, it's folding me up, it's so awful


----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> Just watched episode four and half of the next one, it's folding me up, it's so awful


It is so sad the last time I cried that much was when I watched the Richard Gere dog film I've refused to watch again.


----------



## lullabydream

I think I will watch its a sin when I am in a happier place. Just can't do it at the moment


----------



## Siskin

Having been in floods of tears yesterday watching the final part of Its a sin, I was in tears again this evening watching Breathe on BBC2, but different tears as despite the sad subject it was funny and truly uplifting.


----------



## tabelmabel

Siskin said:


> Didn't watch The Drowning, plan to on catch up. A review I read this morning makes it sound rather good


It is pants! But a light and easy watch. We started it so we will watch the rest. The plot just gets more and more ridiculous.


----------



## Siskin

Watched The Dig (Netflix) this afternoon. Really good film.


If anyone wonders why I love the Suffolk coast so much and keep whittling on about it, watch the film and maybe realise why. Much of it was filmed around Snape and Bawdsey Ferry, the house and the field where the dog took place was actually a place in Surrey standing in for Sutton Hoo, but the feel is right for Suffolk.
If you have watched the film called Yesterday (I haven’t and am desperate to) that was filmed in much of the Suffolk coastal area near where we have our static van.


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> Watched The Dig (Netflix) this afternoon. Really good film.
> 
> If anyone wonders why I love the Suffolk coast so much and keep whittling on about it, watch the film and maybe realise why. Much of it was filmed around Snape and Bawdsey Ferry, the house and the field where the dog took place was actually a place in Surrey standing in for Sutton Hoo, but the feel is right for Suffolk.
> If you have watched the film called Yesterday (I haven't and am desperate to) that was filmed in much of the Suffolk coastal area near where we have our static van.


The film Yesterday as the one with Beatles music.. Yes I have seen it. One of the rare times I went to the local cinema!


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> It is pants! But a light and easy watch. We started it so we will watch the rest. The plot just gets more and more ridiculous.


I started watching this & agree. Will watch it till then end tho as I can never not finish anything.


----------



## Jason25

I feel like a decent horror film soon. I'm still grinding through Lost, currently on season 6 episode 3. It's getting mega confusing now :Hilarious:Hilarious I'm possibly going to watch 'Night Stalker: The hunt for a serial killer' on netflix next. Anyone watched it?


----------



## tabelmabel

I cannot believe i have wasted 4 hours of my life watching The Drowning. Acting terrible. Plot unbelievable. Ending crap.

That is my review.


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> I cannot believe i have wasted 4 hours of my life watching The Drowning. Acting terrible. Plot unbelievable. Ending crap.
> 
> That is my review.


Dreadful wasn't it?! I also watched the new series of Marcella at the beginning of the week & your review would also be applicable to that


----------



## tabelmabel

Cleo38 said:


> Dreadful wasn't it?! I also watched the new series of Marcella at the beginning of the week & your review would also be applicable to that


Oh no!! We watched the first Marcella this series (saw first 2 series) and have recorded the second one. I did have a bit of trouble working out what was going on that first ep as comprehension does break down for me when there is a lot of visual and no talking. However, hubby was on hand to give me a bit of audio description so i think i grasped the main points and am ready for ep 2.

Roll on Line of Duty new series!


----------



## tabelmabel

Btw @Cleo38 - the actress that played the mum in the drowning was so bad, she was very funny. Especially at the end when she was getting jason to tell jodie what had happened to tom. That was hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> Oh no!! We watched the first Marcella this series (saw first 2 series) and have recorded the second one. I did have a bit of trouble working out what was going on that first ep as comprehension does break down for me when there is a lot of visual and no talking. However, hubby was on hand to give me a bit of audio description so i think i grasped the main points and am ready for ep 2.
> 
> Roll on Line of Duty new series!


I thought it would get better but it didn't. There were so many holes in the story & the final episode was like a pantomime.

I can't wait for Line of Duty tho. I recently re-watched all episodes so I could remember what was going on. Great series, especially Adrian Dunbar


----------



## Siskin

I’ve given up on Marcella, I’ve enjoyed previous series but not this on. Been watching The Bay on itv which is better.


----------



## tabelmabel

Havent seen the bay.

Still working our way through peaky blinders which we love but we missed it when it was on tv and are waaaaay behind. Getting there, though.


Line of Duty is absolutely fantastic.


I cannot believe this: i looked up some reviews of The Drowning and they are really positive!!

Even The Guardian rates it



Well, far be it from me to put anyone off it


----------



## tabelmabel

Just watched ep 3 of marcella and i think it is picking up nicely! We are sticking with it - cool theme tune too


----------



## kimthecat

tabelmabel said:


> I cannot believe i have wasted 4 hours of my life watching The Drowning. Acting terrible. Plot unbelievable. Ending crap.
> 
> That is my review.


Ive taped it but perhaps I wont bother! 

Ive been watching New Amsterdam on More 4 and for some reason they decided to move it from 10 pm to 1.15 am . 
I hate it when channels mess around with programmes.


----------



## Cleo38

I started watching Queen of The South on Netflix. Has anyone else watched this? There are 4 series & 13 episodes per series which sort of puts me off as that seems an awful lot to get through


----------



## tabelmabel

kimthecat said:


> Ive taped it but perhaps I wont bother!


Lol! I think you should out of interest. It seems to be well rated by everyone except @Cleo38 and me.

Jill halfpenny played her part well but i found the rest of the acting very wooden and the character playing jill halfpenny's mum laughably rubbish.

But what really annoyed me was the ridiculous plot. I know it's not real life but you do need something slightly believable to identify with the story.

It started well in episode one but from ep 2 it fell apart for me.

It is more akin to a light soap opera plot than a gritty tv drama.

Give it a go as id be really interested in your thoughts! It isnt boring. It was just a bit silly really. I couldnt believe The Guardian gave it 4 out of 5 stars. They usually rate very well. Strange


----------



## Summercat

Siskin said:


> Watched The Dig (Netflix) this afternoon. Really good film.
> 
> If anyone wonders why I love the Suffolk coast so much and keep whittling on about it, watch the film and maybe realise why. Much of it was filmed around Snape and Bawdsey Ferry, the house and the field where the dog took place was actually a place in Surrey standing in for Sutton Hoo, but the feel is right for Suffolk.
> If you have watched the film called Yesterday (I haven't and am desperate to) that was filmed in much of the Suffolk coastal area near where we have our static van.


We watched Yesterday, last night on Netflix. The coastal scenes were pretty. Recommend the film if anyone is into romantic comedies.


----------



## Siskin

Summercat said:


> We watched Yesterday, last night on Netflix. The coastal scenes were pretty. Recommend the film if anyone is into romantic comedies.


I've just remembered, you're not in the U.K. are you. It's not on our Netflix. (Stamping foot, I'm cross now)


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just finished watching The Bay on ITV really got into this week and did want to wait until next week so watched episodes 4,5 and 6 on ITV HUB really good.


----------



## davidc

I've been watching Not Going Out. (Oh the irony!!). It's a comedy I like. Apparently the latest episode was the last appearance of the late Bobby Ball.


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh we like ' not going out' too @davidc - we saw that last episode with bobby ball.


----------



## Jason25

I finished Lost today and well.... confused :Shifty:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty the last season = mind blown!! I mean wtf is going on, she taps the bomb, it explodes, they are still on the island, but Juliet said it's worked, so then it seems to be showing flashes of what I thought life was like if they didn't go to the island. Then in the very last episode, it's not what life is like if they didn't go to the island, they are dead, in heaven and meeting up again. :Stop so did it work or not? I don't get it.


I think I'm done with the boxsets for a bit and might start watching a few films instead lol.:Watching


----------



## tabelmabel

I have a recommend for you @Jason25 - if you have Disney plus channel, try the musical Hamilton.

We watched it last night and it was great!


----------



## Jason25

tabelmabel said:


> I have a recommend for you @Jason25 - if you have Disney plus channel, try the musical Hamilton.
> 
> We watched it last night and it was great!


I'll check it out  I've seen 'Greenland' advertised on Prime so going to watch that tomorrow


----------



## davidc

tabelmabel said:


> Oh we like ' not going out' too @davidc - we saw that last episode with bobby ball.


Some online newspapers were saying the Christmas episode was the last appearance, which it wasn't so I'm wondering if the latest episode was his last or if there are some more with him. Guess we'll find out soon. The latest episode was slightly shorter but that was because they had a tribute to Bobby at the end.


----------



## Calvine

Jason25 said:


> I'm still watching Lost,


 Wasn't that on donkeys' years ago (a plane crash and people on an island)? I remember my son used to watch it when he was home, or maybe it was something with a similar title. It held no attraction for me, I must say!.

Now this was just a programme a couple of nights ago: ''Tattoo Fixers'', on in the middle of the night and never seen it before so maybe one off, but I hope not. As the title suggests, it's a team of people who fix the worst tattoos you can imagine. Guys who say things like, ''Well, me and my mates went on a stag-do to Magaluf/Benidorm, and of course we got well plastered . . . '' The guy then explains that he remembers nothing other than waking up with a ten inch penis tattooed to the top of his inside leg (peeping saucily out of his boxer shorts). The fixers look at it and agree it's ''the biggest they've seen''. Another guy, also while under the influence, allows someone to make a little face out of his nipple and tattoo a sombrero on top of it. They fixers ask if he has given it a name and he says he calls it (I think) 'Manuel Nipple'. I was laughing so much I had tears running down my face at two in the morning . . . the cats looked shocked.


----------



## tabelmabel

@Cleo38 forensics real csi starts tonight bbc2 at 9 pm


----------



## Nonnie

Im still angry about the endling of Lost. Biggest waste of time.

Ive just finished Superstore (comedy series). Quite good up until the current season.


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> @Cleo38 forensics real csi starts tonight bbc2 at 9 pm


Ooh, thanks 
for the reminder as I had forgotten! 

I watched The Investigation on BBC 4 over the weekend & really enjoyed it It was based on a true story of the murder of a Swedish journalist. It was really well done & I liked the fact they concentrated on the police investigation & the victims family without ever showing the murderer.


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh yes i read about that but haven't seen it - might give it a go. The forensics prog is on over 10 weeks!! Brilliant!


----------



## Siskin

tabelmabel said:


> @Cleo38 forensics real csi starts tonight bbc2 at 9 pm


Plan to watch that.
Watching the new series of a Highland Vets on Ch 5


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> I finished Lost today and well.... confused :Shifty:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty the last season = mind blown!! I mean wtf is going on, she taps the bomb, it explodes, they are still on the island, but Juliet said it's worked, so then it seems to be showing flashes of what I thought life was like if they didn't go to the island. Then in the very last episode, it's not what life is like if they didn't go to the island, they are dead, in heaven and meeting up again. :Stop so did it work or not? I don't get it.
> 
> I think I'm done with the boxsets for a bit and might start watching a few films instead lol.:Watching


I got what It was all about in the last episode, that episode made it all make sense, well it did to me.


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> I finished Lost today and well.... confused :Shifty:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty the last season = mind blown!! I mean wtf is going on, she taps the bomb, it explodes, they are still on the island, but Juliet said it's worked, so then it seems to be showing flashes of what I thought life was like if they didn't go to the island. Then in the very last episode, it's not what life is like if they didn't go to the island, they are dead, in heaven and meeting up again. :Stop so did it work or not? I don't get it.
> 
> I think I'm done with the boxsets for a bit and might start watching a few films instead lol.:Watching


Sent you a message to explain it all for you


----------



## tabelmabel

Siskin said:


> Watching the new series of a Highland Vets on Ch 5


Yes! We are, too!

Did you hear the owner of the bladder dog "if anything happens to that dog, i dont want to live!!!!"

No pressure


----------



## PawsOnMe

I watched alice in borderland yesterday, I liked the first 4 episodes but then it changed course and went downhill after that, not sure if I'll bother with the next series.

Watched the movie Freaks that I'd recommend, the little girl actress was amazing in it. 

Just watching some movies we've enjoyed in the past now since not many new ones have come out recently. Watched both Conjuring movies last night and now watching The Grey.


----------



## Jason25

Calvine said:


> Wasn't that on donkeys' years ago (a plane crash and people on an island)? I remember my son used to watch it when he was home, or maybe it was something with a similar title. It held no attraction for me, I must say!.


Yes that's the one, I thought it was brilliant, watched the whole lot about 5 or 6 times trying to understand what happened, now I've just been told what actually happened, I'm mad as you like about it lol.



Nonnie said:


> Im still angry about the endling of Lost. Biggest waste of time.
> 
> Ive just finished Superstore (comedy series). Quite good up until the current season.


I know right.



rawpawsrus said:


> Sent you a message to explain it all for you


I wish I didn't read it :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

I am watching It's A Sin first episode at the moment and I like it.


----------



## Jason25

rawpawsrus said:


> I am watching It's A Sin first episode at the moment and I like it.


I've been down a rabbit hole all morning reading about Lost :Hilarious


----------



## simplysardonic

Has anyone got any more gritty crime drama recommendations on Netflix, watched Safe & The Fall & really enjoyed them.


----------



## Cleo38

simplysardonic said:


> Has anyone got any more gritty crime drama recommendations on Netflix, watched Safe & The Fall & really enjoyed them.


Mind Hunter is good, it about the beginning of criminal psychology in the FBI. Also The Break, a Belgian drama which I really enjoyed.

The Sinner, Top of The Lake, Deep Water also great dramas.


----------



## lullabydream

Cleo38 said:


> Mind Hunter is good, it about the beginning of criminal psychology in the FBI. Also The Break, a Belgian drama which I really enjoyed.
> 
> The Sinner, Top of The Lake, Deep Water also great dramas.


I really liked all above too, especially both Top of the Lakes

Oh and for something a bit gritty for one off stories per episode Criminal is pretty good in my opinion


----------



## simplysardonic

Cleo38 said:


> Mind Hunter is good, it about the beginning of criminal psychology in the FBI. Also The Break, a Belgian drama which I really enjoyed.
> 
> The Sinner, Top of The Lake, Deep Water also great dramas.


I've got Mindhunter on my 'to watch list', so will start it tonight, cheers


----------



## Arny

Was going to suggest Criminal too, just based in the police interview room.
I couldn't get through the first episode of mindhunter which is highly unusual for me.
I did read the book its based on though and that is very good.


----------



## tabelmabel

Im watching the shannon matthews doc on ch 5. Thought i had seen it before but it is new.


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> @Cleo38 forensics real csi starts tonight bbc2 at 9 pm


I ended up watching it tonight as I started nodding off last night 

Although interesting it was quite disturbing. I was so angry at the accused who all of a sudden couldn't remember what had happened. The work of everyone involved must be very distressing at times & easy to end up being quite affected by the events as the woman investigator described in this episode.


----------



## tabelmabel

Yes, it was especially bad that he never gave any reason for the neighbour's wife being a victim. Im glad he got found guilty - i was thinking he was going to get away with it on account of his disorder of mind.


This shannon matthews thing is gripping. 2 parter, tonight and tomorrow. Lot of new stuff in previously unreported


----------



## Jason25

Just finished watching Insidious. Not sure if I want to be turning all the lights off and going in the garden to take pictures of the stars now :Hilarious


----------



## PawsOnMe

Started watching Servant series 2, still just as confusing as the first season but I cant stop watching!



simplysardonic said:


> Has anyone got any more gritty crime drama recommendations on Netflix, watched Safe & The Fall & really enjoyed them.


Happy valley is amazing, I cant wait for the next season.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Jason25 said:


> Just finished watching Insidious. Not sure if I want to be turning all the lights off and going in the garden to take pictures of the stars now :Hilarious


The first half of insidious is so creepy! Have you seen The Autopsy of Jane doe? That one had me sleeping with the lights on!


----------



## Jason25

PawsOnMe said:


> The first half of insidious is so creepy! Have you seen The Autopsy of Jane doe? That one had me sleeping with the lights on!


I plan on watching 2 & 3 tomorrow day time  Yeah I've seen The Autopsy of Jane Doe, brilliant film with a different story than the usual haunted house lol I really enjoyed it. The Conjuring films are good horror films too if you like that sort of thing :Watching


----------



## lullabydream

@Jason25 have you got sky or not?


----------



## Jason25

lullabydream said:


> @Jason25 have you got sky or not?


Nope, freeview and internet subscriptions like Netfliex, Amazon Prime etc


----------



## PawsOnMe

Jason25 said:


> I plan on watching 2 & 3 tomorrow day time  Yeah I've seen The Autopsy of Jane Doe, brilliant film with a different story than the usual haunted house lol I really enjoyed it. The Conjuring films are good horror films too if you like that sort of thing :Watching


I love horror, always looking for new ones. I really like the ghostly paranormal ones best, I love the first conjuring, the 2nd one was good too but not quite as good as the first imo.


----------



## lullabydream

Jason25 said:


> Nope, freeview and internet subscriptions like Netfliex, Amazon Prime etc


Shame as I think this Resident Alien I am watching would be right up your street. It's weird and funny!

@PawsOnMe and @Jason25 rather random but did either of you watch Friday night dinner? If you did, can you think of any programmes similiar for a 17 year old with learning difficulties. I think some bits of FND went over her head, but she loved it and loved talking about Jim, evil grandma etc


----------



## PawsOnMe

lullabydream said:


> Shame as I think this Resident Alien I am watching would be right up your street. It's weird and funny!
> 
> @PawsOnMe and @Jason25 rather random but did either of you watch Friday night dinner? If you did, can you think of any programmes similiar for a 17 year old with learning difficulties. I think some bits of FND went over her head, but she loved it and loved talking about Jim, evil grandma etc


I think friday night dinner is a bit of one on their own. I cant think of any really similar. Maybe IT crowd? It has similar clean humour. Outnumbered for the hectic family feel. I'll have a think on other series, are there any others she has enjoyed?

Derry girls is funny, she might like that too.


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> I think friday night dinner is a bit of one on their own. I cant think of any really similar. Maybe IT crowd? It has similar clean humour. Perhaps Outnumbered for the hectic family feel. I'll have a think on other series, are there any others she has enjoyed?


Not comedy no, but her face lit up telling a police man about it. Which was really lovely to see. The police man recommended Brooklyn 99, but currently she just won't listen. I love outnumbered. If her friend has watched it, she might
I have the boxset so that's OK.


----------



## PawsOnMe

lullabydream said:


> Not comedy no, but her face lit up telling a police man about it. Which was really lovely to see. The police man recommended Brooklyn 99, but currently she just won't listen. I love outnumbered. If her friend has watched it, she might
> I have the boxset so that's OK.


 Brooklyn 99 is funny, got silly pranks like in FND and doesnt take itself too seriously, they're all on netflix too and I think they're free on 4oD too (theres quite a few good comedy boxsets on there).


----------



## Jason25

lullabydream said:


> Shame as I think this Resident Alien I am watching would be right up your street. It's weird and funny!
> 
> @PawsOnMe and @Jason25 rather random but did either of you watch Friday night dinner? If you did, can you think of any programmes similiar for a 17 year old with learning difficulties. I think some bits of FND went over her head, but she loved it and loved talking about Jim, evil grandma etc


I've never watched FND but I've just watched a bit on YouTube and it kind of reminds me of a program on the BBC called 'Cuckoo'. It's got a lot of adult humour in so you might want to check it out first. I loved it though lol. Or maybe Katherine Tates Nan might be a good watch?

Would she like Doctor Who? I've been watching some of that lately and love the new Doctor played by Jodie Whittaker, I think she's ace


----------



## Guest

lullabydream said:


> Shame as I think this Resident Alien I am watching would be right up your street. It's weird and funny!


I am watching resident alien, it is funny.


----------



## simplysardonic

Love Brooklyn 99 & FND 



PawsOnMe said:


> *I love horror, always looking for new ones*. I really like the ghostly paranormal ones best, I love the first conjuring, the 2nd one was good too but not quite as good as the first imo.


Me too, but there's a shortage of ones that really scare me I like a film that makes me jump!


----------



## PawsOnMe

simplysardonic said:


> Love Brooklyn 99 & FND
> 
> Me too, but there's a shortage of ones that really scare me I like a film that makes me jump!


Me too! People always hate on jump scares saying they're cheap scares and things like that but I love them when they catch you off guard and make you proper jump. What's your favourite horror movie? or type of horror?


----------



## Boxer123

PawsOnMe said:


> Me too! People always hate on jump scares saying they're cheap scares and things like that but I love them when they catch you off guard and make you proper jump. What's your favourite horror movie? or type of horror?


I love a good horror they are few and far between. I don't like torture stuff just spooky films. I'm a big Stephen King fan.


----------



## simplysardonic

PawsOnMe said:


> Me too! People always hate on jump scares saying they're cheap scares and things like that but I love them when they catch you off guard and make you proper jump. What's your favourite horror movie? or type of horror?


I love all genres but especially love zombies, werewolves & post apocalyptic stuff, horror comedies & the cheesy slasher movies.

Braindead/Dead Alive & Shaun of the Dead are 2 of my favourites & a recent one I really enjoyed was Annihilation.


----------



## simplysardonic

Boxer123 said:


> I love a good horror they are few and far between. I don't like torture stuff just spooky films. I'm a big Stephen King fan.


Me too!
I find a lot of his movie adaptations disappointing, I did like the original IT so wasn't expecting to like the remake but I did.

I wish they'd make Crouch End into an actual film (the short adaptation was OK but seemed a bit rushed), it's one of my favourite of his short stories.

I've seen the first episode of The Stand & am a little disappointed, normally I love Whoopi in anything, but she's too strong a character to play frail Mother Abagail.


----------



## Boxer123

simplysardonic said:


> Me too!
> I find a lot of his movie adaptations disappointing, I did like the original IT so wasn't expecting to like the remake but I did.
> 
> I wish they'd make Crouch End into an actual film (the short adaptation was OK but seemed a bit rushed), it's one of my favourite of his short stories.
> 
> I've seen the first episode of The Stand & am a little disappointed, normally I love Whoopi in anything, but she's too strong a character to play frail Mother Abagail.


I've avoided The Stand so far I love the book. The new Pet Sematary was a let down.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Boxer123 said:


> I love a good horror they are few and far between. I don't like torture stuff just spooky films. I'm a big Stephen King fan.


I dont like torture ones either, I like some slashers but only if the characters are strong and stand a chance (like in You're Next). I love Stephen King, Misery is my favourite by him, I really enjoyed Doctor Sleep too.



simplysardonic said:


> I love all genres but especially love zombies, werewolves & post apocalyptic stuff, horror comedies & the cheesy slasher movies.
> 
> Braindead/Dead Alive & Shaun of the Dead are 2 of my favourites & a recent one I really enjoyed was Annihilation.


Have you seen Train to Busan? I loved that one. I really like zombie and post apocalyptic/dystopian movies too, hoping to watch one called The Road tonight. 
I like horror comedies, my favourites are probably Tucker and Dale vs evil, Housebound and shaun of the dead. Scouts guide to the zombie apocalypse was pretty funny too.


----------



## simplysardonic

Boxer123 said:


> I've avoided The Stand so far I love the book. The new Pet Sematary was a let down.


Yes, it was!



PawsOnMe said:


> I dont like torture ones either, I like some slashers but only if the characters are strong and stand a chance (like in You're Next). I love Stephen King, Misery is my favourite by him, I really enjoyed Doctor Sleep too.
> 
> Have you seen Train to Busan? I loved that one. I really like zombie and post apocalyptic/dystopian movies too, hoping to watch one called The Road tonight.
> I like horror comedies, my favourites are probably Tucker and Dale vs evil, Housebound and shaun of the dead. Scouts guide to the zombie apocalypse was pretty funny too.


Train to Busan is on my 'to watch' list so are Tucker & Dale & Housebound.

You might want to keep a tissue handy for The Road, it's very good (as is the book once you get the hang of the unusual dialogue) literally the only 2 movies where I've ever cried over what happens to the humans are The Road & Grave of the Fireflies.

ETA: The Girl with all the Gifts is another one where both the book & the film are very good IMO.


----------



## PawsOnMe

simplysardonic said:


> Yes, it was!
> 
> Train to Busan is on my 'to watch' list so are Tucker & Dale & Housebound.
> 
> You might want to keep a tissue handy for The Road, it's very good (as is the book once you get the hang of the unusual dialogue) literally the only 2 movies where I've ever cried over what happens to the humans are The Road & Grave of the Fireflies.
> 
> ETA: The Girl with all the Gifts is another one where both the book & the film are very good IMO.


You'll probably love Train to Busan, it made me cry at the ending, one of the best zombie movies I've seen in recent years.

Oh gosh I'll definitely keep the tissues handy! I cry so easily at sad bits in movies, The Orphanage had me sobbing!

I enjoyed the Girl with all the gifts (book first then the movie), loved that it was a different take on zombies. I really liked World War Z's version of zombies too, hoping there's going to be a sequel to that one.


----------



## lullabydream

simplysardonic said:


> Grave of the Fireflies


That's just sadness upon sadness! My son was absolute tears watching that one


----------



## simplysardonic

PawsOnMe said:


> You'll probably love Train to Busan, it made me cry at the ending, one of the best zombie movies I've seen in recent years.
> 
> Oh gosh I'll definitely keep the tissues handy! I cry so easily at sad bits in movies, The Orphanage had me sobbing!
> 
> I enjoyed the Girl with all the gifts (book first then the movie), loved that it was a different take on zombies. I really liked *World War Z's* version of zombies too, hoping there's going to be a sequel to that one.


I saw the film before the book but I can't remember what happens (I'm not really a Brad Pitt fan), the book was great though.


----------



## Nonnie

Netflix documentary on the Cecil hotel and disappearance of Elisa Lam.

Frustrating conspiracy garbage.


----------



## lullabydream

Nonnie said:


> Netflix documentary on the Cecil hotel and disappearance of Elisa Lam.
> 
> Frustrating conspiracy garbage.


It's the most strange disappearance out there, but it's lead to so much garbage around her death.

I haven't watched it, would rather listen to LordanArts theories and analyse on YouTube to be honest.


----------



## PawsOnMe

@lullabydream I just thought of another series she may like, Malcolm in the middle (free on 4od). It's one of my favourite series, it even has an evil grandma!


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> @lullabydream I just thought of another series she may like, Malcolm in the middle (free on 4od). It's one of my favourite series, it even has an evil grandma!


Ah yes we even have that boxset I think.. It took ages to be released due to copyright issues with the music or something! I could be wrong but yeah she might like that too. Thank you, as to me that's a typical teenage type thing too!


----------



## Jason25

simplysardonic said:


> Love Brooklyn 99 & FND
> 
> Me too, but there's a shortage of ones that really scare me I like a film that makes me jump!


Here's my recommendation list 
The Conjuring 1 & 2
Insidious 1, 2, 3 & The Last Key
The Nun
Annabelle, Annabelle: Creation, and Annabelle Comes Home
The Woman In Black
The Boy
Orphan <<< This was a weird one lol
Deliver Us From Evil

Zombie films:
28 Days Later
28 Weeks Later
Dawn of the Dead
World War Z

I can't think of anymore atm, but will add more when I do


----------



## HarlequinCat

lullabydream said:


> Ah yes we even have that boxset I think.. It took ages to be released due to copyright issues with the music or something! I could be wrong but yeah she might like that too. Thank you, as to me that's a typical teenage type thing too!


There is the inbetweeners, which has one of the ones from Friday night dinner in. It can be a bit rude and crude though


----------



## Cleo38

simplysardonic said:


> Love Brooklyn 99 & FND
> 
> Me too, but there's a shortage of ones that really scare me I like a film that makes me jump!


Have you watched Marianne on Netflix? It's a French horror & the first few episodes were very jumpy. I really enjoyed it


----------



## simplysardonic

Cleo38 said:


> Have you watched Marianne on Netflix? It's a French horror & the first few episodes were very jumpy. I really enjoyed it


No, will have to look that one up!


----------



## tabelmabel

Did you give up on Marcella @Cleo38 ? It really picked up towards the end of episode 3 and episode 4 was fantastic. We are well into it now!


----------



## Boxer123

Well me and Sox are gripped by Bridgerton. I may no longer walk but promenade.


----------



## Jason25

Nonnie said:


> Netflix documentary on the Cecil hotel and disappearance of Elisa Lam.
> 
> Frustrating conspiracy garbage.


I'm watching this now. It was off to a good start and seemed pretty good. Then the web sleuths started, I've had to stop watching.


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> Did you give up on Marcella @Cleo38 ? It really picked up towards the end of episode 3 and episode 4 was fantastic. We are well into it now!


No, I watched it all but wish I had given up! I hated it, probably because it could have been so much better.

Am watching The Vanishing at the Cecil Hotel on Netflix now. Sad but very strange case of a missing young woman

Yes I agree @Jason25 , they are so annoying. It might be a strange case but I wish these people would remember that a young woman died & has grieving family members.


----------



## tabelmabel

Cleo38 said:


> No, I watched it all but wish I had given up! I hated it, probably because it could have been so much better.


Ha ha well we are limiting ourselves to one a week on friday nights so we will just need to see how it unfolds!


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> Ha ha well we are limiting ourselves to one a week on friday nights so we will just need to see how it unfolds!


That's very restrained! Although i sort of miss that anticipation of waiting I remember when Twin Peaks was first shown & it seemed like forever till the next epsiode! Having said that it was 26 years before David Lynch released season 3 so I had to be very patient for that one


----------



## Jason25

Cleo38 said:


> No, I watched it all but wish I had given up! I hated it, probably because it could have been so much better.
> 
> Am watching The Vanishing at the Cecil Hotel on Netflix now. Sad but very strange case of a missing young woman
> 
> Yes I agree @Jason25 , they are so annoying. It might be a strange case but I wish these people would remember that a young woman died & has grieving family members.


Well I finished watching all the episodes. Yes I agree I didn't like the way they acted, especially in the hotel, they were giggling in the elevator and for the poor bloke to be wrongly accused I couldn't imagine how that made him feel. Such a sad case as well.

Anyway something light for later, I'm thinking about 'vacation' I watched it a few years ago and it had me in tears, so going to watch it again


----------



## tabelmabel

Tbh, we struggle to find time to fit the one in. I tend to find loads on to watch every night on channels 1 to 5. OH works in the day so we wouldnt sit down anyway to watch anything together til after 9pm when our 13yr old takes herself off upstairs for the night.

Most weekday nights there will be some documentary that i want to watch at 9 and sundays is Finding Alice. We like that.

By 10, we like the news and we always watch question time, peston anything like that.

So really, only that 9 to 10 slot on fridays is free. We like that greatest hits of the 70s/80s too on ch 5 10pm friday. Repeated sundays.

Have you seen that? It is great! It takes about 5 songs from the decade and tells the story of how each was written, lyrics and music.

They are onto the 80s now.


----------



## Cleo38

Jason25 said:


> Well I finished watching all the episodes. Yes I agree I didn't like the way they acted, especially in the hotel, they were giggling in the elevator and for the poor bloke to be wrongly accused I couldn't imagine how that made him feel. Such a sad case as well.
> 
> Anyway something light for later, I'm thinking about 'vacation' I watched it a few years ago and it had me in tears, so going to watch it again


I just finished it, so very sad in so many ways. Very upsetting listening to those amateur 'detectives', revelling in the case & thinking they knew it all. Then absolutely unbelievable how they all rounded on that poor bloke. How awful for him, it's so scary how these witch hunts are on social media.



tabelmabel said:


> Tbh, we struggle to find time to fit the one in. I tend to find loads on to watch every night on channels 1 to 5. OH works in the day so we wouldnt sit down anyway to watch anything together til after 9pm when our 13yr old takes herself off upstairs for the night.
> 
> Most weekday nights there will be some documentary that i want to watch at 9 and sundays is Finding Alice. We like that.
> 
> By 10, we like the news and we always watch question time, peston anything like that.
> 
> So really, only that 9 to 10 slot on fridays is free. We like that greatest hits of the 70s/80s too on ch 5 10pm friday. Repeated sundays.
> 
> Have you seen that? It is great! It takes about 5 songs from the decade and tells the story of how each was written, lyrics and music.
> 
> They are onto the 80s now.


I must look out for that, especially if it's 80's which was my era


----------



## tabelmabel

It is called "greatest hits of the 80s" available 5 on demand or repeated tomorrow at 5.40 p.m @Cleo38


----------



## Summercat

On Netflicks I am almost finished with the series Surviving Death. Have begun also watching, The Innocent Man - a documentary.
Both good.
On Surviving Death, I have part two of Mediums to watch and am stalling on the episode Seeing Dead People. 
I jumped about in the order of episodes, as I am purposely stalling watching the Seeing Dead people episode and may not watch.


----------



## Calvine

Well, last night I sat up and watched the whole of White House Farm (about Jeremy Bamber). I have seen a couple of documentaries over the years about this horrific 1985 mass murder, but this was more detailed and it was really watchable even though it was a terrible event. He is sixty now, but there are people who still think he is innocent apparently. (Netflix.)


----------



## Boxer123

Just watched a film called The Tall Man with Jessica Alba really good not what I expected.


----------



## Boxer123

Also have enjoyed Mr Jones on prime very spooky.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Been watching Merlin again this afternoon


----------



## Jason25

Watching 'Animal Kingdom' on Prime, it's pretty good :Watching


----------



## tabelmabel

Well guess what i have just seen a trailer for . . . .The Circle!!

I LOVE the Circle. I think @LinznMilly likes it and @Dave S likes to make sarcastic but hilarious comments about me being the only viewer.

It is sooooooo good. I hope lots of us watch it this time


----------



## Dave S

tabelmabel said:


> Well guess what i have just seen a trailer for . . . .The Circle!!
> 
> I LOVE the Circle. I think @LinznMilly likes it and @Dave S likes to make sarcastic but hilarious comments about me being the only viewer.
> 
> It is sooooooo good. I hope lots of us watch it this time


You mean that load of rubbish is coming back? No way. The only circle we know is we have been going round in circles for the past year with Covid.
I would still rather watch paint dry so prepare yourself for more abuse and please don't try getting other people to watch it 'cos they are in their sheds amongst the paint tins as we speak.

Might as well start as we mean to go on...………...


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> Well guess what i have just seen a trailer for . . . .The Circle!!
> 
> I LOVE the Circle. I think @LinznMilly likes it and @Dave S likes to make sarcastic but hilarious comments about me being the only viewer.
> 
> It is sooooooo good. I hope lots of us watch it this time


That's spooky! I was only looking for any update about that on Saturday. Mum enjoys it too, so she'll be thrilled.

Did it say when, or was it just those teaser ads?


----------



## tabelmabel

Dave S said:


> You mean that load of rubbish is coming back? No way. The only circle we know is we have been going round in circles for the past year with Covid.
> I would still rather watch paint dry so prepare yourself for more abuse and please don't try getting other people to watch it 'cos they are in their sheds amongst the paint tins as we speak.


Nice start @Dave S :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious



LinznMilly said:


> That's spooky! I was only looking for any update about that on Saturday. Mum enjoys it too, so she'll be thrilled.
> 
> Did it say when, or was it just those teaser ads?


Just teaser ads .. . . . ."coming soon"


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> Also have enjoyed Mr Jones on prime very spooky.


 Is that the one with Kevin Costner? If so, have seen it twice at least and he is brilliant in it, plays the part really well.


----------



## Boxer123

Calvine said:


> Is that the one with Kevin Costner? If so, have seen it twice at least and he is brilliant in it, plays the part really well.


No it's a little Indie horror film we were getting our horror on for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> No it's a little Indie horror film we were getting our horror on for Valentine's Day.


The one I'm thinking of then is ''Mr Brooks''. He's great in that, and it's a really good film.


----------



## Boxer123

Calvine said:


> The one I'm thinking of then is ''Mr Brooks''. He's great in that, and it's a really good film.


I'll have to put it on my half term watch list.


----------



## Dave S

I think the quality of TV programmes has dropped alarmingly and not just because of Covid.
How many more Z list "Celebrity" this and that quiz shows do we have to endure, endless repeats and dire soaps with doom and glom story lines.
I mean, in a "small farming village" like Emmerdale and in a dingy suburb of London they have more crime and killings than proportionally the rest of the country.

And quiz shows where the celebrity contestants are told the answers beforehand so they do not look so foolish on screen, quiz masters trying to make their show exciting, *(Tenable comes to mind), even Mastermind, good program but if they shortened the time spent asking the questions then they would get better scores and more entertainment.

Think I am being an old mizz today but what do you think?


----------



## Cleo38

Calvine said:


> The one I'm thinking of then is ''Mr Brooks''. He's great in that, and it's a really good film.


That was a great film. I'm not a fan of his but really enjoyed this 

I watched a film on Amazon called Tony:London Serial Killer yesterday evening I enjoyed it but it was pretty bleak. Then watched It's A Sin .... not exactly a fun evening at all. Need something lighter for tonight


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> I think the quality of TV programmes has dropped alarmingly and not just because of Covid.
> How many more Z list "Celebrity" this and that quiz shows do we have to endure, endless repeats and dire soaps with doom and glom story lines.
> I mean, in a "small farming village" like Emmerdale and in a dingy suburb of London they have more crime and killings than proportionally the rest of the country.
> 
> And quiz shows where the celebrity contestants are told the answers beforehand so they do not look so foolish on screen, quiz masters trying to make their show exciting, *(Tenable comes to mind), even Mastermind, good program but if they shortened the time spent asking the questions then they would get better scores and more entertainment.
> 
> Think I am being an old mizz today but what do you think?


You are right, there's a dearth of quality tv at the moment, seems to be full of trashy stuff or boring quiz shows and awful soaps ignoring what's going on in real life, apparently the pubs still open in Eastenders and no one wears a mask. No wonder everyone's watching Netflix and the like or box sets from way back


----------



## tabelmabel

Dave S said:


> Think I am being an old mizz today but what do you think?


Cant agree - for one thing "The Circle" is coming back. There have also been tons of great serial killer documentaries on.

Finding Alice is great on Sunday nights and enjoying Marcella too. No time to be watching any boxed sets here!


----------



## tabelmabel

Cleo38 said:


> Need something lighter for tonight


Hmmmm. Well i wont tell you what i plan on watching tonight then . . .


----------



## Arny

Siskin said:


> awful soaps ignoring what's going on in real life, apparently the pubs still open in Eastenders and no one wears a mask.


I'm actually glad soaps are now ignoring it, they should have done that from the beginning. For a start they were never going to be able to keep up with ever changing guidance.


----------



## Boxer123

I don’t watch soaps but can imagine if they had included the pandemic they would be dead boring. Just people watching Netflix in their dressing gown.


----------



## Siskin

Hmmmm, but going to the pub and not wearing masks or social distancing? There are plenty of idiots about who think eastenders is real and claim not to know we’re in lockdown or even that the virus exists, this will only add to their stupidity and off they go behaving as normal. Surely there should be at least something that shows there is a nasty virus happening such as mask wearing etc when out with others, it doesn’t need to specific as to what is happening now as these programs are filmed many weeks in advance.


----------



## Arny

Boxer123 said:


> I don't watch soaps but can imagine if they had included the pandemic they would be dead boring. Just people watching Netflix in their dressing gown.


I watch Eastenders and Neighbours, Australian soaps made a conscious decision to not include it at all.
Lets be honest soaps have never been that real (so many criminals, horrible accidents etc in one place), many watch them to get away from their own lives.


----------



## Calvine

Cleo38 said:


> I'm not a fan of his but really enjoyed this


 Me too: I was really surprised that he played a ''baddie'' so convincingly as most of the parts I've seen him in were vastly different . . . inclined to be Mr Squeaky Clean (then again I haven't seen all his films).


----------



## lullabydream

Arny said:


> I watch Eastenders and Neighbours, Australian soaps made a conscious decision to not include it at all.
> Lets be honest soaps have never been that real (so many criminals, horrible accidents etc in one place), many watch them to get away from their own lives.


Noooo... Bouncer's dream was absolutely real. For all of those who remember it!


----------



## tabelmabel

https://news.stv.tv/entertainment/peaky-blinders-crew-and-canary-stuck-in-heavy-snowfall

Peaky blinders filming news


----------



## Cleo38

Unfortunately rather than a lighter programme I ended up watching Undercover Police : Hunting Paedophiles ..... I really, really wish I hadn't as it was sickening


----------



## tabelmabel

Cleo38 said:


> Unfortunately rather than a lighter programme I ended up watching Undercover Police : Hunting Paedophiles ..... I really, really wish I hadn't as it was sickening


That was the very one i had planned to watch and didnt mention to you yesterday as you said you wanted a lighter evening. It is a series, i watched the first one last week, last night's and will watch again next week.

Sickening but essential if you have teens in the house as i do. I need to do a lot of child protection training with my work so unfortunately nothing is new to me.

For those without kids or grown up kids only, this is one to miss, though.


----------



## tabelmabel

Ps @Cleo38 - have you tried the pop programme yet? It is ever so interesting and perfect for happy viewing


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> That was the very one i had planned to watch and didnt mention to you yesterday as you said you wanted a lighter evening. It is a series, i watched the first one last week, last night's and will watch again next week.
> 
> Sickening but essential if you have teens in the house as i do. I need to do a lot of child protection training with my work so unfortunately nothing is new to me.
> 
> For those without kids or grown up kids only, this is one to miss, though.


Oh most definitely. It is so scary how blatant these sick men are. It honestly must be terrifying for parents to know that they probably can't control all access to the internet & there are sickos like this who seem to be spend their whole time looking for vulnerable children.


----------



## Siskin

Cleo38 said:


> Unfortunately rather than a lighter programme I ended up watching Undercover Police : Hunting Paedophiles ..... I really, really wish I hadn't as it was sickening


I watched it last week and switched over in the end I was so overwhelmed by the horribleness of it. It was when the policeman trying to root out paedophiles online and speaking about what he had seen and then just couldn't go on because he was so upset by it, that I just couldn't watch anymore


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> Ps @Cleo38 - have you tried the pop programme yet? It is ever so interesting and perfect for happy viewing


I think I might try that tonight as a bit of light entertainment rather than murder & paedophilia


----------



## tabelmabel

Cleo38 said:


> Oh most definitely. It is so scary how blatant these sick men are. It honestly must be terrifying for parents to know that they probably can't control all access to the internet & there are sickos like this who seem to be spend their whole time looking for vulnerable children.


It is really scary. My eldest daughter is 27 and didnt even have a smart phone as a teen. But my youngest daughter is 13 and it is a whole different ball game now. You hope you have given them the tools to know how to navigate the internet but it really is like sending them out into the unknown in their own bedrooms, not knowing who they are going to meet.

Needless to say the first thing i said to my daughter this morning "have you heard of mylol?" "No" "well, stay off it; it's full of old men pretending to be teenagers"

Rolled eyes and the look of 'how stupid do you think i am, mum?!'


----------



## Dave S

I saw that program last night and the other one last week.

It is a sad fact that we give children access to the internet via phones and computers and do not monitor what they are getting up to. However there is no excusing the people shown in the program for trying to exploit children, no matter how hard they cry or what their formative years were like.
I can't be sure of a suitable punishment though, a few years in prison and added to the sex offenders register does not seem adequate by any means and I do not advocate any inhuman punishments that were outlawed many years ago.


----------



## tabelmabel

@Cleo38 dont forget forensics real csi is tonight at 9. Bbc2


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> @Cleo38 dont forget forensics real csi is tonight at 9. Bbc2


 Again, thanks for the reminder! Am so busy with the work & the dogs that I always forget things atm.


----------



## Cully

Years ago I loved the series Whose Line Is It Anyway. Josie Lawrence was in it and Clive Anderson was host.
I was looking forward to watching the latest American version and am really disappointed. Loud, brash and very different from the original. 
Bring back Richard Osman's House of Games to the time slot please.


----------



## Jason25

Mortal Engines. Weird but pretty decent lol. Pork chops in the oven, time to find a good horror for later :Watching


----------



## Jason25

Jason25 said:


> Mortal Engines. Weird but pretty decent lol. Pork chops in the oven, time to find a good horror for later :Watching


I'm watching Super 8 now. Maybe a scary film later :Hilarious


----------



## Siskin

Just binge watched series 3 of Unforgotten which I missed most of the first time round. What a cracker, recommended.
Series 4 starting on Monday.


----------



## Jason25

I’m watching “rim of the world” on Netflix. So funny :Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel

Just watched ep 1 of just a sin. Really good. I had seen it mentioned on here and then my friend said it was good too.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Just binge watched series 3 of Unforgotten which I missed most of the first time round. What a cracker, recommended.
> *Series 4 starting on Monday.*


I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Cleo38

Watched Behind Her Eyes on Netflix over the weekend ..... what a load of sh*t!!!


----------



## tabelmabel

That finding alice was great until the last episode. So many lose ends. It was the worst ending, just left you hanging.

Did anyone else watch that? It needs another series to tie it all up.


----------



## Siskin

Was Sunday the last one? I watched the new series that started on BBC 1 and thought I would catch up with finding Alice


----------



## tabelmabel

Siskin said:


> Was Sunday the last one? I watched the new series that started on BBC 1 and thought I would catch up with finding Alice


Yes Sunday was the final Finding Alice. It was good. But just not as a final episode. So many unanswered questions.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Watched Behind Her Eyes on Netflix over the weekend ..... what a load of sh*t!!!


I started it but couldn't get into it.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> I started it but couldn't get into it.


Same here.. Thought it was pants!

Update on Resident Alien.. Still enjoying it dark humour and enjoyed a joke involving the words rigor Morris very much last episode!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Same here.. Thought it was pants!
> 
> Update on Resident Alien.. Still enjoying it dark humour and enjoyed a joke involving the words rigor Morris very much last episode!


A massive pair of pants couldn't get into it at all.

Unforgotten is back on which is good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. I bowed to peer pressure and watched Bridgerton. 

That's eight hours of my life I won't get back then. Meh.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> A massive pair of pants couldn't get into it at all.
> 
> Unforgotten is back on which is good.


I watched the first episode tonight. I love this series, Nicola Walker is such an amazing actor


----------



## PawsOnMe

Watched White House Farm on netflix. Also started watching homeland, on episode 3, seems good so far.


----------



## tabelmabel

New series of Grayson's Art Club starts tonight! Im not even arty but i did enjoy the first series of that. Friday nights used to be rubbish on tv but lots on tonight. Gogglebox new series, last leg and something about 80s pop music starts tonight too.


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> New series of Grayson's Art Club starts tonight! Im not even arty but i did enjoy the first series of that. Friday nights used to be rubbish on tv but lots on tonight. Gogglebox new series, last leg and something about 80s pop music starts tonight too.


I love Grayson's Art Club. Ended up bawling at the woman who was talking about the joke alphabet she made in memory of her dad. My mum died last year so the loss of a parent really gets to me atm. But on a happier note, so many talented people & I love looking at the works submitted


----------



## Psygon

Cleo38 said:


> I watched the first episode tonight. I love this series, Nicola Walker is such an amazing actor


I'm watching The Split with Nicola Walker.

I want to wait until there are a couple of episodes of Unforgotten on so I can watch them together. Its so good I find it too hard to have to wait a week to watch an episode heh


----------



## tabelmabel

Sorry to hear you lost your Mum recently, @Cleo38. I bet there were a few teary eyes when that joke alphabet was shown though - i saw Grayson wipe a tear away.

Our Marcella night tonight - think we are up to ep 5 or something and we really love that now.

Also watching It's a Sin on Friday nights, just the second ep watched tonight. Excellent. So glad we are catching that up.

Have recorded Gogglebox and TOTP 80s for another time.


----------



## Summercat

We like to watch Gogglebox but haven't seen it for awhile.

I went through (binge watched) the first few series of Unforgotten a few months ago, really liked it.

We finished up with Lupin the other night. Was pretty good. Finished Emily in Paris about a month or so ago and we liked that. Would watch a series two of both shows if/when they come out.


----------



## tabelmabel

Summercat said:


> We like to watch Gogglebox but haven't seen it for awhile.


We caught the first episode up tonight and it is well worth catching - absolutely hilarious right through!

Now up to ep 3 of It's a Sin and it's getting very emotional.

And *BIG NEWS!!!!! * 21st march Line of Duty new series! Yay!


----------



## Kaily

I absolutely loved It's a Sin. Took me through a roller coaster of emotions and I couldn't stop thinking about it for days later.


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> We caught the first episode up tonight and it is well worth catching - absolutely hilarious right through!
> 
> Now up to ep 3 of It's a Sin and it's getting very emotional.
> 
> And *BIG NEWS!!!!! * 21st march Line of Duty new series! Yay!


I think I must be the only person who didn;t really like It's A Sin ... it was ok but just not enough depth of the characters. Maybe it's because I watched a Swedish mini series about the start of the AIDS epidemic which I loved & was so much better.

Bloody can't wait for Line of Duty to come back. I've re-watched all previous series again so I can remember exactly what's going on. All have been fantastic & I love Adrian Dunbar in it


----------



## tabelmabel

I don't think OH is overly keen on 'it's a sin'

I was reading about it and 8 eps were made originally but they couldnt get it comissioned so maybe they did have to prune back on the character development a bit. Hasnt stopped me bonding with the characters though - especially Colin. What a wee sweetie he is! (We saw ep 3 last night)


Line of Duty is absolutely the best thing on TV. Cant wait! We have a few series on dvd as we were late finding it.


Also have all the old Prime Suspects on dvd with Helen Mirren. That is another classic.



And - different genre but almost as good - peaky blinders is another one we found late. Started watching on catch up too late. It disappeared from catch up. Bought the dvds. It came back to catch up.

And we still havent caught up!


There is just too much good on every single night. Even got csi forensics recorded this week as that clashed with something else.


----------



## Calvine

PawsOnMe said:


> Watched White House Farm on netflix


Thought that was really good . . . quite a few people still think he's innocent, apparently.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If you've got Sky, give Rob and Romesh a watch. We watched the ballet one last night. Light hearted, yes, I've never seen either of them as comedians but they've a good rapport and it's fun.

@tabelmabel episode three of "its a sin" turned me into a blubbering wreck  I loved it, I really liked the characters - there wasn't one that I felt was unnecessary and nobody annoyed me. Husband really enjoyed it too (he watched it after me).


----------



## Siskin

tabelmabel said:


> I don't think OH is overly keen on 'it's a sin'
> 
> I was reading about it and 8 eps were made originally but they couldnt get it comissioned so maybe they did have to prune back on the character development a bit. Hasnt stopped me bonding with the characters though - especially Colin. What a wee sweetie he is! (We saw ep 3 last night)
> 
> Line of Duty is absolutely the best thing on TV. Cant wait! We have a few series on dvd as we were late finding it.
> 
> Also have all the old Prime Suspects on dvd with Helen Mirren. That is another classic.
> 
> And - different genre but almost as good - peaky blinders is another one we found late. Started watching on catch up too late. It disappeared from catch up. Bought the dvds. It came back to catch up.
> 
> And we still havent caught up!
> 
> There is just too much good on every single night. Even got csi forensics recorded this week as that clashed with something else.


I adored Colin, such a lovely character. It's a Sin really got to me, still think about it now.
Line of Duty is due very soon, enjoying the new series of Unforgotten and enjoyed The Bay too. Some good things on at the moment


----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> I adored Colin, such a lovely character. It's a Sin really got to me, still think about it now.
> Line of Duty is due very soon, enjoying the new series of Unforgotten and enjoyed The Bay too. Some good things on at the moment


I love unforgotten I'm gutted I have to wait a week for the new episode.

I watched the film Bohemian Rhapsody on prime. Really enjoyed it all about Freddy Mercury.


----------



## tabelmabel

Siskin said:


> Line of Duty is due very soon,


21st march! Woo hoo!


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> I watched the film Bohemian Rhapsody on prime. Really enjoyed it all about Freddy Mercury.


Brilliant film - i saw that at the cinema back in the days of the normal world. The Elton John one is just as good and worth checking out if you can


----------



## Beth78

tabelmabel said:


> 21st march! Woo hoo!


Oooooh that's exiting, might have to do a recap


----------



## Siskin

Boxer123 said:


> I love unforgotten I'm gutted I have to wait a week for the new episode.
> 
> I watched the film Bohemian Rhapsody on prime. Really enjoyed it all about Freddy Mercury.


Oooooh, I would like to see that, I wonder if Netflix will have it one day


----------



## Bonbonsmum

Netflix..

Lupin..queens gambit..me you her..dead to me..xx


----------



## Siskin

There’s a new series of McDonald and Dodds starting tonight on ITV.


----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> There's a new series of McDonald and Dodds starting tonight on ITV.


I enjoyed the first series.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> There's a new series of McDonald and Dodds starting tonight on ITV.


I've set it up to record..

Any one watching Bloodlands on BBC 1


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> I've set it up to record..
> 
> Any one watching Bloodlands on BBC 1


Yes, it's a little slow and rather convoluted, but enjoyable


----------



## tabelmabel

Happy Paws2 said:


> Any one watching Bloodlands on BBC 1


Is that james nesbitt? Havent started that one yet if that is it but we plan to


----------



## SusieRainbow

I'm watching Call the Midwife. Had to laugh when Violet turned her bra-wearing mannequin round so Fred wouldn't see the bosoms! 
How times have changed.


----------



## tabelmabel

Just finished 'it's a sin' Harrowing! And i've gone right off Keeley Hawes. That was just pure mean.


----------



## Happy Paws2

tabelmabel said:


> Is that james nesbitt? Havent started that one yet if that is it but we plan to


As Siskin, said it's a bit slow..... but every time we say I'm not watching it again something happens and draws you back in, can't wait for next week now.


----------



## PawsOnMe

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm watching Call the Midwife. Had to laugh when Violet turned her bra-wearing mannequin round so Fred wouldn't see the bosoms!
> How times have changed.


Love call the midwife! Just seen that they've finished filming the newest series, looking forward to that


----------



## SusieRainbow

PawsOnMe said:


> Love call the midwife! Just seen that they've finished filming the newest series, looking forward to that


Me too, can't wait !
Did you know Sister Julienne owns Reena's GrandDaughter?


----------



## PawsOnMe

SusieRainbow said:


> Me too, can't wait !
> Did you know Sister Julienne owns Reena's GrandDaughter?


No I didnt, that's cool! Reena's claim to fame


----------



## Calvine

Siskin said:


> Just binge watched series 3 of Unforgotten which I missed most of the first time round. What a cracker, recommended.
> Series 4 starting on Monday.


Thanks for recommending this ; I kept seeing it on the list every time I was looking thro' Netflix and thought it didn't look the sort of thing I'd like, but it really is great. Sometimes the blurb they give doesn't really tell you too much or sell it too well, and you think, ''Maybe later'', but I watched it for three hours solid at the weekend. Really well written..


----------



## PawsOnMe

Started watching The Bay today, enjoying it so far. 3 episodes in, looks like we're gonna end up binge watching it.


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> As Siskin, said it's a bit slow..... but every time we say I'm not watching it again something happens and draws you back in, can't wait for next week now.


Did you enjoy it? I started watching it the other night but gave up. I was really tired though & just couldn't get in to it so might give it another go if it's worth it


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> Did you enjoy it? I started watching it the other night but gave up. I was really tired though & just couldn't get in to it so might give it another go if it's worth it


We were like that with both episodes so far, just before the end we said are we going watch it next week and than something happens and we can't wait for next week.


----------



## Siskin

The problem with Bloodlands is that the characters aren't so well formed such as series like Line of Duty or Unforgotten and the plot becomes confusing because the characters are less easy to identify and remember who they are and how they fit in. The programme seems to be relying more on having a jaw dropping finale at the end of each episode.
It's ok, but not riveting. Apparently it's a debut novel that it's based on.
I read a report in the Telegraph this morning which gave a step by step of what happened in yesterday's episode and what was going on which helped enormously.

Here's the link for episode 2 for anyone who needs a bit of explanation 
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/tv/2021...-2-recap-huge-twist-do-actually-know-goliath/


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> We were like that with both episodes so far, just before the end we said are we going watch it next week and than something happens and we can't wait for next week.


I might give it another go then. He was very good in The Missing so thought this would be worth watching


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm watching The White Queen at the moment. Love historical novels and especially Phillipa Gregory.


----------



## tabelmabel

@LinznMilly @Dave S @JoanneF (think you said you'd give this a go)

We have a date: Tuesday, 9th March 9.15p.m Channel 4

*THE CIRCLE!!!!!!!!!!!*


It is a celebrity one this time for Stand Up to Cancer. Kaye Adams, Pete Wickes. Denise Van Outen. Nadia Sawalha.

Be there or be square!!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Dave S

tabelmabel said:


> @LinznMilly @Dave S
> 
> Be there or be square!!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious[/SIZE]




I will be square thanks.


----------



## JoanneF

Remind me what its about?


----------



## tabelmabel

Dave S said:


> I will be square thanks.


You crack me up, every time

@JoanneF imagine big brother but the housemates dont get to meet each other. They communicate through screen only. So they cant see each other. They can lie, they can be whoever they want to be. They can be themselves, play the game honestly. Or create a persona for themselves.

Ultimately, it is a psychological game of scheming and manipulation. Right up my street


----------



## Dave S

tabelmabel said:


> Ultimately, it is a psychological game of scheming and manipulation. Right up my street


A bit like East Enders then.


----------



## tabelmabel

Dave S said:


> A bit like East Enders then.


I've never watched Eastenders but of the very few snippets i have seen, it seems to be shouting, arguing and fisticuffs.

Nothing like the Circle. Imagine a spider wrapping up and dispatching a fly. That is the circle. It's a verbal chess game. Watching, waiting, striking and conquering opponants through clever language use.

Nothing like Eastenders.


----------



## Dave S

Oh Ok then, never watched East Enders either.

Glad to see the new series of Line of Duty starts soon, like that. Also saw MacDonald and Dodds the other night which was quite entertaining. Thought Rob Brydon was good.


----------



## tabelmabel

Dave S said:


> Glad to see the new series of Line of Duty starts soon, like that.


I'm with you there


----------



## kimthecat

Holy Mother of God . Line of duty is back . Also another series of The Good Fight , a follow on from the Good Wife series.


----------



## Dave S

Surprised to see the final episode of Marcella was late last night, it got a bit weird trying to overdo her mental state lately but I have recorded the last one so hopefully should be a good ending and maybe leave a teaser in case there is a follow up series.


----------



## tabelmabel

Dave S said:


> New Surprised to see the final episode of Marcella was late last night, it got a bit weird trying to overdo her mental state lately


Dont tell me, dont tell me! We are watching but bit behind! No spoilers please!


----------



## Dave S

I don't do spoilers so no worries.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Dave S said:


> I don't do spoilers so no worries.


Just to say they tied up some loose ends and disposed of some characters. Very strange. I'd be interested to hear what you thought when you have watched the end.


----------



## Arny

Dave S said:


> Surprised to see the final episode of Marcella was late last night, it got a bit weird trying to overdo her mental state lately but I have recorded the last one so hopefully should be a good ending and maybe leave a teaser in case there is a follow up series.


I haven't watched the last episode but if there's another series I don't think we'll be watching, its gotten to odd.


----------



## Dave S

DanWalkersmum said:


> Just to say they tied up some loose ends and disposed of some characters. Very strange. I'd be interested to hear what you thought when you have watched the end.


Was a bit strange but left the door open for a new series.
Bit confused at the very end though.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Started watching Superstore and I'm liking it, something lighthearted to watch whilst I'm burning. 

Think I might watch Schitt's Creek next, anyone seen that?


----------



## Siskin

Anyone else watched Terror on BBC2 this evening? It’s based on the RN attempt to find the northwest passage in the Arctic, but it has rather a supernatural creepy feel to it as no one knows what actually happened to the ships and the men. Directed by Ridley Scott
Not sure I want to continue with it as I don’t like creepy dramas


----------



## kimthecat

PawsOnMe said:


> Started watching Superstore and I'm liking it, something lighthearted to watch whilst I'm burning.
> 
> Think I might watch Schitt's Creek next, anyone seen that?


Watched both. Both very funny.


----------



## PawsOnMe

kimthecat said:


> Watched both. Both very funny.


Oh good, I'll give it a watch


----------



## Cleo38

Siskin said:


> Anyone else watched Terror on BBC2 this evening? It's based on the RN attempt to find the northwest passage in the Arctic, but it has rather a supernatural creepy feel to it as no one knows what actually happened to the ships and the men. Directed by Ridley Scott
> Not sure I want to continue with it as I don't like creepy dramas


Am going to start watching this tonight .... I love creepy dramas!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Anyone else watched Terror on BBC2 this evening? It's based on the RN attempt to find the northwest passage in the Arctic, but it has rather a supernatural creepy feel to it as no one knows what actually happened to the ships and the men. Directed by Ridley Scott
> Not sure I want to continue with it as* I don't like creepy dramas*


Just found it on i-player, so I'll give it go and see how it goes.


----------



## Siskin

Will be interested to see what you both think


----------



## tabelmabel

Finished ep 7 marcella. One to go.

And started ep one of The Serpent last night. Think we will enjoy that!


----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> Anyone else watched Terror on BBC2 this evening? It's based on the RN attempt to find the northwest passage in the Arctic, but it has rather a supernatural creepy feel to it as no one knows what actually happened to the ships and the men. Directed by Ridley Scott
> Not sure I want to continue with it as I don't like creepy dramas


Sounds good I like creepy !


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Finished ep 7 marcella. One to go.
> 
> And started ep one of The Serpent last night. Think we will enjoy that!


The Serpent I watched shocked as it's a true story.


----------



## Happy Paws2

tabelmabel said:


> And started ep one of The Serpent last night. Think we will enjoy that!


We gave up on that after 4 weeks.


----------



## tabelmabel

Wow we are LOVING The Serpent!!!!! Have watched 3 episodes already. I love the style of filming where it jumps back and forth to explain the events leading up to everything - so cleverly done.

I cant imagine us giving up after ep 4 or any episode. This is the best thing we have watched in years. Soooo gripping!


----------



## Magyarmum

Watched the first episode of The Singapore Grip which I thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> Wow we are LOVING The Serpent!!!!! Have watched 3 episodes already. I love the style of filming where it jumps back and forth to explain the events leading up to everything - so cleverly done.
> 
> I cant imagine us giving up after ep 4 or any episode. This is the best thing we have watched in years. Soooo gripping!


I love it, one of the best things the BBC has done for years. Very disturbing tho


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> I love it, one of the best things the BBC has done for years. Very disturbing tho


HIs wig kept making us laugh it mad it hard to take it seriously but we did get bored with it.


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> HIs wig kept making us laugh it mad it hard to take it seriously but we did get bored with it.


Oh yes, but that was what he was like in real life apparently. I listened to a podcast about him & they were discussing how vain he was & that he was more concerned that people might think he was losing his hair but not that he was a serial killer! Bizarre


----------



## tabelmabel

Happy Paws2 said:


> but we did get bored with it.


Bored???!!!! How so? Im am totally gripped, in a way im glad we are only up to episode 3 because i want it to go on for hours and hours, it is that good.

Im not a bit bored. I was on the edge of my beanbag when dominique was waiting at the airport for his delayed plane to paris.

And when they intercepted nadine picking up the mail. OMG. That isnt my definition of boring.

Havent got to episode 4 yet though . . . .


----------



## Happy Paws2

tabelmabel said:


> Bored???!!!! How so? Im am totally gripped, in a way im glad we are only up to episode 3 because i want it to go on for hours and hours, it is that good.
> 
> Im not a bit bored. I was on the edge of my beanbag when dominique was waiting at the airport for his delayed plane to paris.
> 
> And when they intercepted nadine picking up the mail. OMG. That isnt my definition of boring.
> 
> Havent got to episode 4 yet though . . . .


I thought it was like watching paint dry.


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Bored???!!!! How so? Im am totally gripped, in a way im glad we are only up to episode 3 because i want it to go on for hours and hours, it is that good.
> 
> Im not a bit bored. I was on the edge of my beanbag when dominique was waiting at the airport for his delayed plane to paris.
> 
> And when they intercepted nadine picking up the mail. OMG. That isnt my definition of boring.
> 
> Havent got to episode 4 yet though . . . .


I was the same as you completely gripped !


----------



## tabelmabel

Happy Paws2 said:


> I thought it was like watching paint dry.


Crikey! I'd love to see how paint dries in your house!


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> Crikey! I'd love to see how paint dries in your house!


This is the podcast I listened to about him (there are 3 episodes). I really enjoyed them (as well as the other episodes on the site) ... BBC Sounds - Bad People, Bad People x The Serpent Part 1: The hippie trail


----------



## Happy Paws2

Anyone watch Bloodlands on Sunday, his is really a nasty piece of work.


----------



## tabelmabel

Thanks, @Cleo38 - i will give that a listen once we finish the serpent as i dont know the story so am enjoying it unfolding.

@Happy Paws2 i was put off Bloodlands by folk on here saying it was slow and confusing. Then a friend told me it is not at all confusing and it is brilliant so i do intend to try it.

Mind you if the serpent is equivalent to paint drying IYO and you think the guy in bloodlands is a nasty piece of work, im concerned what is mere 'nasty' to you might invoke deep terror in me!

Dont forget, everyone - The Circle tonight!!!!


----------



## Siskin

tabelmabel said:


> Thanks, @Cleo38 - i will give that a listen once we finish the serpent as i dont know the story so am enjoying it unfolding.
> 
> @Happy Paws2 i was put off Bloodlands by folk on here saying it was slow and confusing. Then a friend told me it is not at all confusing and it is brilliant so i do intend to try it.
> 
> Mind you if the serpent is equivalent to paint drying IYO and you think the guy in bloodlands is a nasty piece of work, im concerned what is mere 'nasty' to you might invoke deep terror in me!
> 
> Dont forget, everyone - The Circle tonight!!!!


It's the Unforgotten night, Circles here

Been madly catching up on rewatching the entire series of Line of Duty which is what I watched last night instead of H&M, much better viewing and I didn't shout at the telly once. I've got until the 21st to get through series 4 and 5


----------



## tabelmabel

Siskin said:


> It's the Unforgotten night, Circles here


Did you mean 'no circles here' as you are watching Unforgotten?!

Honestly, the Circle is absolutely compulsive viewing. So good! I cant wait!


----------



## Siskin

tabelmabel said:


> Did you mean 'no circles here' as you are watching Unforgotten?!
> 
> Honestly, the Circle is absolutely compulsive viewing. So good! I cant wait!


Missed out the no, oops.
I had a look at it ages ago but it all seemed a bit daft to me


----------



## tabelmabel

Siskin said:


> I had a look at it ages ago but it all seemed a bit daft to me


You need to stick with it long enough to understand the game. It is genius!


----------



## kimthecat

has anyone mentioned that LIne of Duty is back soon. ? yay!


----------



## tabelmabel

Yes @kimthecat - us telly watchers are up to speed and ready for LOD 21st march!


----------



## Cleo38

Siskin said:


> It's the Unforgotten night, Circles here
> 
> Been madly catching up on rewatching the entire series of Line of Duty which is what I watched last night instead of H&M, much better viewing and I didn't shout at the telly once. I've got until the 21st to get through series 4 and 5


Can't wait for tonight's episode. And you've reminded me that I need to re-watch the last series of Line f Duty again just to recap .... am really looking forward to the new series


----------



## tabelmabel

Did you watch @LinznMilly?


----------



## kimthecat

tabelmabel said:


> Yes @kimthecat - us telly watchers are up to speed and ready for LOD 21st march!


Whoo Not long to go!


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> Did you watch @LinznMilly?


I've recorded it.  Will watch in the morning.


----------



## Cleo38




----------



## Boxer123

Argh why do we have to wait another week for Unforgotten ! I’m so gripped.


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> Did you watch @LinznMilly?


Watched them. I'm enjoying it so far. I'd watched about fifteen minutes of the pilot episode before recording the rest, and I think I just about got the boring details out of the way. I really thought Denise was going to be blocked last night.

Some great detective work going on, isn't there?


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Argh why do we have to wait another week for Unforgotten ! I'm so gripped.


I know ... I watched last night on catch-up as I was too tired on Tuesday. I can't wait for next week


----------



## tabelmabel

Ooh yes there is, @LinznMilly !! I loved when duncan chose kaye and nadia to visit and they were hiding behind the settee!!

Surprised they didnt know denise voices over love island as Kaye still works on her politics shows on radio scotland so she should be on the ball researching a basic detail like that!

And they are tricked by kim woodburn too - they should be onto her as mind she had that bust up with colleen nolan on the loose women show so im really surprised they dont know her better.

All exciting stuff though!


----------



## westie~ma

Me and dd are watching The Circle. 
We are hooked, loved Duncan going to see GC lol


----------



## tabelmabel

My daughter watched tonight for the first time. She is 13 but i decided it didnt contain anything too x rated and then they go and put charlotte crosby in there and that pie talk would have been ok had charlotte not highlighted the meaning of the euphamism!!

She loved it though. Sooooo good! And, after this celeb one is over, straight into normal circle!! Woo hoo!


----------



## Siskin

If anyone’s watching Kate Humbles coastal Britain at the moment, she is walking from Dunwich Heath to Covehithe. It’s an area of cast I know very well as we’ve been going there for over 20 years and Dunwich Heath is where we have our static van.
Wish I was there now


----------



## tabelmabel

The circle is soooooo exciting. My daughter and i are loving it!

The serpent we saw ep 4 last night and that was super tense and exciting too.

And finished marcella which was just plain weird


----------



## lorilu

I'm back into my annual Call The Midwife viewing. Just finishing up season 3. Hoping to be able to pre-order season 10 soon though no one is answering my pleas to let me know when!


----------



## PawsOnMe

In watching The circle too. First time watching it and I'm weirdly addicted! The guys pretending to be Rachel Riley keep cracking me up, looking forward to seeing which room the latest blocked celeb is going to be visiting!


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh that's great @PawsOnMe ! Yes, was so annoying how it cut off at the door knock and it wasnt even on last night!!!

We will find out tonight!

After this celeb version finishes, the normal version starts next week with non celebs and that will be good too im sure.

I just love the circle, the voiceover person has such a dry sense of humour too. The whole programme is genius. Yes, rachel seems to be fooling everyone. Denise is convinced it's rachel.

And charlotte is doing a great job as peter.


----------



## tabelmabel

Aaaaagh!!!!! The tension in The Circle is just tooooo much. Why does it always have to end on a knife edge?!


----------



## PawsOnMe

tabelmabel said:


> Aaaaagh!!!!! The tension in The Circle is just tooooo much. Why does it always have to end on a knife edge?!


That cliffhanger was brutal! I actually shouted at the telly  cant wait for the next one now!


----------



## tabelmabel

PawsOnMe said:


> I actually shouted at the telly


Same!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Anyone see Bloodlands last night, I didn't expected it to end like that. :Jawdrop


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone see Bloodlands last night, I didn't expected it to end like that. :Jawdrop


Just watched it on catch up. Looks like there will be another series


----------



## Siskin

OH was ordering stuff off Amazon and pressed the wrong button and ended up buying Prime, it’s very easy to do this by mistake (makes me cross with Amazon). Anyway after wading through countless pages I found how to cancel it, but have been given a week for free. 
So far have watched Bohemian Rhapsody (brilliant, I cried at the end) and Military Wives. Sadly Yesterday which I’m really keen to watch, it’s the on there for free fo some reason, I would have to pay £4.99 to watch that. Why do they do that? It’s not brand new or anything.
There’s a few more I will watch and do a bit of look back at the first series of Greys Anatomy and Downton Abbey


----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> OH was ordering stuff off Amazon and pressed the wrong button and ended up buying Prime, it's very easy to do this by mistake (makes me cross with Amazon). Anyway after wading through countless pages I found how to cancel it, but have been given a week for free.
> So far have watched Bohemian Rhapsody (brilliant, I cried at the end) and Military Wives. Sadly Yesterday which I'm really keen to watch, it's the on there for free fo some reason, I would have to pay £4.99 to watch that. Why do they do that? It's not brand new or anything.
> There's a few more I will watch and do a bit of look back at the first series of Greys Anatomy and Downton Abbey


They give you some stuff free on prime others you have to rent or buy. Bohemian Rhapsody was great wasn't it. It might be worth keeping often films end up on prime no charge after a while.


----------



## Siskin

Boxer123 said:


> They give you some stuff free on prime others you have to rent or buy. Bohemian Rhapsody was great wasn't it. It might be worth keeping often films end up on prime no charge after a while.


I might consider it next wintertime, we don't have good enough internet at the static van where I intend to spend as much time as possible this year.
We have friends in Suffolk who have the Yesterday dvd who want us to come round and see it at their mini cinema room which comes complete with bar. Would be worth waiting for I reckon.


----------



## Arny

Siskin said:


> OH was ordering stuff off Amazon and pressed the wrong button and ended up buying Prime, it's very easy to do this by mistake (makes me cross with Amazon). Anyway after wading through countless pages I found how to cancel it, but have been given a week for free.


If any of your family have prime, or want it, they can share it with you (legally not like with netflix where you just use their password) so you could share the cost.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=GWZ7QXD2X8WL8YE8


----------



## Arny

I'm not an amazon sales person :Hilarious
Just we did the same as weren't prepared to pay when they really increased the cost.


----------



## Siskin

Arny said:


> If any of your family have prime, or want it, they can share it with you (legally not like with netflix where you just use their password) so you could share the cost.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=GWZ7QXD2X8WL8YE8


It's not the cost so much, it's mainly due to our travelling habits (that sounds weird doesn't it). We are not often home during the spring, summer, autumn as we are either at our static or in the motorhome both of which tend not to have good broadband signals for watching films (nor smart tv's), it just wouldn't get used for months on end. We have Netflix which we download films onto a laptop and watch later, just don't want to pay for something else at the moment. If circumstances change (we might have to sell the motorhome unless my mobility improves) and that might make us rethink.


----------



## cat001

I'm making my way back through some older series: Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Angel and Classic Doctor Who (at series 6 of Buffy, series 4 of Angel and season 6 of classic Who). I've also been binging through 'The New Statesman' while I decorate my bedroom.


----------



## Happy Paws2

The new series of Line of Duty starts tonight really looking forward to it, hope it's as good as the last ones.:Happy


----------



## margy

I was sorting out some old DVD'S and came across Giant a film starring Rock Hudson and Elizabeth Taylor. Also James Dean. I was struck by how similar James Dean looks to Brad Pitt. Good film.


----------



## Kate876

I've recently started watching Call Me Kat. It's a new TV series with Mayim Bialik. Being a big fan of The Big Bang Theory, I couldn't help watching it  Honestly speaking, I was busy working on one project, so I watched the first three episodes with breaks. What I can say now is that this is a light and funny show, but I missed some details. I'm going to re-start watching it.


----------



## tabelmabel

I'm still watching The Circle :Hilarious:Hilarious

It is still really exciting


----------



## Dave S

Happy Paws2 said:


> The new series of Line of Duty starts tonight really looking forward to it, hope it's as good as the last ones.:Happy


I think I read that there are more episodes in this one.

Looking forward to it as well.


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> The new series of Line of Duty starts tonight really looking forward to it, hope it's as good as the last ones.:Happy


I re-watched the last series over the past few days so I can make sure I remembered what was going on. Really looking forward to tonight


----------



## rona

Roman Kemp; Our silent emergency.

It's about why so many young men are committing suicide. Not very in depth but quite interesting all the same.
A must watch for anyone with teenage boys


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> Roman Kemp; Our silent emergency.
> 
> It's about why so many young men are committing suicide. Not very in depth but quite interesting all the same.
> A must watch for anyone with teenage boys


Just finished watching it very sad.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> I think I read that there are more episodes in this one.
> 
> Looking forward to it as well.


Yes tonight is the first of seven.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Happy Paws2 said:


> The new series of Line of Duty starts tonight really looking forward to it, hope it's as good as the last ones.:Happy


Well I watched it, I think we are in for another good series.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Been gripped by ‘Unforgotton’.

The end of tonight’s was a bit of a shocker. Can’t wait for last episode next Monday.


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> Well I watched it, I think we are in for another good series.


Definitely! Although I had to Google what a CHIS was as I had no idea what they were talking about 



Linda Weasel said:


> Been gripped by 'Unforgotton'.
> 
> The end of tonight's was a bit of a shocker. Can't wait for last episode next Monday.


I'm watching that tonight, such a great series although it seems to have gone by so quickly


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> Definitely! Although I had to Google what a* CHIS* was as I had no idea what they were talking about


I just caught them telling as what it meant as the credits went up, Covert human intelligence services, like you I had know idea.


----------



## tabelmabel

Ha ha we googled CHIS too

Annoyingly, on our big tv, the subtitles wouldnt activate and i do always like subtitles on so i miss nothing.

So next week, i think i will be on the small tv with my subtitles and OH will be in the tv room by himself.

It is a real bone of contention in our house - OH does not like the titles on as he finds them distracting. But when i ask him what has been said, he has never heard it clearly either! Im a very auditory person, he is visual. I want to hear every single word. 

Im not deaf, but i do struggle with any mumbling!


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> Ha ha we googled CHIS too
> 
> Annoyingly, on our big tv, the subtitles wouldnt activate and i do always like subtitles on so i miss nothing.
> 
> So next week, i think i will be on the small tv with my subtitles and OH will be in the tv room by himself.
> 
> It is a real bone of contention in our house - OH does not like the titles on as he finds them distracting. But when i ask him what has been said, he has never heard it clearly either! Im a very auditory person, he is visual. I want to hear every single word.
> 
> Im not deaf, but i do struggle with any mumbling!


Subtitles usually don't bother me as I watch alot of foreign films/TV programmes so am used to them but I hate them if I'm watching English films & then find them distracting.


----------



## tabelmabel

I like them on at all times unless im watching the news or political stuff like question time/peston where people speak clearly.

Any danger of mumbling - dramas, documentaries - titles on


----------



## Cleo38

For all Line of Duty fans (@tabelmabel & @Happy Paws2) this link gives an explanation for the acronyms used ... I might print it off & refer to it next Sunday! 

What do Line of Duty's abbreviations and acronyms mean? OCG, UCO and more - Radio Times


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> For all Line of Duty fans (@tabelmabel & @Happy Paws2) this link gives an explanation for the acronyms used ... I might print it off & refer to it next Sunday!
> 
> What do Line of Duty's abbreviations and acronyms mean? OCG, UCO and more - Radio Times


Thanks I've saved it on my tool bar for now.


----------



## Magyarmum

tabelmabel said:


> I like them on at all times unless im watching the news or political stuff like question time/peston where people speak clearly.
> 
> Any danger of mumbling - dramas, documentaries - titles on


I find the English subtitles for French films to be very annoying because being a French speaker I don't always agree with the translation


----------



## tabelmabel

Ah - it's mainly English docs and dramas i use them for - so many mumbly people about!

Sometimes the spellings can be amusing. I can hear pretty well; im just more comfortable with that extra support. If they are not running in tandem with the speech, that is annoying and they have to go off then but generally they keep up to speed really well.

That must be annoying when you cant remove the English subtitles from your French films @Magyarmum  I can imagine that being super distracting!


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> Ah - it's mainly English docs and dramas i use them for - so many mumbly people about!
> 
> Sometimes the spellings can be amusing. I can hear pretty well; im just more comfortable with that extra support. If they are not running in tandem with the speech, that is annoying and they have to go off then but generally they keep up to speed really well.
> 
> That must be annoying when you cant remove the English subtitles from your French films @Magyarmum  I can imagine that being super distracting!


I was listening to something on the radio the other day & they were encouraging parents to have subtitles on when their children were watching TV as it helped improve their reading skills.


----------



## Magyarmum

tabelmabel said:


> Ah - it's mainly English docs and dramas i use them for - so many mumbly people about!
> 
> Sometimes the spellings can be amusing. I can hear pretty well; im just more comfortable with that extra support. If they are not running in tandem with the speech, that is annoying and they have to go off then but generally they keep up to speed really well.
> 
> That must be annoying when you cant remove the English subtitles from your French films @Magyarmum  I can imagine that being super distracting!


Living in Hungary many of the films either have Hungarian subtitles of are dubbed in Hungarian. I have to check every evening what's showing and what language it's in ..... could be Croatian, Slovak or even Korean or Zulu. In fact any language you can think of.


----------



## lullabydream

Cleo38 said:


> I was listening to something on the radio the other day & they were encouraging parents to have subtitles on when their children were watching TV as it helped improve their reading skills.


I did that!


----------



## tabelmabel

Cleo38 said:


> I was listening to something on the radio the other day & they were encouraging parents to have subtitles on when their children were watching TV as it helped improve their reading skills.


Jeremy vine - i was listening too!

My middle son who is autistic taught himself to read purely by winding short sections of video tape back and forth (was many years ago!!) And matching subtitles to speech.

By the time he was ready to start school, he was a fluent reader. But totally hyperlexic! No comprehension there at all of what he was reading. He started primary one with language comprehension at 2yr 8mnth but a reading fluency above his chronological age.

He fooled a few teachers into thinking he understood much more than he actually did 

Was interesting that it can assist TD kids too though - never had the subs on for my others - im sure this mumbling on tv wasnt going on back then


----------



## Calvine

Siskin said:


> Anyone else watched Terror on BBC2 this evening? It's based on the RN attempt to find the northwest passage in the Arctic, but it has rather a supernatural creepy feel to it as no one knows what actually happened to the ships and the men. Directed by Ridley Scott
> Not sure I want to continue with it as I don't like creepy dramas


It certainly gets very grisly as it progresses.


----------



## Siskin

Calvine said:


> It certainly gets very grisly as it progresses.


I thought it might so decided not to continue with it


----------



## niamh123

Line of Duty and Unforgotten are a big hit in our house
We are also watching Hinterland on Netflix a great Welsh detective series,we watched it first when it first came on the TV a few years ago but we are still enjoying it on Netflix


----------



## Arny

Cleo38 said:


> I was listening to something on the radio the other day & they were encouraging parents to have subtitles on when their children were watching TV as it helped improve their reading skills.


I'm dyslexic and when I was younger we went to see crouching tiger hidden dragon at the cinema (not my choice of film!), subtitled.
I couldn't read fast enough, still can't. My mum had to read out the whole thing to me :Hilarious
Thankfully there was barely anyone else in the theatre.


----------



## Cleo38

Arny said:


> I'm dyslexic and when I was younger we went to see crouching tiger hidden dragon at the cinema (not my choice of film!), subtitled.
> I couldn't read fast enough, still can't. My mum had to read out the whole thing to me :Hilarious
> Thankfully there was barely anyone else in the theatre.


This sounds terrible but I'd never considered how people with dyslexia manage with films/TV programmes with subtitles. Is there anything you can do to make it easier? I know someone at work finds it easier to read certain fonts although changing fonts isn't an option for subtitles I suppose.


----------



## margy

Watched a documentary on Peter Green, so sad and a waste of a talent thanks to drugs.
Husband introduced me to him, I was more into soul, Diana Ross and 70's music. But on hearing Peter Green and Fleetwood mac I'm a convert.


----------



## Arny

Cleo38 said:


> This sounds terrible but I'd never considered how people with dyslexia manage with films/TV programmes with subtitles. Is there anything you can do to make it easier? I know someone at work finds it easier to read certain fonts although changing fonts isn't an option for subtitles I suppose.


I pretty much just avoided watching these things.
It wasn't really till The Bridge came along that I actively watched something with subtitles. I am much quicker at reading now but occasionally miss the last few words.
I don't have the ability to skim read so it can be quite difficult.


----------



## Cleo38

Arny said:


> I pretty much just avoided watching these things.
> It wasn't really till The Bridge came along that I actively watched something with subtitles. I am much quicker at reading now but occasionally miss the last few words.
> I don't have the ability to skim read so it can be quite difficult.


I loved The Bridge, one of my favourite dramas. It really must be difficult to get involved in complex plots & try to read the subtitles though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We just watched the Detective thing on BBC2. I honestly have no idea how defence lawyers do it. What drives you to want to defend people like that? 

Interesting watch, I’m trying not to be full of rage about the totally vile people on it. Hideous behaviour.


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm watching a 14 part documentary call Diaries from the Great War. I'm totally enthralled with it especially as my grandfather who was a regular soldier fought in it. And as a child we spent a holiday in France visiting all the battlefields and war cemeteries so it's a history I know quite well.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Anyone see Unforgotten the other night, who do you think did it.:Jawdrop


----------



## niamh123

I love unforgotten so sad this is the last series they will be making,I wouldn't like to speculate who did it as there is always a twist at the end


----------



## tabelmabel

Mrs Funkin said:


> New We just watched the Detective thing on BBC2.


 We saw that - think that is one @Cleo38 might like - it is a series on again next week.

Bit of forensic, bit of detective - was interesting.


----------



## Happy Paws2

niamh123 said:


> I love unforgotten *so sad this is the last series *they will be making,I wouldn't like to speculate who did it as there is always a twist at the end


It is isn't it..... there aren't many good series around a the moment.


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> We saw that - think that is one @Cleo38 might like - it is a series on again next week.
> 
> Bit of forensic, bit of detective - was interesting.


Ooh, sounds interesting .... what's it called?


----------



## tabelmabel

@Cleo38 









Here it is - fighting the detectives.


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> @Cleo38
> View attachment 464815
> 
> 
> Here it is - fighting the detectives.


Thanks, will have a look on the iplayer


----------



## Charity

I loved Bloodlands and am enjoying Unforgotten. The one which affected me most was The Serpent, found it very disturbing, probably because it was based on true facts.


----------



## tabelmabel

The Serpent is the best thing i have seen on tv for years. It was disturbing that it was true but from an acting and setting point of view, it was in a class of its own. Just soooo gripping.

We are going to try Bloodlands next


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks, will have a look on the iplayer


We have series linked it as we enjoyed it.


----------



## Boxer123

Just watched Kate Garraway Finding Derek. Really sad.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We recorded that last night @Boxer123 not sure I can cope with it today though.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> We recorded that last night @Boxer123 not sure I can cope with it today though.


It's quite up lifting in parts an amazingly strong family. But yes emotional.


----------



## Charity

Boxer123 said:


> Just watched Kate Garraway Finding Derek. Really sad.


Saw it last night, its the most awful thing to be going through when you don't know when and how it will end. It was very sad.


----------



## Boxer123

Charity said:


> Saw it last night, its the most awful thing to be going through when you don't know when and how it will end. It was very sad.


I can't help but wonder if his recovery is slower because he can't be with his family it's been such a long time my heart goes out to them.


----------



## Charity

I couldn't believe someone could say to her that she ought to opt out of the marriage because it wasn't what she signed up for. What happened to for better or worse. Obviously that person's never loved anyone.


----------



## Siskin

I watched it yesterday, very moving. She’s such a positive person isn’t she, it’s amazing she is able to keep going. It will be better for him when he is able to go home


----------



## PawsOnMe

@tabelmabel I am LOVING the circle. Syed/Hashu is my favourite, he cracks me up, kinda shipping him and Manrika :Hilarious the narrator is hilarious, love her dry humour. Who's your favourite so far?


----------



## Siskin

I’ve started watching The Serpent as so many of you were recommending it. Whoa, he’s truly evil


----------



## tabelmabel

I love Syed too, @PawsOnMe. It's so cute he's sweet on Manrika - he will be pleased when he finds out her flirting with Felix is for nowt

Im not keen on Tally - much preferred orange Tally!

I like Andy too

I had to google that narrator as she is so funny - turns out she is a comedian! Makes sense


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh @Siskin - that just gets better and better - i am actually disappointed i have finished watching it as it was sooooo gripping.


----------



## PawsOnMe

tabelmabel said:


> I love Syed too, @PawsOnMe. It's so cute he's sweet on Manrika - he will be pleased when he finds out her flirting with Felix is for nowt
> 
> Im not keen on Tally - much preferred orange Tally!
> 
> I like Andy too
> 
> I had to google that narrator as she is so funny - turns out she is a comedian! Makes sense


Vithun is another I like, alongside Andy (I liked Billy too, with his jigsaws everywhere, wanted to see him finish at least one!).

I can't wait til Manrika finds out Felix is a girl! Syed will definitely be pleased! Love him interrogating Felix on his intentions with Manrika :Hilarious

I had to google the narrator, I actually thought she was someone else as I recognised the voice but I haven't seen the actual comedian before, not sure who she reminds me of!

Anyone watching Taskmaster?


----------



## Cleo38

@tabelmabel I watched the first episode of The Detectives:Fighting Organized Crime & it was very interesting. But .... I just don't understand why a violent, well built thug was allowed to be in custody threatening to assault the officers there & not handcuffed. If he had of kicked off they would have been seriously hurt so surely for their safety he should have been restrained.


----------



## tabelmabel

Cleo38 said:


> I just don't understand why a violent, well built thug was allowed to be in custody threatening to assault the officers there & not handcuffed.


I said the exact same thing to OH!! Very odd.


----------



## tabelmabel

PawsOnMe said:


> I can't wait til Manrika finds out Felix is a girl! Syed will definitely be pleased! Love him interrogating Felix on his intentions with Manrika :Hilarious


What was Manrika like last night?! Wow!!! I do prefer her to Tally though. Even with her game playing, she is more likeable.

Are you watching @LinznMilly ?


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> What was Manrika like last night?! Wow!!! I do prefer her to Tally though. Even with her game playing, she is more likeable.
> 
> Are you watching @LinznMilly ?


Yes, I'm watching. 

Both Manrika and Tally are annoying me with their constant yelling. I love Vithun and Andy and would love Vithun to win.



PawsOnMe said:


> Vithun is another I like, alongside Andy (I liked Billy too, with his jigsaws everywhere, wanted to see him finish at least one!).
> 
> I can't wait til Manrika finds out Felix is a girl! Syed will definitely be pleased! Love him interrogating Felix on his intentions with Manrika :Hilarious


This pretty much sums it up for me.

If Vithun doesn't win, it would be nice if one of the genuine players did. If another catfish wins, I can't see me wanting to watch it anymore.

The narrator is hilarious though.


----------



## tabelmabel

LinznMilly said:


> If another catfish wins


Oh yes! I remember you werent chuffed last year

Id actually like Syed to win - he's lovely! Id like Tally to go out from this blocking but i dont think she will.

Syed or andy to win for me.


----------



## PawsOnMe

tabelmabel said:


> What was Manrika like last night?! Wow!!! I do prefer her to Tally though. Even with her game playing, she is more likeable.
> 
> Are you watching @LinznMilly ?


Manrika surprised me last night, she's acting more two faced and fake than any of the catfish. Can't believe she voted Tally 6th, she messed up there.

I love that people dont even care if Syed is a catfish because they like him anyway.


----------



## tabelmabel

PawsOnMe said:


> Manrika surprised me last night, she's acting more two faced and fake than any of the catfish. Can't believe she voted Tally 6th, she messed up there.


Yes. She really is playing a game. But i do love the game playing aspect of it and it adds excitement.

That picture of Tally last night by dorothy omg, i was cracked up!! So funny!!

I dont like dorothy at all. Tally is very, very blokey. A true geezer girl. I cant take to her at all.


----------



## tabelmabel

Aaaaaaaargh @PawsOnMe @LinznMilly how are they making us wait til _Monday_!!!!!

How will we manage the tension:Arghh


----------



## PawsOnMe

tabelmabel said:


> Aaaaaaaargh @PawsOnMe @LinznMilly how are they making us wait til _Monday_!!!!!
> 
> How will we manage the tension:Arghh


Monday!? :Bawling I forgot it was friday! I hate the cliffhanger endings! I cant cope. My mum said earlier that she was surprised at how addicting this is! Was last years series this tense? Hopefully it's on 4od and I'll be able to watch it after this series ends.


----------



## tabelmabel

PawsOnMe said:


> Was last years series this tense?


Yes! Last series was absolutely great!


----------



## tabelmabel

Watched ep 1 Bloodlands last night and enjoyed it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Last series Keeping Faith tonight!
Loved Bloodlands, Line of Duty, Unforgotten and The Serpent.
Really hope Derek Draper recovers.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Mum2Heidi said:


> Last series Keeping Faith tonight!
> Loved Bloodlands, Line of Duty, Unforgotten and The Serpent.
> Really hope Derek Draper recovers.


I absolutely loved'Keeping Faith'. Forgot it was on tonight so thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Linda Weasel said:


> I absolutely loved'Keeping Faith'. Forgot it was on tonight so thanks for the reminder.


I heard it announced in the week. Didn't think it used to be on Saturdays.


----------



## Cleo38

Has anyone watched several/all episodes of The Terror on BBC? I started last night as it sounded like something I would really like but I got bored halfway through the first episode. If it's worth it then I'll give it another go.

Instead I started watching a Finnish drama called The Man in Room 301 which am really enjoying, very gripping from the start


----------



## tabelmabel

Cleo38 said:


> New Has anyone watched several/all episodes of The Terror on BBC? I started last night as it sounded like something I would really like but I got bored halfway through the first episode. If it's worth it then I'll give it another go.


Not me but im sure this was mentioned as being good earlier in this thread

We are loving Bloodlands. Always behind the rest of the nation!

Also - blast from the past - we are watching The Royale family on dvd with our daughter. We have seen them all before but not for years.But our daughter's first watch.

You know the comedy with caroline aherne, ricky tomlinson and co?

Omg my daughter cant breathe for laughing when nana starts up!

That is sooooo our sense of humour. In fact, that could be our family. Which is what makes it so funny!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Linda Weasel said:


> I absolutely loved'Keeping Faith'. Forgot it was on tonight so thanks for the reminder.


Recorded last nights episode to watch later in the week it's not my favourite programme, I find her a bit of a wet lettuce.

Looking forward to Line of Duty tonight and Unforgotten tomorrow.


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> Not me but im sure this was mentioned as being good earlier in this thread
> 
> We are loving Bloodlands. Always behind the rest of the nation!
> 
> Also - blast from the past - we are watching The Royale family on dvd with our daughter. We have seen them all before but not for years.But our daughter's first watch.
> 
> You know the comedy with caroline aherne, ricky tomlinson and co?
> 
> Omg my daughter cant breathe for laughing when nana starts up!
> 
> That is sooooo our sense of humour. In fact, that could be our family. Which is what makes it so funny!


I loved The Royale Family I recently re-watched them all again when on my treadmill, I nearly fell off several time from laughing so much. There were so many hilarious parts in that & the characters were so true to life


----------



## Siskin

OH and I watched Keeping Faith last night and hadn’t the foggiest what was going on for most of the episode


----------



## Linda Weasel

Siskin said:


> OH and I watched Keeping Faith last night and hadn't the foggiest what was going on for most of the episode


Don't feel bad. I've seen the past 2 series and didn't have much idea either; and some of the sub-plots were from the previous series.
I'll keep watching because I'm sure it'll get more clear as it goes on (maybe?).


----------



## Arny

Watched the film Love and Mercy about Brian Wilson of the beach boys.
It sort of linked to something we watched a while ago "I Care A lot" as both looked at court appointed medical guardians, bit scary what these people can do.


----------



## kimthecat

Watching LIne of Duty tonight . At 10 pm on BBC 4 there is also Between the Lines ( from the 90s ) with Neil Pearson. It was very good though I cant quite remember what happened in it .


----------



## kimthecat

Found this handy !


----------



## PawsOnMe

Cleo38 said:


> Has anyone watched several/all episodes of The Terror on BBC? I started last night as it sounded like something I would really like but I got bored halfway through the first episode. If it's worth it then I'll give it another go.
> 
> Instead I started watching a Finnish drama called The Man in Room 301 which am really enjoying, very gripping from the start


I watched 5 episodes of the Terror last year and just couldn't get into it, the premise sounds really good as I love survival suspense movies/tv but I found it a bit boring.


----------



## tabelmabel

Dont forget The Circle tonight @PawsOnMe - wish you had been on the zoom chat the other night. I tried to get some circle chat going but no takers. Was a circle dead zone!


----------



## PawsOnMe

tabelmabel said:


> Dont forget The Circle tonight @PawsOnMe - wish you had been on the zoom chat the other night. I tried to get some circle chat going but no takers. Was a circle dead zone!


Haha! Circle chat would have ended up dominating the conversation  I'm well looking forward to it, it's been a long weekend without it!


----------



## hamsterlover123

Ok might seem a little weird but hamster TV and pup star. Yorkie addicted? Yes, I am.


----------



## kimthecat

This is the first series of Unforgotten I have watched . It was gripping but the ending  .


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> This is the first series of Unforgotten I have watched . It was gripping but the ending  .


I know, I had leaky eyes.I knew it was the last one, but I thought she would recover and go off into the sunset with her man


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> I know,* I had leaky eyes.*I knew it was the last one, but I thought she would recover and go off into the sunset with her man


Me to... I thought there might have been a happy ending.


----------



## Maurey

I started watching Gilmore Girls for the first time recently, and, even though I barely remember 2000, getting weirdly nostalgic for the part of my childhood I spent growing up in LA :>


----------



## margy

Does anyone watch Bob Ross painting? He seems such a nice man. He makes me smile when he paints a happy little tree and tells viewers this is your world and you can put in what you like.


----------



## Maurey

margy said:


> Does anyone watch Bob Ross painting? He seems such a nice man. He makes me smile when he paints a happy little tree and tells viewers this is your world and you can put in what you like.


I watch him whenever I have trouble sleeping! He was also on TV a lot when I was growing up (mostly reruns, I think?) so it's both very soothing and very nostalgic.


----------



## tabelmabel

That detective thing is on tonight @Cleo38 bbc2 at 9


----------



## margy

Maurey said:


> I watch him whenever I have trouble sleeping! He was also on TV a lot when I was growing up (mostly reruns, I think?) so it's both very soothing and very nostalgic.


Yes they are repeats as he died in 1995 but I do so enjoy him.


----------



## Cleo38

tabelmabel said:


> That detective thing is on tonight @Cleo38 bbc2 at 9


Thanks for the reminder. I was talking to my sister about that programme yesterday


----------



## simplysardonic

margy said:


> Does anyone watch Bob Ross painting? He seems such a nice man. He makes me smile when he paints a happy little tree and tells viewers this is your world and you can put in what you like.


As a young child I found his show really soothing, I can remember being transfixed by how his paintings came together.


----------



## tabelmabel

Omg @PawsOnMe @LinznMilly - i am starting to feel soooo sorry for Manrika! She is going to have her heart well and truly broken.

And Vithun too struggling there tonight. What an electrifying episode that was!


----------



## PawsOnMe

tabelmabel said:


> Omg @PawsOnMe @LinznMilly - i am starting to feel soooo sorry for Manrika! She is going to have her heart well and truly broken.
> 
> And Vithun too struggling there tonight. What an electrifying episode that was!


Felt so sorry for Vithun in that chat with Manrika and Andy. I don't really get how Manrika can be so invested in Felix when she knows this is a game with catfishes in and just caught out a man playing a woman, I think 'felix' is feeling a bit guilty with it all, I wonder whether he is going to back off a bit. That chat with James and Manrika was so blummin awkward!


----------



## tabelmabel

I think she is going to have to back off. The only hopeful thing for Manrika is that Syed is keen on her isnt he and, when all is revealed at the end, she and Syed might hit it off.

Manrika was getting on great with syed but ruled him out on romantic grounds due to his age i think. Maybe he will be her shoulder to cry on and they will hit it off in real life.

Then again, that Manrika's a smart game player and might not be as emotionally invested in felix as she makes out. Mind how she went off him right away when she thought he had made the anonymous comment about their relationship.

She seems to switch it on and off as the game play suits.


If there were public voting, vithun would win!


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> Omg @PawsOnMe @LinznMilly - i am starting to feel soooo sorry for Manrika! She is going to have her heart well and truly broken.
> 
> And Vithun too struggling there tonight. What an electrifying episode that was!


I really for Vithun I want to give him a massive hug. But Manrika is a bigger snake than she accused Gemma of being.


----------



## Cleo38

Siskin said:


> I know, I had leaky eyes.I knew it was the last one, but I thought she would recover and go off into the sunset with her man


OMG, I was in bits watching the end. I also wanted her to have a happy ending. The bit where he dad was listening to her last voicemail was just so sad


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> OMG, I was in bits watching the end. I also wanted her to have a happy ending. The bit where he dad was listening to her last voicemail was just so sad


I'm so sad it was awful. I've read there will be a season 5 but don't see how?


----------



## Siskin

Boxer123 said:


> I'm so sad it was awful. I've read there will be a season 5 but don't see how?


Just found this
https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/a35977650/itv-unforgotten-future-shock-season-4-finale/


----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> Just found this
> https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/a35977650/itv-unforgotten-future-shock-season-4-finale/


Oh I just don't know I really like this actress it's big shoes for someone to step into.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Just found this
> https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/a35977650/itv-unforgotten-future-shock-season-4-finale/





Boxer123 said:


> Oh I just don't know I really like this actress it's big shoes for someone to step into.


If they are going to make another series I hope they promote DI Sunny Knan and give him a new partner


----------



## tabelmabel

LinznMilly said:


> But Manrika is a bigger snake than she accused Gemma of being.


She is - but characters like her is what make the show so good! She's a great tactical player and playing a good game. As is Felix.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Oh I just don't know I really like this actress it's big shoes for someone to step into.


That's how I feel, she is so good in this & I love her & Sunny together


----------



## Nonnie

Would be nice if they cast another woman over 40. Films and TV shows are generally youth obsessed and women over 35 are constantly written off.


----------



## Linda Weasel

kimthecat said:


> This is the first series of Unforgotten I have watched . It was gripping but the ending  .


I saw the last two, not happy at the end (no spoilers).
I thought she was going to be the next Jane Tennyson.


----------



## kimthecat

Maurey said:


> I started watching Gilmore Girls for the first time recently, and, even though I barely remember 2000, getting weirdly nostalgic for the part of my childhood I spent growing up in LA :>


Seen that twice and some episodes a third time ! i think they showed them more recently than 2000 over here.


----------



## Maurey

kimthecat said:


> Seen that twice and some episodes a third time ! i think they showed them more recently than 2000 over here.


I meant because it was set in 2000, for season 1 -- never seen the show till now. It ran from 2000 till 2007 or something, if memory serves, so makes me nostalgic for back then, seeing all the fashion and outdated tech. Not to mention the references!

Would make sense it aired later in the UK than in the US, though. IIRC there used to be a lot of laws holding up US shows showing up in the UK.


----------



## kimthecat

@Maurey Oh I see. 
I also loved Everwood with the handsome Treat Williams and Emily Vancamp.


----------



## Beth78

I've just started watching The Passion of the Christ.


----------



## tabelmabel

Finished bloodlands last night and that ending was ridiculous! Has Tom (nesbitt) got off scot free? How did no one see him throw that phone in the water? The police were on scene when he threw it and it made quite a splash.


How did pat keenan know that gun was hidden under that slab?

And how did he just happen to be there when tori turned up?


----------



## Happy Paws2

tabelmabel said:


> Finished bloodlands last night and that ending was ridiculous! *Has Tom (nesbitt) got off scot free? *How did no one see him throw that phone in the water? The police were on scene when he threw it and it made quite a splash.
> 
> How did pat keenan know that gun was hidden under that slab?
> 
> And how did he just happen to be there when tori turned up?


left open for the next series.


----------



## tabelmabel

Well we did enjoy it and it is plays out well into the next series, it will be worth catching.

Meanwhile in The Circle, things are rivetingly exciting! Do you think Manrika will successfully dispatch Andy @PawsOnMe @LinznMilly ?! She is exactly the kind of person i imagine you dont like, linz but my goodness she is one smart girl with her manupulative scheming.

So interesting too that she has opened up to syed about her mum and now he is on her side.

I really think she could win it. Especially if she gets andy out. Dozza wont win, nor will pippa.

Felix is strong too. I think syed will let it go to manrika. I hope the story about her mum is true. She is a tough kind of girl but i do like her.

Tally was very blokey but manrika is definitely operating like a girl; she is playing such a clever game and her communication skills are top notch. She deserves to win i think.

I prefer syed as a person as he is so funny but i am loving seeing manrika put her game plan into such effective operation!


----------



## Guest

I've just started watching New Amsterdam (it's new to my Netflix) and loving it so much!


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> Well we did enjoy it and it is plays out well into the next series, it will be worth catching.
> 
> Meanwhile in The Circle, things are rivetingly exciting! Do you think Manrika will successfully dispatch Andy @PawsOnMe @LinznMilly ?! She is exactly the kind of person i imagine you dont like, linz but my goodness she is one smart girl with her manupulative scheming.
> 
> So interesting too that she has opened up to syed about her mum and now he is on her side.
> 
> I really think she could win it. Especially if she gets andy out. Dozza wont win, nor will pippa.
> 
> Felix is strong too. I think syed will let it go to manrika. I hope the story about her mum is true. She is a tough kind of girl but i do like her.
> 
> Tally was very blokey but manrika is definitely operating like a girl; she is playing such a clever game and her communication skills are top notch. She deserves to win i think.
> 
> I prefer syed as a person as he is so funny but i am loving seeing manrika put her game plan into such effective operation!


I'm right on the edge of cancelling series link, frankly. If Andy goes, I probably will. As far as I'm concerned, he deserves to win. The only thing I'm looking forward to now, is when Manrika finds out who Felix really is.


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm looking forward to The Trial of Christine Keeler a six part series which starts next week on Epic Drama. I remember the scandal with Profumo, Lord Astor et al, very well from back in the 60's.


----------



## lullabydream

McKenzie said:


> I've just started watching New Amsterdam (it's new to my Netflix) and loving it so much!


OH watches that and loves it too!


----------



## tabelmabel

LinznMilly said:


> I'm right on the edge of cancelling series link, frankly. If Andy goes, I probably will. As far as I'm concerned, he deserves to win. The only thing I'm looking forward to now, is when Manrika finds out who Felix really is.


Ha ha! I thought you might be thinking like that - i remember we thought very differently last series too!

Andy is lovely. But it's a game. And that is why i like manrika. She is clever - it is people like her that make it so gripping for me. Last night's was really exciting. I thought dot might put manrika out.

Im glad he didnt. I will definitely be watching to the very end. I love it!!!



Magyarmum said:


> I'm looking forward to The Trial of Christine Keeler a six part series which starts next week on Epic Drama. I remember the scandal with Profumo, Lord Astor et al, very well from back in the 60's.


That was shown on tv in the UK a couple of years back and it is absolutely excellent.


----------



## tabelmabel

Going to watch louis theroux tonight. He is always worth watching

The Guardian: TV tonight: Joe Exotic gets the full Louis Theroux treatment.
https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-...-exotic-gets-the-full-louis-theroux-treatment


----------



## PawsOnMe

tabelmabel said:


> Well we did enjoy it and it is plays out well into the next series, it will be worth catching.
> 
> Meanwhile in The Circle, things are rivetingly exciting! Do you think Manrika will successfully dispatch Andy @PawsOnMe @LinznMilly ?! She is exactly the kind of person i imagine you dont like, linz but my goodness she is one smart girl with her manupulative scheming.
> 
> So interesting too that she has opened up to syed about her mum and now he is on her side.
> 
> I really think she could win it. Especially if she gets andy out. Dozza wont win, nor will pippa.
> 
> Felix is strong too. I think syed will let it go to manrika. I hope the story about her mum is true. She is a tough kind of girl but i do like her.
> 
> Tally was very blokey but manrika is definitely operating like a girl; she is playing such a clever game and her communication skills are top notch. She deserves to win i think.
> 
> I prefer syed as a person as he is so funny but i am loving seeing manrika put her game plan into such effective operation!


Finally got caught up on Circle, I'm actually not liking Manrika at all, I know it's a game and she is playing to win but I cant believe how quickly she turned on Andy! The moment with her and Syed was quite touching, I really like him. Syed, Andy or Felix for me to win.

Curious on how the newcomers are gonna tackle this new account together! A priest! I'd think that would be a tricky one to pull off.


----------



## Arny

tabelmabel said:


> Going to watch louis theroux tonight. He is always worth watching
> 
> The Guardian: TV tonight: Joe Exotic gets the full Louis Theroux treatment.
> https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-...-exotic-gets-the-full-louis-theroux-treatment


Me too. Great way to end the bank holiday (not that bank holidays are any different than any other day for me).


----------



## Calvine

PawsOnMe said:


> I watched 5 episodes of the Terror last year and just couldn't get into it, the premise sounds really good as I love survival suspense movies/tv but I found it a bit boring.


I found it repetitive, never got to the end of it.


----------



## tabelmabel

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm actually not liking Manrika at all, I know it's a game and she is playing to win but I cant believe how quickly she turned on Andy!


Ha ha yes she totally manupulative but what a great player - bet she has got a great business head on her shoulders. Absolutely ruthless! She has planned a clear route through and i think she is fascinating to watch.

That is why im glad the circle has no public voting. She'd have been out and she is such an great player.

I wont mind if she wins. But id prefer syed to win. I like andy too but he looks to have a great career and is already successful. Id rather the money goes to someone who really needs it.

Im not sure of syed's real life job - we dont know that do we?


----------



## lullabydream

tabelmabel said:


> That was shown on tv in the UK a couple of years back and it is absolutely excellent.


I thought this was terrible, what could have been good came across wooden in my opinion. I don't know maybe just me, but I thought the acting was terrible so had to stop watching!

Oh and Louis Theroux back to the Tiger King. Loved his original documentary, even though it was quite disturbing.


----------



## margy

Watching Cheers this morning I was struck by how the lyrics of the theme tune can apply to PF
Sometimes you want to go where Everybody knows you're name
And they're always glad you came 
You want to be where you can see
Our troubles are all the same 
You want to be where everybody knows your name.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Anyone watching Intruder on Channel 5


----------



## Siskin

We have, not absolutely wow’ed by it, but it’s ok


----------



## Dave S

I have just found something more mundane, boring and irritating than "The Circle".
"This is my house"
4 women all bitching and Stacy Dooley trying to make it entertaining.


----------



## Boxer123

Has anyone watched Them on amazon prime I’m finding it terrifying.


----------



## margy

What's it about? I've seen an old film made in the year dot about giant ants. We laughed all the way through! I don't think it's the same film.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> What's it about? I've seen an old film made in the year dot about giant ants. We laughed all the way through! I don't think it's the same film.


No although that sounds terrifying, it's a series about a black family who move into a new house in the 1950s supernatural elements at force in the house but also up against horrendous racism. It's so tense I'm limiting myself to an episode a day.


----------



## margy

It sounds good but unfortunately I haven't got amazon prime. Would it be on Netflix?


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> It sounds good but unfortunately I haven't got amazon prime. Would it be on Netflix?


No it's a prime original I'm really enjoying it you can get a months free trial of amazon but cancelling is a PITA.


----------



## margy

I should have said the film about the ants was called Them


----------



## kimthecat

Line of Duty! A real thriller tonight. Im exhausted from watching it . Hastings finally says Mother of God. !


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Line of Duty! A real thriller tonight. Im exhausted from watching it . Hastings finally says Mother of God. !


It was an absolute cracker wasn't it, edge of the seat type episode


----------



## Nonnie

Currently addicted to this guys channel. I dont even play games.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Line of Duty! A real thriller tonight. Im exhausted from watching it . Hastings finally says Mother of God. !


Such a good one! Poor Ted tho


----------



## Siskin

Call the Midwife starts a new series on Sunday, BBC 1 8pm


----------



## margy

Just found The Brittas Empire on YouTube forgot how good it was.


----------



## Siskin

Oh my word, Line of Duty.............


----------



## Cleo38

Siskin said:


> Oh my word, Line of Duty.............


Blimey! Can't wait for next week


----------



## kimthecat

Line of duty.  My poor OH . I was gripping his hand so hard! Im exhausted now ! :Hilarious Its going to be a long week.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Line of duty.  My poor OH . I was gripping his hand so hard! Im exhausted now ! :Hilarious Its going to be a long week.


Shocked :Jawdrop it was so tense last night, I can't believe they are making us waited another 7 days to find out what happens.


----------



## kimthecat

Tonights LIne pf Duty . Really gripping but Im a bit ......:Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

Watch Gogglebox after and they were watching last week's LOD show. The were all shouting Shoot him! at the screen , the same as we did . I bet there were very few people who didn't !


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Tonights LIne pf Duty . Really gripping but Im a bit ......:Hilarious


OMG, another amazing episode!

Best Ted line: "Jesus, Mary, Joseph & the wee donkey!" ...... brilliant


----------



## PawsOnMe

Enjoying the new series of Call the Midwife. Both episodes have had me reaching for the tissues!


----------



## kimthecat

Just watched Countryfile with John Craven . He is 80 ! Really enjoyed the memories of his reporting .


Not long to go . Line of Duty!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Counting the minutes until 9pm ... finale of Line of Duty!


----------



## Siskin

Ok. who thinks there’s going to be another series of Line of Duty?


----------



## kimthecat

I dont know. It was a bit of a damp squib after all that excitement.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> I dont know. It was a bit of a damp squib after all that excitement.


I know. What's the betting Steve and a Kate have a thing next


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> I know. What's the betting Steve and a Kate have a thing next


That would make it interesting. I think he should get back to Steph though.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Ok. who thinks there's going to be another series of Line of Duty?


Just read that the BBC haven't commissioned another series yet.

But they can't leave like that can they.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just read that the BBC haven't commissioned another series yet.
> 
> But they can't leave like that can they.


From what I've read Joe Mecurio likes to have a break between series to think about it before committing himself


----------



## Cleo38

Has anyone watched the series Succession? It is fantastic! I wasn't sure of the first episode but my sister recommended it & I bloody love it. I am currently halfway through series 2 & really don't want to come to the end as series 3 won't be out till late this year


----------



## PawsOnMe

Been watching Resident Alien, Absolutely loved it. Alan Tudyk was brilliant in this role as an alien trying to fit in. Great if you're looking for a lighthearted comedy with a bit of mystery.


----------



## kimthecat

Been watching Innocent on ITV. Its on for two more nights. Really enjoying it and its keeping me guessing. I hope it bucks the trend of having a damp squib ending.


----------



## Linda Weasel

kimthecat said:


> Been watching Innocent on ITV. Its on for two more nights. Really enjoying it and its keeping me guessing. I hope it bucks the trend of having a damp squib ending.


Me too. Gripped with it so far.
I'll be so disappointed if it has a feeble ending.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just watched The Pact. Pretty good.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Just watched The Pact. Pretty good.


We watch the complete series last night on I-player really good, I would never have guessed the end.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Linda Weasel said:


> Me too. Gripped with it so far.
> I'll be so disappointed if it has a feeble ending.


Only watched the part 1 will have to 2 and 3 this afternoon ready for the last one tonight.


----------



## Cleo38

Lurcherlad said:


> Just watched The Pact. Pretty good.


I watched the first episode last night & quite enjoyed it.

Am also watching Innocent on ITV & am not sure about it. I like it in some ways but I just don't get her ex-husband & his new GF, they seem so mismatched. I think it's the last episode tonight so will be interesting to see what happens.

I think after watching Succession & loving it so much nothing else is going to be as good


----------



## Linda Weasel

Cleo38 said:


> I watched the first episode last night & quite enjoyed it.
> 
> Am also watching Innocent on ITV & am not sure about it. I like it in some ways but I just don't get her ex-husband & his new GF, they seem so mismatched. I think it's the last episode tonight so will be interesting to see what happens.
> 
> I think after watching Succession & loving it so much nothing else is going to be as good


I think new GF is a nasty piece of work.


----------



## simplysardonic

I couldn't sleep the other night so logged onto Netflix & first thing I see recommended is Jaws, so I watched that, had forgotten what a fun movie it was, especially the shark:Hilarious

Has anyone else noticed that before Quint gets eaten the shark has pretty clean teeth, but afterwards when Brody's fighting him off he looks in desperate need of a toothpick?

I'd never realised that the shark had bits of Quint stuck in his teeth! Yum!


----------



## Happy Paws2

The Pact, anyone have any ideas who did it, I think I know.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I've narrowed it down to 3


----------



## Linda Weasel

Just watched the conclusion of ‘Innocent’.

Well, didn’t see that coming...


----------



## Cleo38

simplysardonic said:


> I couldn't sleep the other night so logged onto Netflix & first thing I see recommended is Jaws, so I watched that, had forgotten what a fun movie it was, especially the shark:Hilarious
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that before Quint gets eaten the shark has pretty clean teeth, but afterwards when Brody's fighting him off he looks in desperate need of a toothpick?
> 
> I'd never realised that the shark had bits of Quint stuck in his teeth! Yum!


I need to watch that again, it was such a classic film & genuinely scary .... until you see the shark! 



Linda Weasel said:


> Just watched the conclusion of 'Innocent'.
> 
> Well, didn't see that coming...


I suspected it was that person (I won't say who!) but didn't know why. It was ok but not great


----------



## catz4m8z

Just binge watched the whole of Schitts Creek. I never bothered when it first came out coz I thought it wouldnt be much good....silly me!:Shy Im now a massive fan!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Linda Weasel said:


> Just watched the conclusion of 'Innocent'.
> 
> Well, didn't see that coming...


I had a feeling it could be him halfway though part three but not for that reason.


----------



## margy

simplysardonic said:


> I couldn't sleep the other night so logged onto Netflix & first thing I see recommended is Jaws, so I watched that, had forgotten what a fun movie it was, especially the shark:Hilarious
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that before Quint gets eaten the shark has pretty clean teeth, but afterwards when Brody's fighting him off he looks in desperate need of a toothpick?
> 
> I'd never realised that the shark had bits of Quint stuck in his teeth! Yum!


Watching it now, brilliant, I remember going to see it when I was going out with my husband in 1976, the queue at the cinema was around the block. It's the music when you know that the shark is around that I remember the most. That was the scariest part. Apart from the gory bits that is.


----------



## Cleo38

Did anyone start watching Before We Die on Ch4? I saw the Swedish series & really enjoyed it so thought I'd give the British one a go, especially as Leslie Sharp was in it. Bloody awful. I couldn't even watch all the first episode. The dialogue was dreadful maybe lots was lost in translation but even so .... very disappointing. Just wondered if it gets better & I should try again


----------



## Siskin

Cleo38 said:


> Did anyone start watching Before We Die on Ch4? I saw the Swedish series & really enjoyed it so thought I'd give the British one a go, especially as Leslie Sharp was in it. Bloody awful. I couldn't even watch all the first episode. The dialogue was dreadful maybe lots was lost in translation but even so .... very disappointing. Just wondered if it gets better & I should try again


I thought Leslie Sharp seemed very wooden at times and as you say the dialogue was pretty dire. It's not really grabbed me although OH was more enthused


----------



## Cleo38

Siskin said:


> I thought Leslie Sharp seemed very wooden at times and as you say the dialogue was pretty dire. It's not really grabbed me although OH was more enthused


Yes, it seemed so weird in places. Very stilted & it was irritating me. Such a shame as I really like her stuff usually. I watched The Pact on BBC which I quite enjoyed so wanted something new to watch but this definitely wasn't it!


----------



## cat001

Inside No. 9 is back on tv so I'm really happy I've got something to look forward to each week again!


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> The Pact, anyone have any ideas who did it, I think I know.
> .
> .I've narrowed it down to 3


You beat me to it . . . I sat up all night watching it and would highly recommend for people like me who have not slept since Covid vax and want something to pass the hours until dawn. I thought I knew who it was, but I was wrong. Great series, eh! Got to bed at five. Another that gives me something to do while wide awake at 05.00 is ''The Cry'' BBC iPlayer. Really good (Jenna Coleman).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. I watched the Friends Reunion last night...and rather enjoyed it (despite James Corden’s odd accent!). I felt sad at Matthew Perry though, there’s a man who has been through the addiction mill. Also felt a bit sad at Jennifer and Courtney with what looked to my untrained eye as many “fillers”. They did a couple of episode run throughs and Lisa was straight back into being Phoebe, it was fab. 

If you were a major Friends fan, as I was, it’s worth a watch IMO.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> ''The Cry'' BBC iPlayer. Really good (Jenna Coleman).


Thanks, I'll have to look that one up, we can watch it next week.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Anyone watch "Before I die" channel 4.

We saw the episode then they said you could watch the whole series on CH4 catch up
So we did.
It was case of watching one then having to watch the next one, we were up till three this morning.


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thanks, I'll have to look that one up, we can watch it next week.


If you liked The Pact, I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thanks, I'll have to look that one up, we can watch it next week.


It's a great series & Jenna Coleman was fantastic in it. I watched this ages ago & really enjoyed it


----------



## Linda Weasel

Watching Tina Turner. What a legend.
They don’t make them like that any more.


----------



## Happy Paws2

If you don't mind reading subtitles we are watching The Adulterer on freeview ch4, I don't normally like having to read subtitles but OH wanted to watch it and it's be addictive, you just have to watch the next to see what happens.


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> If you don't mind reading subtitles we are watching The Adulterer on freeview ch4, I don't normally like having to read subtitles but OH wanted to watch it and it's be addictive, you just have to watch the next to see what happens.


That's on my list. I really like alot of the 'Walter Presents' drams they have on there. The Acquitted was really good as well, such beautiful scenes of Norway as well


----------



## Calvine

This is one which came highly recommended and I found it absolutely brilliant. ''_My Octopus Teacher'' _is a documentary about a guy who finds a female octopus while diving and filming - visits her every day for a year and shows how she starts to accept him and welcome his visits - the bond they have is amazing. The underwater photography is magical. It's a bit slow at first when it's just the guy talking in a very slow voice, but after ten minutes it's really something. To see how clever she is at protecting herself from predators; really inspiring.

ETA: Netflix


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sound a good watch but I don't have Netflix


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm watching Harlots, The White Princess and Operation Buffalo and really enjoying all of them!


----------



## Maurey

Finally got around to the last two seasons of The Good Place. Honestly not sure if I want to see the finale. s4e12 is the perfect ending, given Netflix cancelled season 5.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I've been watching Criminal Minds, on series 5 now. 

Finished Schitts creek, got quite attached to the characters so was sad to finish it, need to find a new comedy series to watch now on netflix.


----------



## Siskin

I finally watched Yesterday which has arrived on Netflix (it’s also on bbc tonight ). Really good, lovely British film


----------



## simplysardonic

PawsOnMe said:


> I've been watching Criminal Minds, on series 5 now.
> 
> Finished Schitts creek, got quite attached to the characters so was sad to finish it, need to find a new comedy series to watch now on netflix.


My daughter loves Criminal Minds, I haven't watched it yet as we're watching Bones on Disney+.


----------



## Cleo38

Calvine said:


> This is one which came highly recommended and I found it absolutely brilliant. ''_My Octopus Teacher'' _is a documentary about a guy who finds a female octopus while diving and filming - visits her every day for a year and shows how she starts to accept him and welcome his visits - the bond they have is amazing. The underwater photography is magical. It's a bit slow at first when it's just the guy talking in a very slow voice, but after ten minutes it's really something. To see how clever she is at protecting herself from predators; really inspiring.


That sounds amazing, what channel is that on?


----------



## Calvine

Cleo38 said:


> That sounds amazing, what channel is that on?


Sorry, forgot that, Netflix. It really is incredible, I couldn't turn it off even at 2 am!!


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sound a good watch but I don't have Netflix


That's a shame . . . you would love it, sure you would. I forgot to say it was Netflix; will correct that.


----------



## Boxer123

simplysardonic said:


> My daughter loves Criminal Minds, I haven't watched it yet as we're watching Bones on Disney+.


I'm loving Bones.


----------



## PawsOnMe

simplysardonic said:


> My daughter loves Criminal Minds, I haven't watched it yet as we're watching Bones on Disney+.


I've had a look at Bones and think it's also on amazon prime so might be one for my mum and I to watch once we've finished Criminal minds.


----------



## Cleo38

Calvine said:


> Sorry, forgot that, Netflix. It really is incredible, I couldn't turn it off even at 2 am!!


Thanks, am needing something else to watch & that sounds so interesting


----------



## Boxer123

PawsOnMe said:


> I've had a look at Bones and think it's also on amazon prime so might be one for my mum and I to watch once we've finished Criminal minds.


I'm thoroughly enjoy it. Good humour mixed in.


----------



## simplysardonic

Boxer123 said:


> I'm thoroughly enjoy it. Good humour mixed in.


The episode where they sneak the body of one of their colleagues out of his wake as they couldn't get a court order to examine him had us in stitches.


----------



## Boxer123

simplysardonic said:


> The episode where they sneak the body of one of their colleagues out of his wake as they couldn't get a court order to examine him had us in stitches.


That one was brilliant I love Bones and her one liners. The dog episode made me cry though.


----------



## simplysardonic

Boxer123 said:


> That one was brilliant I love Bones and her one liners. The dog episode made me cry though.


The Malinois from the dog fighting episode? That got me, especially as she'd bought him a collar with his name on it only to find they'd euthed him


----------



## Boxer123

simplysardonic said:


> The Malinois from the dog fighting episode? That got me, especially as she'd bought him a collar with his name on it only to find they'd euthed him


Yeah that one with CM in I was in bits.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tour de France, obviously


----------



## simplysardonic

Boxer123 said:


> Yeah that one with CM in I was in bits.


LOL my daughter hissed & booed at the screen when he came on, I raised her right


----------



## Happy Paws2

We have just spent the last two afternoons watching *Marcella *series 3, well that's 8 hours of our life wasted a complete what a load of rubbish.


----------



## mrs phas

Mrs Funkin said:


> Tour de France, obviously


Me too, Cavendish win right one the line, was fantastic
Will he beat Merckx record?


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> We have just spent the last two afternoons watching *Marcella *series 3, well that's 8 hours of our life wasted a complete what a load of rubbish.


It's awful isn't it.


----------



## Siskin

I died today enjoy it either


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve been re watching the xfiles enjoying it.


----------



## lorilu

Modern Family. I'm in season 2 at the moment. I was skeptical when I started it, but it turns out I love this sitcom. More for the characters and their relationships than the jokes.


----------



## MollySmith

What am I watching? Well, my new telly. We’ve survived the self installation and it seems to work (not sure how).


----------



## Calvine

Just watched 'A Very English Scandal' with Hugh Grant - the amazing story of Jeremy Thorpe's fall from grace. I thought Hugh Grant was excellent (hardly seen him in anything before).


----------



## Magyarmum

Calvine said:


> Just watched 'A Very English Scandal' with Hugh Grant - the amazing story of Jeremy Thorpe's fall from grace. I thought Hugh Grant was excellent (hardly seen him in anything before).


I thoroughly enjoyed it too. I remember when it happened and all the scandal. Watched the Christine Keeler Trial a couple of months ago as well and that was also brilliant.


----------



## Beth78

I've just got onto season 2 of Peaky Blinders, really into it now.


----------



## MilleD

Missed this thread for a bit.

Has anyone watched any of "Time"?

Utterly engrossing and properly amazing acting. And uncomfortable as hell.

2 episodes in and think it's incredible.


----------



## MilleD

Beth78 said:


> I've just got onto season 2 of Peaky Blinders, really into it now.


My OH is in it as an extra in one of the later seasons


----------



## Cleo38

MilleD said:


> Missed this thread for a bit.
> 
> Has anyone watched any of "Time"?
> 
> Utterly engrossing and properly amazing acting. And uncomfortable as hell.
> 
> 2 episodes in and think it's incredible.


Yes, as I love Sean Bean & Stephen Graham. For once I didn't binge watch as it was so depressing that one episode a night was enough. Having said that i really enjoyed it fantastic acting from everyone & very unsettling.


----------



## MilleD

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, as I love Sean Bean & Stephen Graham. For once I didn't binge watch as it was so depressing that one episode a night was enough. Having said that i really enjoyed it fantastic acting from everyone & very unsettling.


It's proper quality TV. I can't say I'm "enjoying" it as it doesn't engender that sort of emotion.

But like you, I can only cope with one episode at a time.


----------



## Cleo38

MilleD said:


> It's proper quality TV. I can't say I'm "enjoying" it as it doesn't engender that sort of emotion.
> 
> But like you, I can only cope with one episode at a time.


The initial scenes I felt were quite disturbing as prison would be my worst nightmare. Mark (Sean Bean's character) was so out of place there, although obviously he did deserve to be there. Being amongst genuinely disturbed & violent men looks absolutely terrifying & he really showed this.


----------



## MilleD

Cleo38 said:


> The initial scenes I felt were quite disturbing as prison would be my worst nightmare. Mark (Sean Bean's character) was so out of place there, although obviously he did deserve to be there. Being amongst genuinely disturbed & violent men looks absolutely terrifying & he really showed this.


He did, it was like he was completely lost.

People say prisoners get a cushy number in prison, but this programme shows how they really don't.

And women's prisons are supposedly even worse!


----------



## Siskin

MilleD said:


> It's proper quality TV. I can't say I'm "enjoying" it as it doesn't engender that sort of emotion.
> 
> But like you, I can only cope with one episode at a time.


I'm another one episode at a time. Sometimes with series I forget exactly what's going on and need the bit at the bottom to remind me. This one I didn't and yet it was utterly compelling


----------



## MollySmith

MilleD said:


> Missed this thread for a bit.
> 
> Has anyone watched any of "Time"?
> 
> Utterly engrossing and properly amazing acting. And uncomfortable as hell.
> 
> 2 episodes in and think it's incredible.


Agree with all this, it is really uncomfortable and powerful. Jimmy McGovern could write out a shopping list and make it interesting.

Not very interesting fact - met Sean Bean briefly when a good friend was a historical weapons advisor on Sharpe. He's tall and a bit of a rouge in a nice way.


----------



## Cleo38

MollySmith said:


> Agree with all this, it is really uncomfortable and powerful. Jimmy McGovern could write out a shopping list and make it interesting.
> 
> Not very interesting fact - met Sean Bean briefly when a good friend was a historical weapons advisor on Sharpe. He's tall and a bit of a rouge in a nice way.


That is a very interesting fact @MollySmith as I bloody LOVE Sean Bean :Kiss


----------



## HappyMangle

I will rewatch my fave today - "Django unchained"


----------



## rona

MilleD said:


> Missed this thread for a bit.
> 
> Has anyone watched any of "Time"?
> 
> Utterly engrossing and properly amazing acting. And uncomfortable as hell.
> 
> 2 episodes in and think it's incredible.


Excellent. 
I normally would turn off with so much violence, I don't want to watch anything like that, but this wasn't violence for the sake of it, it was part of the whole tale and was brilliantly portrayed.

I'm watching something far more placid now. An Australian series call "A place to call home" about social change in the 1950's. 6 series, so going to take some time!


----------



## Happy Paws2

We got to the stage when we have started to watch foreign subtitled crime dramas, Darkness, Those who Kill and Blinded, Those who Kill on BBC iplayer are very good but very dark but at the same time once you get into them you have to watch the next episode.


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> We got to the stage when we have started to watch foreign subtitled crime dramas, Darkness, Those who Kill and Blinded, Those who Kill on BBC iplayer are very good but very dark but at the same time once you get into them you have to watch the next episode.


I loved Those Who Kill series, hope they do another at some point


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> I loved Those Who Kill series, hope they do another at some point


I hope so as well


----------



## Isolette

No TV and no Netflix; I keep well entertained and educated with youtube. Currently Sidestep Adventures; visiting old lost cemeteries in the wilds of Georgia. Fascinating family and social history . All more than enough for my few watching needs... Benefits Britain is an education. And all ths items re neighbours etc.


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> I hope so as well


Did you ever watch Follow The Money when it was on BBC (&iplayer)? It was a Danish series, the main woman from Those Who Kill was in it. It was all about crime & corruption, mainly within the banks & how it filtered down. It is my favourite drama (there are 3 series) & it was gripping


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> Did you ever watch Follow The Money when it was on BBC (&iplayer)? It was a Danish series, the main woman from Those Who Kill was in it. It was all about crime & corruption, mainly within the banks & how it filtered down. It is my favourite drama (there are 3 series) & it was gripping


No I'll have seen it and I've just looked on Iplayer and it's not there.


----------



## Magyarmum

I don't have Netflix or Iplayer. Over here we have HBO, Filmbox, Sony and Epic Drama.

I'm thoroughly enjoying watching Harlots which I think was on BBC2 

An interesting glimpse into London society in the 18th century, and the costumes are lovely.


----------



## Cleo38

I started watching Sex Life on Netflix …. OMG, what a load of sh*te! It was soooo bad that I didn't even get to the end of the second episode. Just everything about it was appalling. 
So tonight I watched something completely different Responsible Child on the BBC iplayer. A fantastic drama but it was so desperately sad, I know this was a from a couple of years ago & kept meaning to watch it. It was based on a true story & was very well done but not an easy watch


----------



## Happy Paws2

Anyone watching Lie with Me on Ch5 It's starting to get really good.


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone watching Lie with Me on Ch5 It's starting to get really good.


Thanks for posting about this …. I knew there was something I wanted to watch but couldn't remember what


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks for posting about this …. I knew there was something I wanted to watch but couldn't remember what


Watch it on catch up it's worth it.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone watching Lie with Me on Ch5 It's starting to get really good.


Ive recorded it. I watch the first episode last night and enjoyed it .

I watch Island medics on at lunch time about the hospital and doctors on the Shetland Isles. They show lots of Puffins and scenery .


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Ive recorded it. I watch the first episode last night and enjoyed it .
> 
> I watch Island medics on at lunch time about the hospital and doctors on the Shetland Isles. They show lots of Puffins and scenery .


I like that program too it's an amazing looking area, I bet it's nippy in the winter


----------



## kimthecat

Watched Baptiste on BBC 1 tonight. Its gripping and complex but grim .


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Watched Baptiste on BBC 1 tonight. Its gripping and complex but grim .


Watching that as well, gripping TV.


----------



## Isolette

Watching the new traffic cop series on youtube. Life in the UK has changed since I lived there.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Watched Baptiste on BBC 1 tonight. Its gripping and complex but grim .


It a well made program, sucks you in from the start.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Ive recorded it. I watch the first episode last night and enjoyed it .
> 
> I watch Island medics on at lunch time about the hospital and doctors on the Shetland Isles. They show lots of Puffins and scenery .


I need to have a look at this as I'll bet the scenery is amazing!

Missed Baptiste last night so will watch it on catch up tonight. I watched A Promising Young Woman last night which I really enjoyed as it seemed to cross several genres, dark comedy & drama. Very relevant subject & very depressing as it shows just how predatory some men can be & how certain rapes aren't taken seriously.


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> I watched A Promising Young Woman last night which I really enjoyed as it seemed to cross several genres, dark comedy & drama. Very relevant subject & very depressing as it shows just how predatory some men can be & how certain rapes aren't taken seriously.


Is that a series? I dont think I know it.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Is that a series? I dont think I know it.


No, a film. I think it was directed by the women who did Killing Eve which I loved. I watched it on Amazon last night. I really enjoyed it despite the subject matter. I think the subject of consent could have been explored better in some ways but this was a drama so needed to be a bit more theatrical. Definitely something that should be discussed in schools & amongst men in general.


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> No, a film. I think it was directed by the women who did Killing Eve which I loved. I watched it on Amazon last night. I really enjoyed it despite the subject matter. I think the subject of consent could have been explored better in some ways but this was a drama so needed to be a bit more theatrical. Definitely something that should be discussed in schools & amongst men in general.


I will watch it if it comes up on Freeview.


----------



## Arny

High confessions of an ibiza drug mule on bbc, will be on iplayer.
About Michaella Mccollum one of the women arrested attempting to smuggle 11kg of cocaine out of peru.
Think most would remember the story from the news if you search her.
A compelling short series and I found her very likeable which certainly helped.


----------



## Cleo38

Arny said:


> High confessions of an ibiza drug mule on bbc, will be on iplayer.
> About Michaella Mccollum one of the women arrested attempting to smuggle 11kg of cocaine out of peru.
> Think most would remember the story from the news if you search her.
> A compelling short series and I found her very likeable which certainly helped.


I watched that the other week & really enjoyed it. She did come across as likeable & very naïve, although obviously they knew they were smuggling drugs I don;t think she really comprehended the enormity of it

The prison sounded dreadful but it was surprising to hear how well she adjusted, even setting up her beauty business inside.


----------



## Arny

Cleo38 said:


> I watched that the other week & really enjoyed it. She did come across as likeable & very naïve, although obviously they knew they were smuggling drugs I don;t think she really comprehended the enormity of it
> 
> The prison sounded dreadful but it was surprising to hear how well she adjusted, even setting up her beauty business inside.


Absolutely. I've no idea why they even tried once they realised the quantity, just ludicrous.

The fact the women could earn money in prison was really interesting.


----------



## westie~ma

Currently, Grand Designs on more 4.
Freeview telly, oh the joys.


----------



## margy

Watching dvd of one foot in the grave series 1. I was in my 30's when first watched it now I'm their age! How time flies.


----------



## Blackadder

Currently watching my sweat drip randomly everywhere, not the most pleasant image I know but there you go


----------



## kimthecat

Watching repeats of Philomena Cunk. ( Cunk on Britain):Hilarious

Are the people taking part in on the joke ? It's hard to tell. !


----------



## Siskin

Harry's Farm on YouTube.
It's a series of short videos made by Harry the farmer about his farm and what's going on during the farming year. It's filmed not far from where I live on the cotswolds and is similar to many of the farms in the area
I think you would enjoy this @rona


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just the Limpets for me, that’s all we’ve been watching. 

I was up until gone half one this morning, watching the triathlon, then awake at 6 for the windsurfing, just finished watching the athletics. 

I love the Limpets more than anything else I think. I really do. 

The only thing I will watch soon is Ted Lasso (if you have Apple TV do track it down it’s brilliant).


----------



## kimthecat

Watching the Olympics too. Very exciting.


----------



## Beth78

kimthecat said:


> Watching the Olympics too. Very exciting.


Yes I've just tuned in to the triathlon, we'll done GB !

What are the bags of water they hold out for the runners for ?
They have a bottle of water but there are bags too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ice in the bags @Beth78 - in the individual races they were tucking them down their tri suits on the run as it was a 10k. Didn't see anyone take them for the 2k though.


----------



## Beth78

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ice in the bags @Beth78 - in the individual races they were tucking them down their tri suits on the run as it was a 10k. Didn't see anyone take them for the 2k though.


Oh OK that makes more sense.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Beth78 said:


> Yes I've just tuned in to the triathlon, we'll done GB !
> 
> What are the bags of water they hold out for the runners for ?
> They have a bottle of water but there are bags too.


It's too throw over them to help cool them down.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Watched Baptiste on BBC 1 tonight. Its gripping and complex but grim .


We have been watching it and when last nights finished it said you can watch the next episode on BBC i-player and the rest of the series was there, so we stayed up and watched them all.

It gets grimmer :Jawdrop


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Happy Paws2 said:


> We have been watching it and when last nights finished it said you can watch the next episode on BBC i-player and the rest of the series was there, so we stayed up and watched them all.
> 
> It gets grimmer :Jawdrop


I'll stick with it then. Finding this series hard going


----------



## HappyMangle

Olympics these days. Will stream NFL very soon. Very excited! Here is a good info about the best channels where we all can watch it this year. I will move to the basement for the game season and enjoy soccer in the cold chilled place without wives and kids. Something to look forward to, right?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Mum2Heidi said:


> I'll stick with it then. Finding this series hard going


We nearly gave up on it half way though episode 2 then went back to it, it is hard going and if it wasn't that we the last three episodes on i-player and I won't to see the end I wouldn't have bothered with it.

Not a programme I'd recommend.


----------



## Boxer123

Watched Promising Young Woman last night really enjoyed it although it dealt with some dark subject matter.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> Watched Promising Young Woman last night really enjoyed it although it dealt with some dark subject matter.


What channel is it on.....


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> What channel is it on.....


It's a film I rented it on prime.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> It's a film I rented it on prime.


Thanks....


----------



## MollySmith

All Creatures Great and Small (good but still think Peter Davison’s Tristan was better), Professor T and Secrets of the London Underground


----------



## Cleo38

Mum2Heidi said:


> I'll stick with it then. Finding this series hard going


I didn't like this series at all despite the wonderful Fiona Shaw being one of the main characters.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Cleo38 said:


> I didn't like this series at all despite the wonderful Fiona Shaw being one of the main characters.


 "The Missing" was much better.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Its all about the Olympics for me! I love it, shame due to Discovery winning the broadcasting rights the BBC now can only show two live events but I am coping


----------



## Calvine

Something I found by accident as I couldn't find anything else, so thought I'd give it a go is ''Wanted''. Two very different women waiting at the same bus-stop each morning and innocently get involved in a shoot-out involving dodgy police; they go on the run together. Really enjoyed it (don't normally go for Australian stuff - quite a long series but I watched it to the end).
Another one that's watchable is Clint Eastwood ''The Mule'', an old guy who gets talked into earning ''a few dollars'' by carrying drugs in his old pick-up truck. Clint is all of 80 years old in it.


----------



## margy

Classic emmerdale is very good at the moment. Poor Butch is dying after the bus crash. The acting is superb and has had me close to tears a few times. I tried to watch the present emmerdale and just can't get interested. Like the present corrie, the humour and realistic story lines from the past are gone.


----------



## Beth78

I'm watching a fascinating documentary about mushrooms on Netflix


----------



## kimthecat

Im sticking with Baptiste even though it jumps too much when it goes back and forward. 

Ghosts is on tonight BBC 1 8.30. series 3 . Can't wait !


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Im sticking with Baptiste even though it jumps too much when it goes back and forward.
> 
> Ghosts is on tonight BBC 1 8.30. series 3 . Can't wait !


Very disjointed isn't it although the time lines are gradually merging and the whys and how's are being understood. Hard going though


----------



## Magyarmum

I watched all four episodes of "It's a Sin" on Saturday night and really enjoyed it. The boys weren't very pleased though because they won't go to bed without me and it didn't finished until midnight.

I've been watching "Rillington Place" for the past three Sundays. Brilliant acting.


----------



## rona

Birds of a feather on Drama, NOW. I'm already squirming. I think it's the one where Dorian does THAT dance.
If it is, OH will go out of the room in embarrassment


----------



## Mum2Heidi

kimthecat said:


> Im sticking with Baptiste even though it jumps too much when it goes back and forward. !





Siskin said:


> Very disjointed isn't it although the time lines are gradually merging and the whys and how's are being understood. Hard going though


Now I've come this far I've got to see it through but it will be my last series. That's if there is anymore.



Magyarmum said:


> I watched all four episodes of "It's a Sin" on Saturday night and really enjoyed it.


I loved it. Reminded me of the 70's series Queer as Folk which I also thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## rona

rona said:


> Birds of a feather on Drama, NOW. I'm already squirming. I think it's the one where Dorian does THAT dance.
> If it is, OH will go out of the room in embarrassment


It was..........he hid behind his hat


----------



## simplysardonic

kimthecat said:


> Im sticking with Baptiste even though it jumps too much when it goes back and forward.
> 
> *Ghosts is on tonight BBC 1 8.30. series 3* . Can't wait !


Love this series, although I haven't seen Season 2 yet.


----------



## Cleo38

Magyarmum said:


> I .
> 
> I've been watching "Rillington Place" for the past three Sundays. Brilliant acting.


Was that the one with Tim Roth & Samantha Morton? I really enjoyed that, they were both fantastic. I watched it years ago, might re-watch it again tho.


----------



## Magyarmum

Cleo38 said:


> Was that the one with Tim Roth & Samantha Morton? I really enjoyed that, they were both fantastic. I watched it years ago, might re-watch it again tho.


Yes! I thought Tim Roth was particularly good. I've just finished watching Harlots with Samantha Morton as Margaret Wells.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I signed up to Now TV and have so much tv to watch. Currently watching The Leftovers, Eureka and still on Bones. The Leftovers is very dark but really intriguing.


----------



## Arny

Boxer123 said:


> Well I signed up to Now TV and have so much tv to watch.


I recommend Mare of Easttown and Your Honor is meant to be good too but I've not watched that yet.


----------



## catz4m8z

Im having a marathon at the moment of comedy shows from about 20 yrs ago. Already done The Day Today, Brass Eye, Time Trumpet, Big Train and am halfway through Green Wing. Then its on to Spaced and Black Books.


----------



## Boxer123

Arny said:


> I recommend Mare of Easttown and Your Honor is meant to be good too but I've not watched that yet.


Watched Mare of Easttown really enjoyed it though Kate Winslet was great will have to check out Your Honour.


----------



## Boxer123

Spaced and Green wing two of my favourites.


----------



## Cleo38

catz4m8z said:


> Im having a marathon at the moment of comedy shows from about 20 yrs ago. Already done The Day Today, Brass Eye, Time Trumpet, Big Train and am halfway through Green Wing. Then its on to Spaced and Black Books.


I recently re-watched Spaced & Brass Eye whilst on my treadmill. So funny that I almost fell off several times!

Must get round to re-watching The Day Today again as I love Chris Morris


----------



## robertwillsom

I enjoy watching multiple seasons, anime and shows at once, for different purposes (example: Not watching Sarazanmai on the bus, while Futari wa Precure: Max Heart is great while waiting for bus after work)
Ongoing:
1-Games of thrones(recent released season)
2-Carole & Tuesday
3-OPM S2
4-Big bang theory
5-Friends
6-Hitori Bocchi
7-Dragon ball filler list
8-Yuu Yuu Hakusho
9-Riverdle
10-Heidi: Girl of the Alps
11-Flash(season 4 episode 6)
**Favorites / Least Favorites:**
Sarazanmai and games of thrones sub is my favorite of the ongoing shows, while The Rose of Versailles is probably my favorite of the non-ongoing shows.Dororo is probably my least favorite of the ongoing right now, varying in quality between the episodes. Tweeny Witches is my least favorite of the non-ongoing shows.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We have been watching *Spiral* on BBC i-player International Drama, If you don't mind sub-titles and violence it's a very good French police series, we are now on series 6.


----------



## ForestWomble

As Time Goes By on the DRAMA channel.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I'm still on Criminal minds (on season 9 now). Also just rewatched What we do in the shadows so I'm ready for the new season coming in September  can't wait for that one!


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> We have been watching *Spiral* on BBC i-player International Drama, If you don't mind sub-titles and violence it's a very good French police series, we are now on series 6.


I love Spiral. I just realised that I have series 7 & 8 to watch so will start this weekend


----------



## Boxer123

Just finished watching The Leftovers. I think it’s the saddest thing I’ve ever watched I didn’t want to give up because I wanted to know what happened.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Among other things when I bored I sometimes watch the Red Funnel Ferry at Southampton for a laugh, you should see some of the cars trying to park I swear some of them have never passed a driving test.


----------



## Isolette

No TV by choice and do not miss it. I use youtube at my leisure and am glued to the various UK cop shows eg Police Interceptors and Traffic Cops. 

For me? What point living in such a peaceful place if I keep making noise... lol..... Love silence. But enjoy what I do watch. I used to be a total TV addict with two sets and two video recorders. lol.... 

I was offered a TV when I arrived but said no.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> I love Spiral. I just realised that I have series 7 & 8 to watch so will start this weekend


Just started series 7 it's getting darker, at times I think I can't watch this any longer but the end of each episode makes you want to watch the next.


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just started series 7 it's getting darker, at times I think I can't watch this any longer but the end of each episode makes you want to watch the next.


Yes, I love that feeling of excitement. Am really enjoying it.

i was also watching "A Change of Sex" on the iplayer that follows the transition of George Roberts to Julia Grant a transwoman who was one of the first to have her transition documented for TV. I think it was first shown on BBC in the late 70's/early 80's & is such an interesting series. Shows just how much things have changed regarding acceptance. Although in some ways some of the ordinary people featured weren't that fussed even then & treated her like any other woman. I've only watched the first couple so far (there ae 5 in total).


----------



## Happy Paws2

Anyone watching Deceit on Channel 4, now that is dark, how Niamh Algar can play a part like that and keep sane I'll never know, it's doing my head in just watching her.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone watching Deceit on Channel 4, now that is dark, how Niamh Algar can play a part like that and keep sane I'll never know, it's doing my head in just watching her.


I did. Riveting stuff. She played an excellent part. The ending surprised me - if that was the last part - but I'm glad it didn't go down the route I predicted 

Undeniable (itv) was good as well with Claire Goose.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Mum2Heidi said:


> I did. Riveting stuff. She played an excellent part. The ending surprised me -* if that was the last part *- but I'm glad it didn't go down the route I predicted
> 
> Undeniable (itv) was good as well with Claire Goose.


One more episode to go....


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Happy Paws2 said:


> One more episode to go....


I'll be watching through my fingers if she has to take it any further. Hopefully it will end nicely


----------



## Nonnie

Feeding Steven


----------



## Beth78

Nonnie said:


> Feeding Steven


Oh is that the uber famous seagull ?


----------



## Nonnie

Beth78 said:


> Oh is that the uber famous seagull ?


Yes!

Ive become a huge fan.


----------



## margy

The blob! The film from the fifties that was the first for Steve McQueen. It was on the horror channel today. I love these old films.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I've been watching repeats of 'Call the Midwife' on UKTV Drama, it's usually well researched and accurate. But tonight a baby was born complete with nappy!


----------



## kimthecat

@SusieRainbow :Hilarious

A new series of Vera started tonight (Sunday). Ive recorded it as I still have old Veras to watch.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Anyone watch Vigil last Eve BBC1. 
Looks good. I recorded it and watched Vera.


----------



## Siskin

Mum2Heidi said:


> Anyone watch Vigil last Eve BBC1.
> Looks good. I recorded it and watched Vera.


That's what we've done. Vera was good, enjoyed it and managed to keep track of what was going on


----------



## Happy Paws2

Mum2Heidi said:


> Anyone watch* Vigil *last Eve BBC1.
> Looks good. I recorded it and watched Vera.


Yes I watched it, it looks as if it's going to be really good.

Love Vera....


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> I love Spiral.


Just watched the very last one, I never thought it would finish like that.


----------



## Isolette

SusieRainbow said:


> I've been watching repeats of 'Call the Midwife' on UKTV Drama, it's usually well researched and accurate. But tonight a baby was born complete with nappy!


lol.. I can still remember when I thought babies were born fully dressed...


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just watched the very last one, I never thought it would finish like that.


Am saving it for the weekend .... lookign forward to it!

And I agree with you about Deceit. Really well done, although I can't understand how the police were so adamant that it was Colin Stagg despite having no evidence. I remember the case at the time & it was horrific so catching the killer was obviously high priority but not pinning it on someone just because they were a bit odd.

Poor bloke, I was reading about him recently (as he was involved in the production of the series) & how it destroyed his life as some people still believe that he ad something to do with it despite the killer being identified


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> Am saving it for the weekend .... lookign forward to it!
> 
> And I agree with you about Deceit. Really well done, although I can't understand how the police were so adamant that it was Colin Stagg despite having no evidence. I remember the case at the time & it was horrific so catching the killer was obviously high priority but not pinning it on someone just because they were a bit odd.
> 
> *Poor bloke, I was reading about him recently (as he was involved in the production of the series) & how it destroyed his life as some people still believe that he ad something to do with it despite the killer being identified *


Must be awful having to live with that hanging over and you're never don't anything.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just watched the very last one, I never thought it would finish like that.


PS... just noticed there's another series.


----------



## Calvine

_Good GIrls Series 4 _is turning out to be pretty good. My son has recommended  _The_ _Last Kingdom_, reckons it's dead good, but I never heard of it. Don't know if anyone else might have (Netflix)?

ETA: _The Last Kingdom _got 91% on Rotten Tomatoes so may be worth a try.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We've just started watching The Bridge, we heard that is was very good so we are giving it a go.


----------



## margy

Donny Osmond on the One Show my heartthrob he's a year older than me and looks 10 years younger! But a nice family man.


----------



## MollySmith

House Through Time - a new series started last week. I absolutely love it and like David Olusoga too.


----------



## Siskin

MollySmith said:


> House Through Time - a new series started last week. I absolutely love it and like David Olusoga too.


I agree, I thought this one was really interesting


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm looking forward to the programme about the Cotswolds with Pam Ayres which starts on Friday I believe. 

Currently rewatching Secret Scotland with Susan Calman. Really enjoy it.


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> I'm looking forward to the programme about the Cotswolds with Pam Ayres which starts on Friday I believe.
> 
> Currently rewatching Secret Scotland with Susan Calman. Really enjoy it.


I shall watch the Pam Ayers one mainly because I like her but also to see where she goes on my home turf. I haven't seen or heard of any filming locally so she didn't come here


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> I shall watch the Pam Ayers one mainly because I like her but also to see where she goes on my home turf. I haven't seen or heard of any filming locally so she didn't come here


I'll be interested to hear what you think, if you recognise anywhere.

Ah well, I won't bother wondering if I can see you at any point


----------



## kimthecat

Just watched the last Episodes of Ghosts. My favourite ghost is Kitty. 

Was flipping through and caught part of a repeat of Manhunt about how the police caught the killer of Milly Dowler. It sent chills through me as he lived in a town near us at the time.


----------



## Cleo38

Am watching The Cleaner with Greg Davies tonight. So funny, really enjoying it.

Needed something light hearted to watch atm


----------



## kimthecat

@Cleo38 You never know where its going to take you ! Weird but funny .


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> @Cleo38 You never know where its going to take you ! Weird but funny .


Am really enjoying it. I like him anyway & watched Man Down which was hilarious. Just finished the episode with the wonderful Stephanie Cole ... brilliant!


----------



## kimthecat

Watched Departure tonight on 5 star with Archie Punjabi. very exciting , cant wait for next weeks episode.


----------



## Boxer123

I’m watching The Night Stalker on ITV it’s a difficult watch with Martin Clunes.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I'm watching The Night Stalker on ITV it's a difficult watch with Martin Clunes.


I watched that this week, it was really well done. I remember the case, absolutely terrifying. Those poor victims, just horrifying & again demonstrated just how under funded areas of the police are.

What a vile man, hope he rots in jail for the rest of his life


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I watched that this week, it was really well done. I remember the case, absolutely terrifying. Those poor victims, just horrifying & again demonstrated just how under funded areas of the police are.
> 
> What a vile man, hope he rots in jail for the rest of his life


I know absolute scum. I love Martin Clunes but it's such a difficult watch I can only do one episode at a time.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> I watched that this week, it was really well done. I remember the case, absolutely terrifying. Those poor victims, just horrifying & again demonstrated just how under funded areas of the police are.
> 
> What a vile man, hope he rots in jail for the rest of his life


Yes I watched, it was very hard at times at watch it. but very well acted.


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> Yes I watched, it was very hard at times at watch it. but very well acted.


It really was. I watched the first series where is depicted the murders of Marsha McDonnell & Amélie Delagrange by that scumbag Levi Bellingfield.

Am not usually a fan of Martin Clunes but I thought he was really good in both series.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> It really was. I watched the first series where is depicted the murders of Marsha McDonnell & Amélie Delagrange by that scumbag Levi Bellingfield.
> 
> Am not usually a fan of Martin Clunes but I thought he was really good in both series.


Same here watch the first series last week. I not a fan for Martin either but he really took a good part in this.


----------



## Boxer123

Not a fan of Martin Clunes  he’s my secret crush.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I've just started the series Midnight Mass on netflix, seems interesting so far. 
Watched Squid Games on netflix earlier this week, quite violent and twisted but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Not a fan of Martin Clunes  he's my secret crush.


OMG, really?????!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> OMG, really?????!!!


Judge not until you have watched all seasons of Doc Martin


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Judge not until you have watched all seasons of Doc Martin


I don't think I've watched one episode

Blimey, Martin Clunes tho ....


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I don't think I've watched one episode
> 
> Blimey, Martin Clunes tho ....


In my defence he's a dog person but yes weird crush doesn't everyone have one ? Your homework is to watch Doc Martin truly relaxing watching.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> In my defence he's a dog person but yes weird crush doesn't everyone have one ? Your homework is to watch Doc Martin truly relaxing watching.


Not a weird crush but I had a dream where I was having an affair with Alan Davies (who was living above my local Tesco's ... for some reason) but I ended it coz I felt guilty about his lovely wife (who I got chatting to at the Tesco's they lived above).

ALAN BLOODY DAVIES!!! Of all the people


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Not a weird crush but I had a dream where I was having an affair with Alan Davies (who was living above my local Tesco's ... for some reason) but I ended it coz I felt guilty about his lovely wife (who I got chatting to at the Tesco's they lived above).
> 
> ALAN BLOODY DAVIES!!! Of all the people


 The subconscious telling you something.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Cleo38 said:


> Not a weird crush but I had a dream where I was having an affair with Alan Davies (who was living above my local Tesco's ... for some reason) but I ended it coz I felt guilty about his lovely wife (who I got chatting to at the Tesco's they lived above).
> 
> ALAN BLOODY DAVIES!!! Of all the people


:Hilarious Alan Davies was actually one of my first celeb crushes as a young teenager I really liked him in Jonathan Creek :Shy


----------



## Cleo38

PawsOnMe said:


> :Hilarious Alan Davies was actually one of my first celeb crushes as a young teenager I really liked him in Jonathan Creek :Shy


WTF??!! Martin Clunes & now ALAN DAVIES?!! (Yes, deliberate use of caps! ) 

I don't; think I have that weird a crush ... I suppose mine would be Billy Corgan from The Smashing Pumpkins or Richard Aoyade


----------



## MollySmith

Well if it helps I was just watching The Hairy Bikers and thinking Si King has shaped up rather lovely.


----------



## Cleo38

MollySmith said:


> Well if it helps I was just watching The Hairy Bikers and thinking Si King has shaped up rather lovely.


Hahahaha! I just googled him .... really?! 

Having said that I also really like John Malkovich for his voice so am not one to talk


----------



## PawsOnMe

Cleo38 said:


> WTF??!! Martin Clunes & now ALAN DAVIES?!! (Yes, deliberate use of caps! )
> 
> I don't; think I have that weird a crush ... I suppose mine would be Billy Corgan from The Smashing Pumpkins or Richard Aoyade


Haha I'm a sucker for curly hair on a man. Richard Aoyade is adorable, loved him in IT Crowd.


----------



## ECT

We've been watching the series A Teacher. I think it's on Hulu so I don't know how many people can get it. It's really good. Very short episodes (less than 30minutes each) so it's quite easy to binge watch. Only got two episodes left.


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> We've been watching the series A Teacher. I think it's on Hulu so I don't know how many people can get it. It's really good. Very short episodes (less than 30minutes each) so it's quite easy to binge watch. Only got two episodes left.


I think I've seen that it was good.


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> Am really enjoying it. I like him anyway & watched Man Down which was hilarious. Just finished the episode with the wonderful Stephanie Cole ... brilliant!


He was in Cuckoo a while back :Hilarious Last night , I was cringing and laughing at the same time.


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> I think I've seen that it was good.


Subject matter is a bit... Borderline. But it's well acted and very realistic


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> In my defence he's a dog person but yes weird crush doesn't everyone have one ? Your homework is to watch Doc Martin truly relaxing watching.


I've never watch a whole episode of Doc Martin, I'm not that keen on him ad I don't the woman in it either, On saying that, I loved that series he did on animals in the States.


----------



## Boxer123

kimthecat said:


> He was in Cuckoo a while back :Hilarious Last night , I was cringing and laughing at the same time.


If you haven't seen Game Face it's got the women from man down I laughed so much I nearly wet myself.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> I've never watch a whole episode of Doc Martin, I'm not that keen on him ad I don't the woman in it either, On saying that, I loved that series he did on animals in the States.


I love doc Martin it's I watched it after lily died it was just such easy watching beautiful scenery it made me less sad.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> He was in Cuckoo a while back :Hilarious Last night , I was cringing and laughing at the same time.


Of course .. I knew there was something else with him in I wanted to watch. He is hilarious!



Boxer123 said:


> If you haven't seen Game Face it's got the women from man down I laughed so much I nearly wet myself.


Roisin Conaty. I really like her aswell & really enjoyed Game Face. Only came across it on the 4OD site


----------



## Cleo38

PawsOnMe said:


> I've just started the series Midnight Mass on netflix, seems interesting so far.
> Watched Squid Games on netflix earlier this week, quite violent and twisted but I enjoyed it.


Just started watching Squid Game ... I love it! 
I really like the dark humour of Korean films so this is definitely for me


----------



## PawsOnMe

Cleo38 said:


> Just started watching Squid Game ... I love it!
> I really like the dark humour of Korean films so this is definitely for me


It's a good one (much preferred it to Alice in Borderland which is a similar concept), glad you're enjoying it too! I really enjoyed the Korean series Kingdom, if you haven't already seen it I'd definitely recommend that. It's on netflix too


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> I love doc Martin it's I watched it after lily died it was just such easy watching beautiful scenery it made me less sad.


I also love doc Martin and had a fancy for PC Penhale in the earlier series when he was young, I think the age they are now they'd all be retired.


----------



## Boxer123

Watching Help on channel 4 but think it’s going to make me cry.


----------



## Siskin

Boxer123 said:


> Watching Help on channel 4 but think it's going to make me cry.


Did me.


----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> Did me.


I've had to turn it off half way it's to sad. I used to work in a care home and can only imagine how horrific it would have been. I will have to finish it if tomorrow.


----------



## Leanne77

I'm going through a bit of a Stephen Graham phase at the mo. I've just finished watching all the This Is England series, then I watched Help and now I've just finished watching The Virtues. He only really came to my attention properly after I binge watched all the Line Of Duty series last year.
We don't have Sky or Netflix or any of those things you pay for, we just have terrestrial TV and Freeview so I find myself scrolling through all the channels on Catch Up, trying to find new (or old!) things to watch.
I'm really late to the party with things like Line of Duty, This Is England and even The Handmaids Tale.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just finished watching Vigil with Suranne Jones she played her character well, but as a drama it wasn't the one of best around at the moment.


----------



## catz4m8z

Leanne77 said:


> We don't have Sky or Netflix or any of those things you pay for, we just have terrestrial TV and Freeview so I find myself scrolling through all the channels on Catch Up, trying to find new (or old!) things to watch.


I have a Netflix, Amazon Prime and Disney Plus but rubbish internet service so my smart tv doesnt work and I can only watch them on my pc. 
Means my tv is used only for dvds....which I have tons of!:Shy

Just finished watching a dvd of Desperate Romantics the BBC series about the Pre-Raphaelite Brotherhood. Ive always been a big fan of the art and poetry of that period and its a brilliant series.
Am currently feeling in a period adventure mood though so its either going to be Sharpe, Hornblower or Scarlet Pimpernel.:Smug


----------



## kimthecat

Leanne77 said:


> I'm going through a bit of a Stephen Graham phase at the mo. I've just finished watching all the This Is England series, then I watched Help and now I've just finished watching The Virtues. He only really came to my attention properly after I binge watched all the Line Of Duty series last year.
> We don't have Sky or Netflix or any of those things you pay for, we just have terrestrial TV and Freeview so I find myself scrolling through all the channels on Catch Up, trying to find new (or old!) things to watch.
> I'm really late to the party with things like Line of Duty, This Is England and even The Handmaids Tale.


Same here , only terrestrial TV and freeview. I record lots of the old programmes for when there's not much on . Ive got loads of Law and Order to watch. Im on series 5 and it goes up to 20  !

Im really annoyed at the moment that CH 4 and 5 are having problems with the subtitles, Missing my favourite soaps , Home and Away and Neighbours.

last nights NCIS was subtitled either.


----------



## Cleo38

Leanne77 said:


> I'm going through a bit of a Stephen Graham phase at the mo. I've just finished watching all the This Is England series, then I watched Help and now I've just finished watching The Virtues. He only really came to my attention properly after I binge watched all the Line Of Duty series last year.
> We don't have Sky or Netflix or any of those things you pay for, we just have terrestrial TV and Freeview so I find myself scrolling through all the channels on Catch Up, trying to find new (or old!) things to watch.
> I'm really late to the party with things like Line of Duty, This Is England and even The Handmaids Tale.


I love him but can't watch the latest one as it's a bit too much atm. He was fantastic in Line of Duty, but then everyone in that is very good as it's was a great drama.

I finished Squid Game last night, I loved it! Definitely my sort of thing, hope the do another series of that. Am dying for Succession series 3 to come to Amazon as I really enjoyed the first two.


----------



## Happy Paws2

As I've said before I don't like Martin Clunes but everyone says that he good in Doc Martin, well they are rerunning it on ITV3 we watch the first two episodes last week not as bad as I thought and something different to watch, so I've set a link up for it.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> As I've said before I don't like Martin Clunes but everyone says that he good in Doc Martin, well they are rerunning it on ITV3 we watch the first two episodes last week not as bad as I thought and something different to watch, so I've set a link up for it.


He's really nice in real life.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> He's really nice in real life.


I think he might be, maybe it's just some of the characters his played that has put me off him.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I’m just going to put this out there; I’ve just today got my first ‘smart’ TV set up and just now a message interrupted what I was watching to say I had a software update. I think I pressed ok so it went on and did it, so I missed a bit of the programme. So I thought ‘what if this had happened at a really critical viewing moment?’ and I’d missed something crucial.
What happens if you say no to the update? Would you just postpone it? Will it try again later?
I get that you need them but the timing might not always be good.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think he might be, maybe it's just some of the characters his played that has put me off him.


I've met Martin Clunes a couple of times. My daughter worked on the first few series of 'Doc Martin' so free holidays in Cornwall for me!
He is a really sincerely nice person (and I had the Spaniels with me and he's totally soppy about dogs).


----------



## Linda Weasel

Ref my question about the smart tv update thing…

Im still emotionally scarred by an incident with a video recording many years ago.

Anyone who remembers vids will know that tv programmes didn’t always start and end quite when they said, so I set the video to record the last episode of a long Catherine Cookson serial, but forgot about the possible time discrepancy.

Anyway, the last minute of the recording of the episode, everything hinged on the hero walking towards a door, and the whole outcome was dependent on wether he knocked on the door or kept on walking past.

I have no idea because the recording had stopped at that point…

So I get a bit twitchy because Sod’s law says I’ll only ever miss the really important bit. There will be no ‘software updates’ during stuff I didn’t want to see anyway.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Linda Weasel said:


> I'm just going to put this out there; I've just today got my first 'smart' TV set up and just now a message interrupted what I was watching to say I had a software update. I think I pressed ok so it went on and did it, so I missed a bit of the programme. So I thought 'what if this had happened at a really critical viewing moment?' and I'd missed something crucial.
> What happens if you say no to the update? Would you just postpone it? Will it try again later?
> I get that you need them but the timing might not always be good.


It asks again later, I often put them off as I'm normally last minute to switching the telly on just on time for the programme and don't want to miss anything and some do take a while to update. You can also go into the settings and check for any new updates too.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I try to avid buying anything that starts with the word Smart.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Happy Paws2 said:


> I try to avid buying anything that starts with the word Smart.


Me too. Usually they're smarter than I am.


----------



## kimthecat

Linda Weasel said:


> I've met Martin Clunes a couple of times. My daughter worked on the first few series of 'Doc Martin' so free holidays in Cornwall for me!
> He is a really sincerely nice person (and I had the Spaniels with me and he's totally soppy about dogs).


I saw him at the Royal Windsor Horse show in the hospitality tent of the British horse society of which he is president. I just said hello in passing . hes not arrogant at all. Also , My partners young nephew , delivered some trees to his farm with his boss. It was a long drive, down west somewhere, and he invited them into his kitchen , made them a cup of tea and had a chat. His nephew asked if he would be doing any more Dr martins and he said yes , if he could be arsed:Hilarious he did do another series !


----------



## kimthecat

Linda Weasel said:


> Ref my question about the smart tv update thing…
> 
> Im still emotionally scarred by an incident with a video recording many years ago.
> 
> Anyone who remembers vids will know that tv programmes didn't always start and end quite when they said, so I set the video to record the last episode of a long Catherine Cookson serial, but forgot about the possible time discrepancy.
> 
> Anyway, the last minute of the recording of the episode, everything hinged on the hero walking towards a door, and the whole outcome was dependent on wether he knocked on the door or kept on walking past.
> 
> I have no idea because the recording had stopped at that point…
> 
> So I get a bit twitchy because Sod's law says I'll only ever miss the really important bit. There will be no 'software updates' during stuff I didn't want to see anyway.


:Hilarious You'll have to read the book. 
Still happens with recordings . We have a BT box thing but you dont set the times , it does it its self. We loved Schitts Creek and was sad when it ended , We watched the very last episode and it cut out five minutes before the end. !


----------



## simplysardonic

I started watching Archer a couple of nights ago, really enjoying it.



catz4m8z said:


> I have a Netflix, Amazon Prime and Disney Plus but rubbish internet service so my smart tv doesnt work and I can only watch them on my pc.
> Means my tv is used only for dvds....which I have tons of!:Shy
> 
> Just finished watching a dvd of Desperate Romantics the BBC series about the Pre-Raphaelite Brotherhood. *Ive always been a big fan of the art and poetry of that period* and its a brilliant series.
> Am currently feeling in a period adventure mood though so its either going to be Sharpe, Hornblower or Scarlet Pimpernel.:Smug


Me too! A friend I was at school with was the great great niece of Dante & Christina Rosetti, I love her poem Goblin Market.


----------



## rona

While browsing the channels, I've come across this ridiculous, weird, sick thing called Dummy about a sex doll................OMG, it's so weird and Yuk. You have to laugh all the while wincing 

Utter drivel.........................


----------



## Cleo38

Started watching The Chestnut Man on Netflix & really enjoying it


----------



## JANICE199

*I have just watched Surviving R kelly. :Bawling What an eye opener. And we thought Jimmy Savile was bad! So sad to watch, but what an eye opener. I hope he rots in prison.*


----------



## Boxer123

Watching squid games  it’s to tense.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just finished watching The Bridge on BBC i-player really enjoyed it. Clarkson's farm on Prime, liked that as well. still watching the old series of The Bill on free view and Holby City on Drama.


----------



## MollySmith

I thought this might be a useful link for this thread. It's how to reduce the fees for services. I don't begrudge the licence fee so much but I refuse to pay for tax dodging Amazon services. I hope it's not too much of a digression! As you were....

https://www.theguardian.com/money/2...aming-netflix-apple-tv-sky-amazon-prime-video


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm watching Portillo's Empire Journey with Micheal Portillo and The Silk Road with Dr Sam Willis. Both fascinating and makes me long to travel!

Also the mini series The Living and the Dead which is rather spooky!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Anyone watching Angela Black. I don't want to watch it but I will because I need to know how it ends.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm so behind the times but we've just started watching Stranger Things on Netflix. I don't think I've ever been so saddened by a Sci Fi show  I'm also rewatching The Vampire Diaries - I was thinking how I can hardly remember it and then realised it's from 12 years ago and I've only seen it once, so I shouldn't be surprised I can't remember it.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I've been watching disney and Pixar shorts (got disney+ for a month so making the most out of it ), just saw this one and it made me cry. About a kitten who befriends a pitbull. 





Also watched the movie The Trip on netflix dark comedy horror about a married couple going to stay at a holiday house with both planning to kill the other.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so behind the times but we've just started watching Stranger Things on Netflix. I don't think I've ever been so saddened by a Sci Fi show  I'm also rewatching The Vampire Diaries - I was thinking how I can hardly remember it and then realised it's from 12 years ago and I've only seen it once, so I shouldn't be surprised I can't remember it.


I love stranger things.


----------



## HarlequinCat

I've started watching squid games on Netflix with OH who has already seen it. I've watched 2 episodes so far and it's quite interesting. Violent here and there, but OH says there is more to it than violence.


----------



## lorilu

I'm back on Call the Midwife because Season 10 will be released on DVD December 2 (so they say). I like to watch from the beginning before starting a new season. I've been waiting a long time, usually the new season comes out in May. 

I've just started Season 3. Jennie has been made Acting Sister on clinic days and Trixie is pouting, Sheilagh hopes she is pregnant (but isn't) Chummy has come back to serve at Nonnatus part time, and Sister Winnifred has joined the show. I've never liked Sister Winnifred. She bugs me. lol.

I know what's coming of course, but still, it doesn't dampen my enjoyment. Every time I watch, I get something new out of it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone watching Angela Black. I don't want to watch it but I will because I need to know how it ends.


Yes, hope he gets his comeuppance.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Mum2Heidi said:


> Yes, hope he gets his comeuppance.


I think that Ed has his own agender to want Michiel dead and is going to try and get Angela to do it for him.


----------



## margy

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so behind the times but we've just started watching Stranger Things on Netflix. I don't think I've ever been so saddened by a Sci Fi show  I'm also rewatching The Vampire Diaries - I was thinking how I can hardly remember it and then realised it's from 12 years ago and I've only seen it once, so I shouldn't be surprised I can't remember it.


My grandchildren got me onto stranger things but that was ages ago. I haven't seen the new season.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh see @margy I am so behind the times.

Just watched episode four and I'm even more sad than I was before. I've really, truly, never been made to feel sad by sci fi/fantasy and I grew up with it. I've never known anything like it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I really want to watch Stranger Things and know what happens but I’m having bad dreams as a result of it! It’s really bothering me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. Just binged episodes 5-8 of it…

Can’t say I feel any less sad about it to be honest. Couple of days off it now as we are busy but no doubt back to it at the weekend


----------



## Happy Paws2

Anyone watch Hollington Drive, didn't expect that.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone watch Hollington Drive, didn't expect that.


Yes though I taped  yesterdays episode and we are watching it tonight. Cant wait.


----------



## Cleo38

I just finished watching Maid on Netflix, pretty grim subject matter but a really good series. Not the sort of thing I'd usually watch tbh but enjoyed it & loved Andie McDowell in it


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone watch Hollington Drive, didn't expect that.


We guessed who the murderer was just before the car crash .


----------



## Linda Weasel

I’ve tried really hard to watch ‘The Larkins’ because I love Bradley Walsh in anything.

So disappointed; this is a stinker.

I saw the first incarnation, with David Jason and Pam Ferris and I love it; I’d already read ‘Darling Buds of May’ and it remains one of my favourite books, and the first series stayed true to the characters, even the peripheral ones were so good.

I’m can’t even go into the current representation of ‘Charlie’, who is frequently described in the book as tall, skinny and blonde.

can’t watch any more.


----------



## Siskin

Linda Weasel said:


> I've tried really hard to watch 'The Larkins' because I love Bradley Walsh in anything.
> 
> So disappointed; this is a stinker.
> 
> I saw the first incarnation, with David Jason and Pam Ferris and I love it; I'd already read 'Darling Buds of May' and it remains one of my favourite books, and the first series stayed true to the characters, even the peripheral ones were so good.
> 
> I'm can't even go into the current representation of 'Charlie', who is frequently described in the book as tall, skinny and blonde.
> 
> can't watch any more.


I find Charlie is poorly cast, the actor himself is good and depicts Charlie well as a character, but I'm not as colour blind as I thought I was especially given the book description is so at odds with the actor. I also think that the actress playing Marietta is too old looking to be credible


----------



## HarlequinCat

Linda Weasel said:


> I've tried really hard to watch 'The Larkins' because I love Bradley Walsh in anything.
> 
> So disappointed; this is a stinker.
> 
> I saw the first incarnation, with David Jason and Pam Ferris and I love it; I'd already read 'Darling Buds of May' and it remains one of my favourite books, and the first series stayed true to the characters, even the peripheral ones were so good.
> 
> I'm can't even go into the current representation of 'Charlie', who is frequently described in the book as tall, skinny and blonde.
> 
> can't watch any more.


Have to agree! I saw the first one and have to admit it didn't have the feeling of the David Jason one. I think the characters didn't seem quite right, and with Bradley Walsh I don't think it's helped that I've seen quite a few of the Chase etc and couldn't see him as Pa Larkin.


----------



## Linda Weasel

HarlequinCat said:


> Have to agree! I saw the first one and have to admit it didn't have the feeling of the David Jason one. I think the characters didn't seem quite right, and with Bradley Walsh I don't think it's helped that I've seen quite a few of the Chase etc and couldn't see him as Pa Larkin.


I thought David Jason was 'perfick' in the role; good-hearted, a bit naive in some areas and wily in others, and always likeable whatever he was up to.

Bradley's version of the character comes across as arrogant and sly.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Linda Weasel said:


> *I've tried really hard to watch 'The Larkins' because I love Bradley Walsh in anything.
> 
> So disappointed; this is a stinker.*
> 
> I saw the first incarnation, with David Jason and Pam Ferris and I love it; I'd already read 'Darling Buds of May' and it remains one of my favourite books, and the first series stayed true to the characters, even the peripheral ones were so good.
> 
> I'm can't even go into the current representation of 'Charlie', who is frequently described in the book as tall, skinny and blonde.
> 
> can't watch any more.


Same here very disappointed as I like Bradley as well, but then remakes are rarely as good as the original but on saying that, I like the new version All Creatures Great and Small.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> Same here very disappointed as I like Bradley as well, but then remakes are rarely as good as the original but on saying that, I like the new version All Creatures Great and Small.


Me too, last nights last in series was lovely


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Me too, last nights last in series was lovely


Going to watch that over the weekend.

Saw an interview with Samuel West the other day and he said "they are making another series next year."


----------



## kimthecat

I don't watch remakes if Ive seen the original .

Im watching The Rookie. Im really enjoying it . I like Nathan Fillion who plays the main character. He played Castle , another enjoyable series.


----------



## Cleo38

Started watching My Name (a Korean drama) on Netflix last night. It's about a young woman who sets out to avenge her fathers murder. It's pretty violent but am loving it so far


----------



## Mum2Heidi

I didn’t watch darling buds so have no comparisons for the Larkin’s and find it ok.
I watched every episode of all creatures. Couldn’t get into the new series but I’ve recorded them all so not given up on it.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We are watching the Darkness Those Who Kill on BBC i-player, very uneasy watching at times but very good.


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> We are watching the Darkness Those Who Kill on BBC i-player, very uneasy watching at times but very good.


I really enjoyed that, hope there is another series soon


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> I really enjoyed that, *hope there is another series soon*


Me too


----------



## HarlequinCat

I've been watching the live feeds on YouTube of the la Palma volcano. The live chat is somewhat entertaining. You get some odd people talking about the end of days ... 
The sound of the volcano though, it sounds like constant rumbling thunder. And the residents of the island feel about 100 tremors a day at least. It's all rather interesting.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Anyone watching Angelby on ITV HUb..... really weird, but now we've started to watch it, we've got see how it ends.


----------



## Psygon

kimthecat said:


> I don't watch remakes if Ive seen the original .
> 
> Im watching The Rookie. Im really enjoying it . I like Nathan Fillion who plays the main character. He played Castle , another enjoyable series.


I love the Rookie! I started watching it on a whim - but was totally hooked.


----------



## kimthecat

Ive just watch the very first episode of Greys Anatomy on 5USA and Im hooked. Im recording it. There's 18 series


----------



## Siskin

This Farming Life on BBC Scotland following farming families throughout the year


----------



## Cleo38

I recently binge watched Show Trial on BBC & really enjoyed it. I also watched the first episode of The Hunt for Bible John (also BBC) & whilst it was awful hearing about the murders committed (as well as judgement against the victims) it was really interesting as it showed how people in Glasgow lived at that time.

I was shocked at just how much poverty there really was. Some of the living conditions were appalling & looked almost Victorian. I honestly had no idea it really was that bad then


----------



## oliviarussian

I’m currently 6 hours into the Beatles Get Back documentary and have to say it’s worth every penny of the £7.99 I had to pay to sign up to Disney+ for a month…. the footage is astonishing, I don’t want it to end!


----------



## Happy Paws2

I'm struggling with "The Wheels of Time" on Prime anyone else watching it?


----------



## MollySmith

I watched Freddie Mercury The Final Act on BBC 1 (I think?) Admire their musicianship if not a fan of Queen. It was also a commentary of the time around attitudes and fear around HIV and AIDS. Well worth a watch and the courage of both Brian May and Roger Taylor in the aftermath again some of the media and interesting to watch as we learn to live with Covid and compare the two pandemics.


----------



## Psygon

kimthecat said:


> Ive just watch the very first episode of Greys Anatomy on 5USA and Im hooked. Im recording it. There's 18 series


I started watching greys anatomy when the first lock down started… I have basically binge watched it all, and the spin offs


----------



## kimthecat

Psygon said:


> I started watching greys anatomy when the first lock down started… I have basically binge watched it all, and the spin offs


Blimey! It has spin offs? I used to love ER but this is funnier.

I have to catch up with law and order too. Im only on series 5.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just watched The Deer Hunter, that's 3 hours of my life I've wasted.


----------



## Cleo38

Just watched a programme on BBCiplayer "David Baddiel: Social Media, Anger and Us". Really interesting & actually quite worrying in the levels of anger directed to people online & in RL.


----------



## grumpy goby

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm struggling with "The Wheels of Time" on Prime anyone else watching it?


 I started, but having read the book...its not a good adaptation which is disappointing, but feels like a half arsed fantasy adaptation filler until they roll out lord of the rings

I have also been enjoying the Get Back documentary - it's fascinating watching these moments in musical history as classic tracks fall together...and the dynamics between band members. I grew up listening to the band, and my dad grew up around the corner (He is gutted he was too young to have known it was going on at the time, at 11yo he was already a fan through his older sister)

It's summer here, so not watching so much stuff - but looking forward to series 2 of good omens on amazon prime.


----------



## lorilu

Call The Midwife, season 10. FINALLY!!!!!!


----------



## PawsOnMe

lorilu said:


> Call The Midwife, season 10. FINALLY!!!!!!


I'm so looking forward to the Christmas special


----------



## lorilu

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm so looking forward to the Christmas special


I probably won't see it until next winter. Usually the DVD is available in May but this year it didn't come until yesterday. I've just watched last year's special, which comes with season 10.


----------



## rona

lorilu said:


> Call The Midwife, season 10. FINALLY!!!!!!


Unusual quality TV


----------



## Cleo38

grumpy goby said:


> I started, but having read the book...its not a good adaptation which is disappointing, but feels like a half arsed fantasy adaptation filler until they roll out lord of the rings
> 
> I have also been enjoying the Get Back documentary - it's fascinating watching these moments in musical history as classic tracks fall together...and the dynamics between band members. I grew up listening to the band, and my dad grew up around the corner (He is gutted he was too young to have known it was going on at the time, at 11yo he was already a fan through his older sister)
> 
> It's summer here, so not watching so much stuff - but looking forward to series 2 of good omens on amazon prime.


I might try Good Omens next, I'd not seen that on there before.

Am currently watching Succession series 3 which is finally on Amazon. I've waited so long & it hasn't disappointed!


----------



## catz4m8z

Im struggling to get through the Joker film....boy, does that thing not live up to the hype!


----------



## Psygon

catz4m8z said:


> Im struggling to get through the Joker film....boy, does that thing not live up to the hype!


I have that on my list to watch over Christmas... Tho not sure it's going to really give the festive feeling!!


----------



## teddylion

I enjoyed the Peter Jackson Beatles marathon (Paul was so beautiful...) but strangely much preferred the 321 Paul McCartney interview thing where he talks to a music producer about each song. 

Now TV currently have a £1/month deal on at the moment for film and entertainment, so I joined that and am currently obsessed with White Lotus, which I'm finding laugh out loud funny thanks to both an amazing script but also Jennifer Coolidge, who is wonderful in everything. Oh, and that Sex and the City spin-off Just Like That, which I have to say is absolutely humourless in contrast!


----------



## MollySmith

Cleo38 said:


> Just watched a programme on BBCiplayer "David Baddiel: Social Media, Anger and Us". Really interesting & actually quite worrying in the levels of anger directed to people online & in RL.


Thank you for reminding me about this, noted as I really wanted to watch this after seeing the reviews.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Just binge watched 'sort your life out' on BBC iplayer, it's kicked my butt into trying to sort through my house and donate and sell things that I've kept putting off and moving from room to room. Last time I was this busy tidying was after watching Marie Kondo's netflix series. I do love a good organizing and tidying tv show :Shy 
Even sorted out dog toys that Jasper and Izzy haven't shown an interest in for ages, yet as soon as they were bagged up and put in the hallway waiting for someone to collect (so their dog could have them) both Jasper and Izzy found them the best toys ever and kept taking them out of the bag to play with!


----------



## MollySmith

The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society. It's alright, I'm not that much into films. Mostly my concentration, it's gone into a drain again which is very irritating.


----------



## Siskin

MollySmith said:


> The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society. It's alright, I'm not that much into films. Mostly my concentration, it's gone into a drain again which is very irritating.


I'm the same with concentration. Everything seems too long. I've been following various things on YouTube and mostly they are 15-30 minutes which suits me better. 
There was something I was watching prior to going in to hospital, so there are two to watch, I just don't know if can be bothered.


----------



## kimthecat

Looking forward to seeing Christmas episodes of Ghosts and Not going out on BBc 1 tonight. Im surprised they're not on Christmas night as they're both very funny.


----------



## MollySmith

kimthecat said:


> Looking forward to seeing Christmas episodes of Ghosts and Not going out on BBc 1 tonight. Im surprised they're not on Christmas night as they're both very funny.


I recorded (plussed?) to watch later! May end up doing the boxed set again.

Current watching The Repair Shop with tissues of course.


----------



## kimthecat

MollySmith said:


> I recorded (plussed?) to watch later! May end up doing the boxed set again.
> 
> Current watching The Repair Shop with tissues of course.


Im watching that too. The doll !

I missed the first series and watched it on the BBC catch up .

@MollySmith sorry I meant you can watch Ghosts on BBC I player.


----------



## MollySmith

kimthecat said:


> Im watching that too. The doll !
> 
> I missed the first series and watched it on the BBC catch up .


I know, the doll was lovely. The train set was good. Not sure about the band at the end though!


----------



## Siskin

I was surprised to see the Christmas pyramid greeted with such surprise. We've had one for years, we bought it when we lived in Berlin as it is a traditional part of German christmases and is called a Weinachtspyramid. I thought they were known about in the UK
We were told the tradition started many hundreds of years ago when trees were in short supply and the pyramids were a substitute. Ours comes out every year, although it hasn’t this year as I just couldn’t get into any Christmas spirit at all as I was waiting to go into hospital. 

The story behind the doll and polio was very moving, thank heavens vaccination saw that nasty disease off. I hadn’t realised there would be after effects so much later in life


----------



## MollySmith

Siskin said:


> I was surprised to see the Christmas pyramid greeted with such surprise. We've had one for years, we bought it when we lived in Berlin as it is a traditional part of German christmases and is called a Weinachtspyramid. I thought they were known about in the UK
> We were told the tradition started many hundreds of years ago when trees were in short supply and the pyramids were a substitute. Ours comes out every year, although it hasn't this year as I just couldn't get into any Christmas spirit at all as I was waiting to go into hospital.
> 
> The story behind the doll and polio was very moving, thank heavens vaccination saw that nasty disease off. I hadn't realised there would be after effects so much later in life


I have never seen one before but I can see the appeal.

It reminded me of a mechanical ferris wheel which used to be in the window of The Mousehole shop in Mousehole in Cornwall and I think there's one in the window of a cafe in Sea Palling (maybe @simplysardonic knows?). I'm a bit obsessed by getting one which is odd as I don't do many Xmas decorations but no idea where or how!


----------



## simplysardonic

MollySmith said:


> I have never seen one before but I can see the appeal.
> 
> It reminded me of a mechanical ferris wheel which used to be in the window of The Mousehole shop in Mousehole in Cornwall and I think there's one in the window of a cafe in Sea Palling (maybe @simplysardonic knows?). I'm a bit obsessed by getting one which is odd as I don't do many Xmas decorations but no idea where or how!


I'm not sure if I've been to the cafe at Sea Palling, but we mostly avoid the beaches that ban dogs in summer.

Might have a trip that way & see though, you've piqued my curiosity!


----------



## lullabydream

Just watched Stay Close on Netflix. Typical Harlan Coben with twists and turns. like the others that have been dramatised on Netflix.
Highly addictive, which is saying something for some one who watches very little TV


----------



## Cleo38

lullabydream said:


> Just watched Stay Close on Netflix. Typical Harlan Coben with twists and turns. like the others that have been dramatised on Netflix.
> Highly addictive, which is saying something for some one who watches very little TV


I started watching it last night & am quite enjoying it. Tbh I've not been that impressed with the others but will give it a go. I finished series 3 of Succession (bloody amazing!!!) recently so need something else to watch.


----------



## O2.0

Has anyone watched The Witcher? 
Had to re-watch season 1 so I could watch season 2 properly. Finished it last night, thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## Magyarmum

I watched a brilliant 3 part documentary on Viasat History about the Great Plague Despite the lack of knowledge about how the disease spread some of the restrictions and practices they put in place were almost identical to present day ones.

Really worth watching.


----------



## lullabydream

O2.0 said:


> Has anyone watched The Witcher?
> Had to re-watch season 1 so I could watch season 2 properly. Finished it last night, thoroughly enjoyed it


We watched the first episode then for whatever reason, possibly my mental health never watched anymore, so we might now watch it. Since we have finished watching Titans


----------



## Maurey

O2.0 said:


> Has anyone watched The Witcher?
> Had to re-watch season 1 so I could watch season 2 properly. Finished it last night, thoroughly enjoyed it


I watch it, but have yet to get back to the last couple episodes of season 2. Much as I adore s1 and the franchise, in general, season 2 underperforms compared to the first, imo. Feels like mostly filler for what's to come in s3. The antagonist of the season feels kind of random, given the overarching plot, and I really don't like Vesemir's casting choice - don't mind the actor, he just doesn't fit the role; he doesn't read nearly world weary enough for the character. Still don't love Yennefer's casting choice, either, but I think that's an unpopular opinion 

Much as I'm eh about the season as a whole so far, Burn Witcher, burn, is the best song yet! Shame there was so little Jaskier in the season, but I suppose he's always been intended largely as comic relief.


----------



## O2.0

Maurey said:


> I watch it, but have yet to get back to the last couple episodes of season 2. Much as I adore s1 and the franchise, in general, season 2 underperforms compared to the first, imo. Feels like mostly filler for what's to come in s3. The antagonist of the season feels kind of random, given the overarching plot, and I really don't like Vesemir's casting choice - don't mind the actor, he just doesn't fit the role; he doesn't read nearly world weary enough for the character. Still don't love Yennefer's casting choice, either, but I think that's an unpopular opinion
> 
> Much as I'm eh about the season as a whole so far, Burn Witcher, burn, is the best song yet! Shame there was so little Jaskier in the season, but I suppose he's always been intended largely as comic relief.


Jaskier is definitely my favorite!


----------



## lorilu

Last night I couldn't settle to read as I had been reading and dozing all day so I remembered Pluto (free on line TV, you have to watch it on your computer) and I found Merry Friggin Christmas with Robin Williams and watched that. It was pretty good, though a bit predictable.


----------



## Cleo38

Finished watching Stay Close on Netflix .... what a load of sh*t. I don't know why I persevered. Just like the other series from this production team it was ill thought out, cliched & too much nonsense.


----------



## MollySmith

Cleo38 said:


> Finished watching Stay Close on Netflix .... what a load of sh*t. I don't know why I persevered. Just like the other series from this production team it was ill thought out, cliched & too much nonsense.


I have it to watch, I will give it a go in the hope that Richard Armitage will distract me from James Nesbit. (I think I'm thinking of the same one, someone else said The Tourist to me too and I'm very easily confused!!)


----------



## Cleo38

MollySmith said:


> I have it to watch, I will give it a go in the hope that Richard Armitage will distract me from James Nesbit. (I think I'm thinking of the same one, someone else said The Tourist to me too and I'm very easily confused!!)


I had to Google him. He was as annoying as all the other characters even James Nesbitt didn't irritate me as much as everyone was so bad!

Jamie Dornan is in The Tourist which is in BBC (I think). Am going to watch that at some point


----------



## Siskin

Cleo38 said:


> I had to Google him. He was as annoying as all the other characters even James Nesbitt didn't irritate me as much as everyone was so bad!
> 
> Jamie Dornan is in The Tourist which is in BBC (I think). Am going to watch that at some point


We've started watching this, it's strangely weird, but somehow drags you in. There's something g very odd going on in Australia


----------



## Sandysmum

I watched Stay Close last night. I hadn't meant to watch the whole thing in one go, but it had me hooked from the start. I ended up going to bed at nearly 4am, but at least I wasn't going to stay awake wondering how it ended .


----------



## lorilu

The Sound of Music. Comfort Movie.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

gogglebox


----------



## £54etgfb6

Watched the Dr Who new years special. Was HORRIBLE! :Yuck:Yuck:Yuck:Yuck


----------



## MollySmith

Cleo38 said:


> I had to Google him. He was as annoying as all the other characters even James Nesbitt didn't irritate me as much as everyone was so bad!
> 
> Jamie Dornan is in The Tourist which is in BBC (I think). Am going to watch that at some point


I avoid most things with James Nesbitt, he seems to play different characters in the same way. I don't mind Richard Armitage, he was in Spooks and I loved that programme.

Ah that was who was in the Tourist! Let us know what you think.

I still haven't watched Ghosts or Jonathan Van Tam on Christmas lectures or Worzel. I was on a retreat from last Mon to Thursday and tried not to watch telly and now I have hours to catch up with!


----------



## MollySmith

simplysardonic said:


> I'm not sure if I've been to the cafe at Sea Palling, but we mostly avoid the beaches that ban dogs in summer.
> 
> Might have a trip that way & see though, you've piqued my curiosity!


Slightly non TV digression but I believe you can go right at Sea Palling in the summer with dogs. I think! We're heading up this week for some sea air so if we do go there I shall ask about the Ferris wheel. It was for sale in Mousehole and I always regret not getting it, just couldn't afford it then!


----------



## Happy Paws2

We are watching The Night Manger again, we have forgot how good it is....


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> We are watching The Night Manger again, we have forgot how good it is....


That was very good & I loved Tom Hollander in it


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> That was very good & I loved Tom Hollander in it


I think Tom would make a brilliant James Bond


----------



## Cleo38

Currently watching The Tourist on BBC. Am really enjoying it & love Helen the Aussie copper


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> Currently watching The Tourist on BBC. Am really enjoying it & love Helen the Aussie copper


My OH is watching it . I couldnt watch it after the bit where a man was in an oil drum  but OH kept me up to date. However I will be watching the next
episode.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think Tom would make a brilliant James Bond


Tom Hiddleston would . :Kiss


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Tom Hiddleston would . :Kiss


Yuck! I find him very smarmy! Tom Hollander always plays interesting characters. I thought he made The Night Manager.

As for The Tourist I quite like a bit of violence ... & he deserved it! Although you may find the next episode is a bit that way as well


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> Yuck! I find him very smarmy! Tom Hollander always plays interesting characters. I thought he made The Night Manager.
> 
> As for The Tourist I quite like a bit of violence ... & he deserved it! Although you may find the next episode is a bit that way as well


:Hilarious Each to her own  Tom Hollander is a great character actor.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I've started watching The Witcher, just finished season 1. It's very bingeable! Quite invested in all the main characters too. 

Also been watching and enjoying The great British sewing bee on iplayer.


----------



## MollySmith

Winter Walks on BBC4. Last night was Simon Armitage, this evening it's Rev Richard Coles who is wonderful (his book on grief is very moving) - 'nothing pleases God more than the sound of a biro on a Gift Aid envelope'


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tonight we shall watch the final Ted Lasso of the second season. It really is one of my Top Ten favourite shows of recent years.

I think today is the start of the final season of A Discovery of Witches. I'm not sure how I really feel about it - but I've watched the first two seasons, so I'll watch this one just to tie things up. I never watched the last season and a half of Game of Thrones and it sort of bugs me that I didn't.


----------



## Psygon

I started watching the Harlen Coben thing Stay Close on Netflix, and then rememered why I stopped reading the book. Just not sure it's very good. I've mostly found the previous Harlen Coben adaptions OK, so this just felt pretty disappointing. The hitmen characters really annoyed me. 

Anyway, so now I'm watching 'This is Us'. I started it back in May last year and then forgot about it, so now back watching a bit after I saw a preview for the final season.

It's not exactly happy fluffy viewing, but I am enjoying it.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Four lives, with Stephen Marchent playing killer of four young men.


----------



## Cleo38

MollySmith said:


> Winter Walks on BBC4. Last night was Simon Armitage, this evening it's Rev Richard Coles who is wonderful (his book on grief is very moving) - 'nothing pleases God more than the sound of a biro on a Gift Aid envelope'


I'll have to watch that. I love Rev Richard Coles & listened to his book on Audible. So very honest & moving. I cried so many times listening to it


----------



## Dave S

MrTumble on children's TV with the grand children.


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> MrTumble on children's TV with the grand children.


I watch it too I'm learning Makaton signs from it. .


----------



## Boxer123

I’m watching Anne on ITV so upsetting.


----------



## kimthecat

Boxer123 said:


> I'm watching Anne on ITV so upsetting.


I couldn't bring myself to watch it. I remember it happening and seeing it on the news. heartbreaking


----------



## Boxer123

kimthecat said:


> I couldn't bring myself to watch it. I remember it happening and seeing it on the news. heartbreaking


It is a difficult watch I can only do one episode a day.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> I couldn't bring myself to watch it. I remember it happening and seeing it on the news. heartbreaking


Yes, me too. It's on my list of things to watch as Maxine Peak is usually fantastic in everything she's in but am sure it will be very upsetting


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> I've started watching The Witcher, just finished season 1. It's very bingeable! Quite invested in all the main characters too.
> 
> Also been watching and enjoying The great British sewing bee on iplayer.


We've just finished both seasons of the Witcher. I did miss part due to having a sleeping tablet..advise not doing such silly things but it was good.


----------



## MollySmith

kimthecat said:


> I couldn't bring myself to watch it. I remember it happening and seeing it on the news. heartbreaking


Agree, ditto Christopher Eccleston's Hillsborough though I did see it in the end. Both he and Maxine Peake have an uncanny ability to do more than act but get really involved. I will try to watch it but recall it so vividly as you say.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We have just watched series 1 of Jack Ryan on Prime and just started series 2.


----------



## Psygon

Happy Paws2 said:


> We have just watched series 1 of Jack Ryan on Prime and just started series 2.


Oh I've been looking at this. What do you think of it?? Must be good if you've gone to season 2?


----------



## Cleo38

DanWalkersmum said:


> Four lives, with Stephen Marchent playing killer of four young men.


Just watched all episodes tonight. Really disturbing & very upsetting to see how badly the families were treated. I honestly can't believe how the police could have been so dismissive of the victims & so willing to believe the deaths were 'accidental' with no real investigation.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Psygon said:


> Oh I've been looking at this. What do you think of it?? Must be good if you've gone to season 2?


It is good, but it is violent and a bloody at times.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Cleo38 said:


> Just watched all episodes tonight. Really disturbing & very upsetting to see how badly the families were treated. I honestly can't believe how the police could have been so dismissive of the victims & so willing to believe the deaths were 'accidental' with no real investigation.


Yes it was very disturbing the families of the victims were dismissed by police when they raised concerns. What was particularly awful was how cold the killer was,Stephen Marchant was very creepy and oddly disturbing. Makes it all the more upsetting seeing the real victims and families at the end.


----------



## Boxer123

Just finishing off Anne I’m a mess


----------



## Cleo38

DanWalkersmum said:


> Yes it was very disturbing the families of the victims were dismissed by police when they raised concerns. What was particularly awful was how cold the killer was,Stephen Marchant was very creepy and oddly disturbing. Makes it all the more upsetting seeing the real victims and families at the end.


Yes, it really was. I can't believe that the officers involved didn't face any sort of disciplinary for their lack of actions & incompetency. So very sad & worrying.

On a different note I re-watched Let The Right One in again last night (I've seen it so many times). One of my favourite films. It's a Swedish vampire film but not like the usual ones. It's so beautiful but quite violent in certain scenes. The main children are amazing & the Swedish landscape is captivating.


----------



## Sandysmum

Just watched the last in the Butterfly effect films. The first was really good, the other 2 were a bit dull. The curse of the sequels strikes again!


----------



## Cleo38

Has anyone watched The Lost Daughter on Netflix? I watched it last night & thought it was a really beautiful, interesting film that dealt with really difficult aspects of motherhood, choices in life & regrets. I really enjoyed but it sort of made me sad watching it as it made me think about my own mum


----------



## Happy Paws2

Psygon said:


> Oh I've been looking at this. What do you think of it?? Must be good if you've gone to season 2?


Just finished watching series 2, very good but as I said very before very violent, but once you start to watching it, you have to watch it to the end.


----------



## lullabydream

Cleo38 said:


> Has anyone watched The Lost Daughter on Netflix? I watched it last night & thought it was a really beautiful, interesting film that dealt with really difficult aspects of motherhood, choices in life & regrets. I really enjoyed but it sort of made me sad watching it as it made me think about my own mum


I didn't enjoy it one bit. I don't know, I found it tedious at best


----------



## Cleo38

lullabydream said:


> I didn't enjoy it one bit. I don't know, I found it tedious at best


I was reading reviews the other day & people were very divided over it.


----------



## lullabydream

Cleo38 said:


> I was reading reviews the other day & people were very divided over it.


I can totally understand why


----------



## Boxer123

Watching four lives what appalling treatment by the police.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm late to the party and watching After Life. We did the whole first series last night. I almost can't stand to watch it, it's so painful. It's making me think about my husband dying. My whole life is him and Oscar. That's it. I am Ricky Gervais and Oscar is Brandy the Dog. 

I feel a bit sad


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just started watching The Tourist, I think it looks promising. 

Watching Traces again as we don't remember that much about it.


----------



## MollySmith

Finally watched Ghosts Xmas one and it was great, a lot of moral messaging but still very funny. Jennifer Saunders was brilliant. And a bit of Worzel Gummidge.


----------



## Boxer123

I watched A Quiet Place 1 & 2. A few thoughts came to me whilst watching. 

The way they creep around to avoid alerting the alien is similar to how I creep around trying not to wake loki during the working week.

How does Emily Blunt look so beautiful in an apocalypse whilst I look like I’ve been dragged through a hedge backwards for no reason other than January has come at me hard. 

Who leaves a nail in a step when they walk around barefoot.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just watched part 1 of The Green Planet, I don't think I'll ever look at a tree in the same way. again.


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> Has anyone watched The Lost Daughter on Netflix? I watched it last night & thought it was a really beautiful, interesting film that dealt with really difficult aspects of motherhood, choices in life & regrets. I really enjoyed but it sort of made me sad watching it as it made me think about my own mum


I really, really wanted to like this one, but I just could not get in to it. Fell asleep twice watching it then the third time I tried to watch it I skipped forward a lot trying to see if it ever gets good and of course it didn't make much sense. 
I may try to watch it one last time tonight  
I'm nothting if not persistent!


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm late to the party and watching After Life. We did the whole first series last night. I almost can't stand to watch it, it's so painful. It's making me think about my husband dying. My whole life is him and Oscar. That's it. I am Ricky Gervais and Oscar is Brandy the Dog.
> 
> I feel a bit sad


I love Ricky Gervais but I know myself and I won't be watching any of After Life.


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> I really, really wanted to like this one, but I just could not get in to it. Fell asleep twice watching it then the third time I tried to watch it I skipped forward a lot trying to see if it ever gets good and of course it didn't make much sense.
> I may try to watch it one last time tonight
> I'm nothting if not persistent!


Not much happens really ... but I think it just evoked alot of feeling for me about my own mum & expectations of mothers, etc. Maybe there were just certain things that are quite raw with me atm that really got to me


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> Not much happens really ... but I think it just evoked alot of feeling for me about my own mum & expectations of mothers, etc. Maybe there were just certain things that are quite raw wit me atm that really got to me


Hugs to you. 
I can see the angst (?) in it, but I think I'm at a different stage with my own mom, I haven't forgiven much if anything, and of course she's still around.
I do wonder how I'll feel when she does go.


----------



## lullabydream

O2.0 said:


> I love Ricky Gervais but I know myself and I won't be watching any of After Life.


I can't watch After life even though I like Ricky Gervais


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've just snivelled my way through the last two episodes in season two of After Life. There are some brilliant characters in it, there really are.


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> Hugs to you.
> I can see the angst (?) in it, but I think I'm at a different stage with my own mom, I haven't forgiven much if anything, and of course she's still around.
> I do wonder how I'll feel when she does go.


My mum & I were such different people but we were close. Maybe because of this I have so many regrets, etc & am sure she did as well. The film bought up alot of that & made me see things from her perspective more if that makes sense which sort of made me really sad ... for her & for me

With my dad (who was an abusive alcoholic) I didn't see him at all & when he became ill he wanted us all to suddenly forget everything & help him out (which my mum & sister did). When he died shortly afterwards I didn't actually feel anything & never have really. I think my mum was worried I would intially.

I think relationships are so complicated but with some people it's easier as we know we are so much better off without them in our lives.


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> My mum & I were such different people but we were close. Maybe because of this I have so many regrets, etc & am sure she did as well. The film bought up alot of that & made me see things from her perspective more if that makes sense which sort of made me really sad ... for her & for me
> 
> With my dad (who was an abusive alcoholic) I didn't see him at all & when he became ill he wanted us all to suddenly forget everything & help him out (which my mum & sister did). When he died shortly afterwards I didn't actually feel anything & never have really. I think my mum was worried I would intially.
> 
> I think relationships are so complicated but with some people it's easier as we know we are so much better off without them in our lives.


Okay I made it the whole way through. Yeah... didn't like it.

My own personal failing as a human is that I don't have much sympathy for people who wallow. And it felt like one giant pity party wallow. 
I love Olivia Colman and thought she played her part beautifully but fount the character completely unlikable and as she herself said - selfish, and not in a good way.

Interestingly my dad too was an abusive alcoholic. He still drinks, has never apologized in any significant way, but we've muddled through some sort of agreement to get along, and we mostly do. He's good to the kids and that matters to me. Though when he called on Thanksgiving (he dutifully calls on major holidays to say hello) and I told him about OH, he said the usual things and then proceeded to tell me about how much money he had made selling his old house.

Ah families!! :Hungover


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> Okay I made it the whole way through. Yeah... didn't like it.
> 
> My own personal failing as a human is that I don't have much sympathy for people who wallow. And it felt like one giant pity party wallow.
> I love Olivia Colman and thought she played her part beautifully but fount the character completely unlikable and as she herself said - selfish, and not in a good way.
> 
> Interestingly my dad too was an abusive alcoholic. He still drinks, has never apologized in any significant way, but we've muddled through some sort of agreement to get along, and we mostly do. He's good to the kids and that matters to me. Though when he called on Thanksgiving (he dutifully calls on major holidays to say hello) and I told him about OH, he said the usual things and then proceeded to tell me about how much money he had made selling his old house.
> 
> Ah families!! :Hungover


Wow, after all you & your OH are going through?! My dad left when I was 16 & I never heard from him, not that I wanted to either tho. But then when he was ill & realised he was dying he got in touch & wanted to see us all but not to apologise but just to have carers. I was so angry with my mum & my sister for falling for it but then we all do what we have to do I suppose.

As with your dad, he didn't really ask about anyone but just went on about himself. The saddest thing was that my sister & I fell out over him, as she had so much put upon her by him & sort of felt angry that I stayed away & therefore didn't have all the stress. It was a horrible time but we sorted it out as we are very close.

Regarding the film, I suppose I have felt very wallowy at times, but then I suppose grief comes in waves & this how you are. Which sort of made me probably empathise a bit with the character as I suppose she had grief but a different type.

She definitely wasn't really a tradional likeable character. I suppose at times I have been very selfish in my life (mainly with my time) & it is now something I deeply regret & wish I could have done things differently


----------



## Altaf

money heist Season 5


----------



## Calvine

Tomorrow, Tuesday, 18 January, ITV, 9pm: ''Ghislaine, Prince Andrew and the Paedophile''.


----------



## laugher

S11 of Curb just ended a few weeks back, so I'm watching random clips from the early seasons during my breaks from work. The ski lodge episode in particular is prettay prettay good.


----------



## Cleo38

laugher said:


> S11 of Curb just ended a few weeks back, so I'm watching random clips from the early seasons during my breaks from work. The ski lodge episode in particular is prettay prettay good.


I watched the first few seasons of that & laughed so much


----------



## kimthecat

Good karma hospital back on sundays . perfect viewing ,


----------



## Leanne77

I've been catching up with old stuff on Freeview so have just finished watching all of the Misfits series. Then when I realised I have a massive thing for Joseph Gilgun, I rewatched all of This is England series again.
I've discovered a huge appreciation recently for some actors such as Stephen Graham, Jodie Comer, Iwan Rheon so want to watch and rewatch their other stuff.

We don't have Sky or Netflix or anything that is subscription based so I have to make do with normal TV.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I've been watching x-files, watched a few seasons several years ago but I'm enjoying them more this time round. 

Also started Archive 81 on netflix, bit of a creepy mystery, on episode 4 and enjoying it so far.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Amazon Prime is full of stuff but have just found the full series of Castle (american detective comey drama) we used to watch when we had Sky tv. It's what they call easy viewing and we're enjoying watching from the very beginning, currently on series 3 (I think they made 8 so a fewto go). Next one will be The Mentalist, similar theme.


----------



## lullabydream

DanWalkersmum said:


> Amazon Prime is full of stuff but have just found the full series of Castle (american detective comey drama) we used to watch when we had Sky tv. It's what they call easy viewing and we're enjoying watching from the very beginning, currently on series 3 (I think they made 8 so a fewto go). Next one will be The Mentalist, similar theme.


 My husband and son loved Castle!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

It's made a change from OH obsession with other daytime repeat shows such as money for nothing, bargain hunt etc  good job the dog needs a walk occasionally


----------



## kimthecat

Watched the last Episode of the Tourist this evening ? does he survive ? A second series in the pipeline?

:Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

Archive 81..though don't ask me what's happening as I haven't a clue. As I fell asleep during watching due to taking a sleeping tablet. It's bad enough sleeping tablets make me not remember but actually sleeping through.. am hoping i can work it out but i doubt it!


----------



## Cleo38

I started watching The Sinner (series 4) on Netflix last night. Really enjoyed all previous series so am hoping this one is as good.

I tried watching Trigger Point the ITV drama with Vicky McClure but struggled with the first couple of episodes, just too OTT & the characters were irritating.


----------



## MollySmith

Cleo38 said:


> I started watching The Sinner (series 4) on Netflix last night. Really enjoyed all previous series so am hoping this one is as good.
> 
> I tried watching Trigger Point the ITV drama with Vicky McClure but struggled with the first couple of episodes, just too OTT & the characters were irritating.


Trigger Point was grim. It took itself way too seriously. It was one of those shows where it was actors playing parts with no love or care, the sort of drama I hate. I kept thinking about how great Spooks was, very OTT in places with a bit of tongue in cheek and able to shock, so much better.


----------



## MollySmith

PawsOnMe said:


> I've been watching x-files, watched a few seasons several years ago but I'm enjoying them more this time round.
> 
> Also started Archive 81 on netflix, bit of a creepy mystery, on episode 4 and enjoying it so far.


I started to watch them during first lockdown. I ended up going back to all sorts of stuff. Spooks, Hustle, Dempsey and Makepeace. I fear that (some dodgy gender and cutural inappropriatation aside) I prefer drama from past decades. I've become my parents....


----------



## Siskin

Someone recommended me Hope Street on iPlayer. It’s a daytime series apparently set in Northern Ireland. Watched the first one. It’s an easy going series with some sort of mystery and some Irish humour thrown in. Nothing riveting but it’s a nice watch


----------



## PawsOnMe

MollySmith said:


> I started to watch them during first lockdown. I ended up going back to all sorts of stuff. Spooks, Hustle, Dempsey and Makepeace. I fear that (some dodgy gender and cutural inappropriatation aside) I prefer drama from past decades. I've become my parents....


I'm really enjoying 90s series atm, fed up of watching ongoing series and finding out they've been cancelled or are just being dragged out as the quality lowers. Much prefer watching something already wrapped up and finished. 
Haven't heard of any of those series you mentioned except for spooks, will have to do some IMDb-ing


----------



## Kaily

Siskin said:


> Someone recommended me Hope Street on iPlayer. It's a daytime series apparently set in Northern Ireland. Watched the first one. It's an easy going series with some sort of mystery and some Irish humour thrown in. Nothing riveting but it's a nice watch


I have been watching this too. Such a lovely setting with gentle easy story lines.


----------



## Boxer123

Watching The Tinder Swindler. What a scum bag.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Watching The Tinder Swindler. What a scum bag.


Unbelievable wasn't he?! And still at it 

Finished watching series 4 of The Sinner & really enjoyed it. Little bit far fetched at times but the characters were good & I love Bill Pullman in it so can forgive alot.

Don't know what to watch next, I might watch Twin Peaks ... again!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Unbelievable wasn't he?! And still at it
> 
> Finished watching series 4 of The Sinner & really enjoyed it. Little bit far fetched at times but the characters were good & I love Bill Pullman in it so can forgive alot.
> 
> Don't know what to watch next, I ight wacth Twin Peaks ... again!


TBF old me probably would have fallen for it ! I wouldn't have given him 25 grand but only because I couldn't access it


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> TBF old me probably would have fallen for it ! I wouldn't have given him 25 grand but only because I couldn't access it


There is no way someone with posh cars & private jets would even let me in them .... I'm far too mucky with dog/cat hair & mud!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> There is no way someone with posh cars & private jets would even let me in them .... I'm far too mucky with dog/cat hair & mud!!!


Ha ha this is true sometimes I constantly look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards. Also Loki wouldn't have let him in he doesn't like shifty men.


----------



## Blackadder

Reacher on Amazon prime, pretty good if you like a bit of violence with the storyline


----------



## kimthecat

DanWalkersmum said:


> Amazon Prime is full of stuff but have just found the full series of Castle (american detective comey drama) we used to watch when we had Sky tv. It's what they call easy viewing and we're enjoying watching from the very beginning, currently on series 3 (I think they made 8 so a fewto go). Next one will be The Mentalist, similar theme.


Ive watched both of those of Freeview a while back and really enjoyed them. I was sad when they came to an end.

Still waiting for the next series of Harrow to be shown on Freeview. Really annoyed when they show one or two series of a programme on Freeview and then dont show anymore.

Favourite comedy at the mo is What we do in the Shadows . bizarre !


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Not seen what we do in the shadows, but if it's bizarre then it probably would appeal. 
I really like the scottish comedy shows, Two doors down (neighbours) and Still Game (scottish version of last of the summer wine) not everybody's cup of tea but hilarious and quite whitty. Also liked Mum with Lesley Manville playing the lead role, cleverly written.
Just binged on No Return with Sheridan Smith playing the mum again. Had to watch all 4 episodes, and was in tears at the end :Bawling .


----------



## Nonnie

Peacemaker. 

I only watch about an hour a day, and tonight im catching up on Great British Menu.


----------



## simplysardonic

I'm dog sitting this weekend so have actually watched some terrestrial telly (don't know how people can stand the constant barrage of adverts!), there was a programme called The Pet Show on ITV today which was actually not too bad, if you ignore the 'celebrity' dog owners bit, & after that I watched Paul O'Grady's dog show, that was quite sweet & had a good section about the health issues of brachy dogs as they have a tri blue merle English bulldog (probably worth several thousands when he was a puppy, only to be dumped on the street once he'd outlived his uses) that needed a load of surgery done.


----------



## kimthecat

DanWalkersmum said:


> Not seen what we do in the shadows, but if it's bizarre then it probably would appeal.
> I really like the scottish comedy shows, Two doors down (neighbours) and Still Game (scottish version of last of the summer wine) not everybody's cup of tea but hilarious and quite whitty. Also liked Mum with Lesley Manville playing the lead role, cleverly written.
> Just binged on No Return with Sheridan Smith playing the mum again. Had to watch all 4 episodes, and was in tears at the end :Bawling .


did they show the whole of the last series of Two doors down just before Christmas? , we set it to record and it only taped two episodes so dont know what wrong there. 

Still Game :Hilarious We saw the last few series, it was sad in the last episode, it looked like it was finished for good.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

we caught up with 2 doors down on iplayer, we don't use a recoder any more as most things are on itv hub or i-player if you miss something when it's on live. I know still game has finished and the last episode had a closed ending, they decided not to make any more.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

simplysardonic said:


> I'm dog sitting this weekend so have actually watched some terrestrial telly (don't know how people can stand the constant barrage of adverts!), there was a programme called The Pet Show on ITV today which was actually not too bad, if you ignore the 'celebrity' dog owners bit, & after that I watched Paul O'Grady's dog show, that was quite sweet & had a good section about the health issues of brachy dogs as they have a tri blue merle English bulldog (probably worth several thousands when he was a puppy, only to be dumped on the street once he'd outlived his uses) that needed a load of surgery done.


I saw the bulldog and he was very sweet natured.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> we caught up with 2 doors down on iplayer, we don't use a recoder any more as most things are on itv hub or i-player if you miss something when it's on live. I know still game has finished and the last episode had a closed ending, they decided not to make any more.


I love 2 doors down so funny.


----------



## Siskin

simplysardonic said:


> I'm dog sitting this weekend so have actually watched some terrestrial telly (don't know how people can stand the constant barrage of adverts!), there was a programme called The Pet Show on ITV today which was actually not too bad, if you ignore the 'celebrity' dog owners bit, & after that I watched Paul O'Grady's dog show, that was quite sweet & had a good section about the health issues of brachy dogs as they have a tri blue merle English bulldog (probably worth several thousands when he was a puppy, only to be dumped on the street once he'd outlived his uses) that needed a load of surgery done.


We record the commercial channels in order to skip through the adverts. Some programs seem to be all adverts and very little content


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> I love 2 doors down so funny.


One of my favourite shows for throw away one liners and awful characters .


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> One of my favourite shows for throw away one liners and awful characters .


Christine is brilliant.


----------



## Siskin

Call the Midwife. Oh my word


----------



## kimthecat

simplysardonic said:


> I'm dog sitting this weekend so have actually watched some terrestrial telly (don't know how people can stand the constant barrage of adverts!), there was a programme called The Pet Show on ITV today which was actually not too bad, if you ignore the 'celebrity' dog owners bit, & after that I watched Paul O'Grady's dog show, that was quite sweet & had a good section about the health issues of brachy dogs as they have a tri blue merle English bulldog (probably worth several thousands when he was a puppy, only to be dumped on the street once he'd outlived his uses) that needed a load of surgery done.


We saw that. 


Boxer123 said:


> Christine is brilliant.


I really want to slap Cathy !


----------



## PawsOnMe

kimthecat said:


> Ive watched both of those of Freeview a while back and really enjoyed them. I was sad when they came to an end.
> 
> Still waiting for the next series of Harrow to be shown on Freeview. Really annoyed when they show one or two series of a programme on Freeview and then dont show anymore.
> 
> Favourite comedy at the mo is What we do in the Shadows . bizarre !


Love What we do in the shadows! I'm just rewatching them all now 



Siskin said:


> Call the Midwife. Oh my word


That cliffhanger! I can't wait for sunday night now :Nailbiting


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm watching Stargate.


----------



## HarlequinCat

ForestWomble said:


> I'm watching Stargate.


The series or film? . If you've not seen the film from1994 it's worth a watch. I grew up watching it


----------



## kimthecat

Trigger point with Vicky McClure. Its ok but I think they made a mistake killing off Adrian Lester in the first episode.


----------



## ForestWomble

HarlequinCat said:


> The series or film? . If you've not seen the film from1994 it's worth a watch. I grew up watching it


The series at the moment, but I've defiantly seen two of the films, I believe there is a third I don't think I've seen yet.


----------



## HarlequinCat

ForestWomble said:


> The series at the moment, but I've defiantly seen two of the films, I believe there is a third I don't think I've seen yet.


I didn't know there were more films. I'll have to look them up . I liked how the first one was in an Egyptian type setting. Weirdly when I was a kid it got me into Ancient Egypt


----------



## ForestWomble

HarlequinCat said:


> I didn't know there were more films. I'll have to look them up . I liked how the first one was in an Egyptian type setting. Weirdly when I was a kid it got me into Ancient Egypt


I've seen the film you have mentioned, but the other one I've seen has all the same main actors/actress as the series and I really enjoyed it so I recommend. 
Yes I liked the Egyptian theme too, I don't remember if I was already into Ancient Egypt at the time or not, but it certainly didn't put me off if I already was


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We watched The Curse in two nights. It's on channel four I think but we hammered it. 

If you've watched People Who Just Do Nothing it's got Steves and Beats and MC Grinder in it - and also Bunty from Father Brown  

I'm also watching The Gilded Age on Sky Atlantic but it's not much cop to be fair. 

Of course Call the Midwife. I fear tissues will be needed en masse after Sunday's episode!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blimey! We are watching the Tinder Swindler on Netflix. 

So scary. If you do online dating, be very very careful! Jeepers.


----------



## Calvine

Mrs Funkin said:


> Blimey! We are watching the Tinder Swindler on Netflix.
> 
> So scary. If you do online dating, be very very careful! Jeepers.


I just watched it too. Quite a story; worth a watch.


----------



## Cleo38

Am watching Chloe on BBC iplayer. Am really enjoying it. The woman playing the main character is fantastic. Definitely worth watching


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Cleo38 said:


> Am watching Chloe on BBC iplayer. Am really enjoying it. The woman playing the main character is fantastic. Definitely worth watching


Me too, I found it confusing I was disappointed with the ending though. 
Apparently she also played princess Anne.


----------



## Cleo38

DanWalkersmum said:


> Me too, I found it confusing I was disappointed with the ending though.
> Apparently she also played princess Anne.


I have the last two episodes for tonight. Some really touching moments with her mum in it


----------



## Dimwit

Mrs Funkin said:


> Blimey! We are watching the Tinder Swindler on Netflix.
> 
> So scary. If you do online dating, be very very careful! Jeepers.


I watched that at the weekend - fascinating (and scary) how he managed to manipulate those women!

Currently watching Making a Murderer on Netlix, and also working through the dvd box set of Endeavour, which makes me very homesick for Oxford...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dimwit said:


> I watched that at the weekend - fascinating (and scary) how he managed to manipulate those women!
> 
> Currently watching Making a Murderer on Netlix, and also working through the dvd box set of Endeavour, which makes me very homesick for Oxford...


We spent four years in Oxford as we went to Ox Poly


----------



## westie~ma

Ozark - season three. Its a bit slow compared to the other two seasons. 

This Is Us - found this recently, quite enjoyable after a horrendous day.

Reacher - 

Over Christmas me and dh binged on After Life, Paddington Bear films and all of the John Wicks


----------



## MollySmith

Okay so I watched Great Pottery Throwdown, oh goodness. So emotional (oddly I paint and my attempts at self representation has a hole for my grief) so yes, a lot there. So brave.


----------



## Cleo38

Watched the final episode of Chloe tonight, I really enjoyed it. Also watched Catching Killers (the BTK episode), really interesting but very disturbing. Just shows how a very small slip up by a killer can mean that they are then identified. Terrifying that there are people like that in society


----------



## westie~ma

Cleo38 said:


> Watched the final episode of Chloe tonight, I really enjoyed it. Also watched Catching Killers (the BTK episode), really interesting but very disturbing. Just shows how a very small slip up by a killer can mean that they are then identified. Terrifying that there are people like that in society


Have you watched Mindhunter? Think its netflix. Utterly brilliant.


----------



## Cleo38

westie~ma said:


> Have you watched Mindhunter? Think its netflix. Utterly brilliant.


 Yes, it was fantastic! Am really hoping they do a third series


----------



## lullabydream

Just watched the teen drama one of us is lying....
It's a bit meh but wasted hours of our time, and now have to wait for next series to see what happens


----------



## Cleo38

I got distracted by old EastEnders that's on Drama. So funny, Phil & Grant are hilarious with their hard men personas


----------



## westie~ma

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, it was fantastic! Am really hoping they do a third series


Ooo yes, me too.


----------



## kimthecat

Our House on ITV this evening. . Really enjoyed it , it kept me guessing . Cant wait to see next episode.


----------



## Cleo38

I watched The Holiday on Channel 5, it started off ok then got absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm watching a true series about cults on ID, which at times is quite gruesome.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Watched the new episode of Killing Eve from Saturday not sure if we are going to watch anymore. Those women are really weird.


----------



## Magyarmum

Happy Paws2 said:


> Watched the new episode of Killing Eve from Saturday not sure if we are going to watch anymore. Those women are really weird.


I've watched a few episodes and gave it up as it really irritated me!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> I've watched a few episodes and gave it up as it really irritated me!


I never really liked it but OH wanted to watch it so I did, must need my head testing as I could never work out what was happening.


----------



## Magyarmum

Happy Paws2 said:


> I never really liked it but OH wanted to watch it so I did, must need my head testing as I could never work out what was happening.


Don't worry you're not alone. I found it almost impossible to follow what was going on.


----------



## Siskin

I watched the first season of Killing Eve and enjoyed it. The second series was just awful (change of writer) and I gave in after the first couple of episodes and haven’t watched it since. Noticed that OH hasn’t either.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just watched The Promise on I-player, very good worth a watch if you don't mind it been French with subtitles.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Watched Our House last night, I didn't expect it to end like that what a shock.

Won't say the end in case anyone is still watching it, don't want to spoil it for anyone.


----------



## Cleo38

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just watched The Promise on I-player, very good worth a watch if you don't mind it been French with subtitles.


 Thanks for that, that's me sported for weekend viewing


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks for that, that's me sported for weekend viewing


Hope you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Happy Paws2 said:


> Hope you won't be disappointed.


Just to add, it does go backward and wards in time.


----------



## Boxer123

Watching Supernatural seasons 1-12. Loving it.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Watching Supernatural seasons 1-12. Loving it.


Is that the one with vampires? I'm constantly getting confused with them.

I'm going to be watching the next episode of Hitlers Sex Life tonight which is weird AND educational lol


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Is that the one with vampires? I'm constantly getting confused with them.
> 
> I'm going to be watching the next episode of Hitlers Sex Life tonight which is weird AND educational lol


Your thinking vampire diaries this has Sam & Dean hunting the supernatural. So want to quit my job and become a supernatural hunter.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Your thinking vampire diaries this has Sam & Dean hunting the supernatural. So want to quit my job and become a supernatural hunter.


I can't keep up with them all lol.
Haha do it!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Boxer123 said:


> Watching Supernatural seasons 1-12. Loving it.


I was just toying with the idea today of watching them again, I havent seen the last 2 seasons so figured I might as well start from the beginning


----------



## Boxer123

PawsOnMe said:


> I was just toying with the idea today of watching them again, I havent seen the last 2 seasons so figured I might as well start from the beginning


You must it's definitely time we'll spent


----------



## MollySmith

Canal Boat Diaries. Totally wrecking my romance of living on a boat which I almost did once; it’s very real! 

Not to be confused with a very dull programme with a bickering Welsh couple who can’t operate a boat and argue over speed of a canal boat.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Watched Our House last night, I didn't expect it to end like that what a shock.
> 
> Won't say the end in case anyone is still watching it, don't want to spoil it for anyone.


I did not like that ending but it was a good one .


----------



## MollySmith

Grayson and Phillipa Perry's Art Club..... wonderful. Best Thing On Telly. Bill Bailey


----------



## Beth78

I'm watching Dynasties 2 on BBC 1. Its edge of you're seat stuff with some amazing shots.


----------



## Siskin

Beth78 said:


> I'm watching Dynasties 2 on BBC 1. Its edge of you're seat stuff with some amazing shots.


Isn't it good, it was interesting watching the last ten minutes about the filming. Amazing how relaxed the puma's became with the camera team


----------



## Jaf

Boxer123 said:


> Watching Supernatural seasons 1-12. Loving it.


I've just started watching these again. Jensen Ackles is so very pretty. Because he's in series 3 of The Boys, due in June, I've started watching series 1 and 2. Although there's a warning about adult content I was still a bit surprised!


----------



## Boxer123

Jaf said:


> I've just started watching these again. Jensen Ackles is so very pretty. Because he's in series 3 of The Boys, due in June, I've started watching series 1 and 2. Although there's a warning about adult content I was still a bit surprised!


Isn't he just ! I haven't watched The Boys what is it about ?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Watching The Fall again forgotten how dark it is.


----------



## Jaf

Boxer123 said:


> Isn't he just ! I haven't watched The Boys what is it about ?


It's a dark superhero universe. There's lots of superheros, contracted to an American corporation, and everyone seems to be a horrible person. The Boys are people trying to get the superheros accountable for their actions. Quite good in a sweary, violent way.


----------



## Boxer123

Jaf said:


> It's a dark superhero universe. There's lots of superheros, contracted to an American corporation, and everyone seems to be a horrible person. The Boys are people trying to get the superheros accountable for their actions. Quite good in a sweary, violent way.


Sounds interesting and with the added benefit of Jensen.


----------



## MollySmith

I’m watching World’s Most Dangerous Roads with Sue Perkins and Charley Boorman. I usually like them both in programmes but they’re on the Dalton Highway in a 4 x 4 with truckers who are trying to earn a living. And I’m wondering why they’re doing this for telly and marvelling at the patience of the truckers who have guided them through a drift, and pulled them off the road. Risking their lives and so are the presenters and the film crew, and I wonder why. 

Then I realise I’m watching it,


----------



## MollySmith

Happy Paws2 said:


> Watching The Fall again forgotten how dark it is.


I kept waiting for Fox Mulder to turn up.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just finished watching "We Hunt Together" on Drama, really enjoyed it looking for to series 2


----------



## Oof

Bad Vegans. Weird, annoying, but very watchable


----------



## MollySmith

Oof said:


> Bad Vegans. Weird, annoying, but very watchable


What is a bad vegan? I'm thinking rude stuff with veg or rebelling with a latte with cows milk  I shall investigate!


----------



## Oof

MollySmith said:


> What is a bad vegan? I'm thinking rude stuff with veg or rebelling with a latte with cows milk  I shall investigate!


Nothing that exciting I'm afraid. It's basically a vegan restaurant owner getting scammed by someone who claims to be an angel fighting demonic forces.

Who can also make her dog immortal.


----------



## kimthecat

ITV2 starting from this week are showing , Hart Of Dixie, The OC and One tree Hill from the very beginning. Ive already seen the OC and One tree Hill so Im just watching Hart if Dixie which is enjoyable escapism.


----------



## margy

I'm watching the documentary on Jimmy Saville. A clever manipulative man who wormed his way into being friendly with politicians and Royalty all to get his way. Pure evil.


----------



## MollySmith

Oof said:


> Nothing that exciting I'm afraid. It's basically a vegan restaurant owner getting scammed by someone who claims to be an angel fighting demonic forces.
> 
> Who can also make her dog immortal.


Sounds even more intriguing!


----------



## MollySmith

I am in love with Art Club and would sleep on the floor by Alan Measles. Honestly just the most amazing thing.


----------



## Cleo38

Just started watching Top Boy on Netflix. Drama about dealing drugs, power, money, violence .... really enjoying it despite being quite disturbing.


----------



## Happy Paws2

margy said:


> I'm watching the documentary on Jimmy Saville. A clever manipulative man who wormed his way into being friendly with politicians and Royalty all to get his way. Pure evil.


I've just watched one about Saville, Rolf Harris, Stuart Hall and Gary Glitter I'm horrified that they managed to get away with it for decades without someone doing something, completes had been made but no one did anything about them.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just watched The Shawshank Redemption again, saw it years ago really enjoyed it.


----------



## Jaf

I'm about to re-watch Russian Doll as a second series is coming. Yay. Very adult.

Also got 1 more episode of Sweeth Tooth.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds interesting and with the added benefit of Jensen.


The Boys is excellent if you like superhero/action type shows....and it is super violent and sweary right from the start so you know instantly if its for you or not!LOL Cant wait for series 3 and a Jensen Ackles fix!:Shy



margy said:


> I'm watching the documentary on Jimmy Saville. A clever manipulative man who wormed his way into being friendly with politicians and Royalty all to get his way. Pure evil.


Just finished that the other day, they got it right calling it A British Horror Story as well...probably more horrifying then any made up show or film out. Looking at tv clips of him now it seems obvious and deeply disturbing, just the things he got away with saying and doing in public alone, nm the appalling acts he commited in private. It really made you realiese how different tv was back then and the creepy things male celebrities got away with with young girls because it was seen as 'normal'. *shudder*


----------



## Beth78

Jaf said:


> I'm about to re-watch Russian Doll as a second series is coming. Yay. Very adult.
> 
> Also got 1 more episode of Sweeth Tooth.


Oh I absolutely loved sweet tooth, I read the graphic novel when I was younger.


----------



## rona

If anyone finds something good that's not full of violence, swearing and sex.Please let me know.


----------



## Karl43

Columbo it's Sunday


----------



## kimthecat

Karl43 said:


> Columbo it's Sunday


:Hilarious I love these . Ive seen them many times . I wish there were more I havent seen.

Dodger is good and very well done and quite funny, on Sunday afternoons . Christopher Ecclestone plays Fagin.


----------



## Karl43

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious I love these . Ive seen them many times . I wish there were more I havent seen.
> 
> Dodger is good and very well done and quite funny, on Sunday afternoons . Christopher Ecclestone plays Fagin.


Based on Oliver I presume?

I'll have to give it a go 

I've been watching Columbo since I was a child, so much like yourself I think I've seen them all


----------



## Mrs Funkin

rona said:


> If anyone finds something good that's not full of violence, swearing and sex.Please let me know.


Don't watch what I'm currently watching then. Blimey. It's called, "Mood" and it's all about "influencers" and sex work. It's quite perturbing - and if I had a daughter in her 20s I'd be rather distressed.


----------



## Chold

Raising Dion season 2. I love it


----------



## kimthecat

Karl43 said:


> Based on Oliver I presume?
> 
> I'll have to give it a go
> 
> I've been watching Columbo since I was a child, so much like yourself I think I've seen them all


Yes it is.


----------



## MollySmith

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious I love these . Ive seen them many times . I wish there were more I havent seen.
> 
> Dodger is good and very well done and quite funny, on Sunday afternoons . Christopher Ecclestone plays Fagin.


Christopher Eccleston could recite a shopping list and I'd listen. Thank you for the rep, I forgot about it.


----------



## MollySmith

rona said:


> If anyone finds something good that's not full of violence, swearing and sex.Please let me know.


Paul Whitehouse and Bob Mortimer, Gone Fishing? Just watched it again this evening.

I'm not very good with dramas. I think I'm the only person in the universe who thinks Bridgerton is hideous. All too pretty, most people who were that rich had gout and missing teeth, bad breath...


----------



## Oof

I watched Hillbilly Elegy on Saturday. It was really good, shocked that it was a true story.


----------



## picaresque

MollySmith said:


> I'm not very good with dramas. I think I'm the only person in the universe who thinks Bridgerton is hideous. All too pretty, most people who were that rich had gout and missing teeth, bad breath...


Haha I've been watching the new season and noticed all the beautiful teeth. I love it though, pure fluff.


----------



## Goldenshep

I mainly watch repeats too Colombo, murder she wrote and my favorite Poirot. although for the next 6 weeks I'll be glued to court TV watching the Johnny vs Amber trial. I still don't get how so many people believe her with all the evidence that proves she's a liar


----------



## PawsOnMe

New Derry girl series out and I think there's a new Taskmaster out this Thursday too so will be watching both of those


----------



## Cleo38

PawsOnMe said:


> New Derry girl series out and I think there's a new Taskmaster out this Thursday too so will be watching both of those


I love Derry Girls, am re watching it on Netflix atm


----------



## simplysardonic

Goldenshep said:


> *I mainly watch repeats too Colombo, murder she wrote and my favorite Poirot.* although for the next 6 weeks I'll be glued to court TV watching the Johnny vs Amber trial. I still don't get how so many people believe her with all the evidence that proves she's a liar


Love all 3 of those shows!



PawsOnMe said:


> New Derry girl series out and I think there's a new Taskmaster out this Thursday too so will be watching both of those


My daughter loves both of those, Taskmaster can be very funny but not watched Derry Girls yet.

I started Schitts Creek the other night, quite enjoying it as I like Eugene Levy as an actor, he's been in a lot of movies I like.


----------



## kimthecat

MollySmith said:


> Christopher Eccleston could recite a shopping list and I'd listen. Thank you for the rep, I forgot about it.


I loved him as the first new Doctor Who. It was a shame he only stayed for one series.


----------



## Cleo38

simplysardonic said:


> Love all 3 of those shows!
> 
> My daughter loves both of those, Taskmaster can be very funny but not watched Derry Girls yet.
> 
> I started Schitts Creek the other night, quite enjoying it as I like Eugene Levy as an actor, he's been in a lot of movies I like.


Oh you should definitely watch Derry Girls, it is so funny.

I need to give Schitts Creek a go as I keep seeing this mentioned


----------



## margy

Does anyone remember a programme called ALF? My kids had the toy and we loved it. We hoped to get it on DVD but are having trouble getting it.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Does anyone remember a programme called ALF? My kids had the toy and we loved it. We hoped to get it on DVD but are having trouble getting it.


Yes I watched that growing up.


----------



## picaresque

Just getting started on the final season of Better Call Saul


----------



## JANICE199

*I LOVE watching spring time on the farm. I also keep up to date with live feed Sundays and Wednesdays on FB. Makes a lovely change from the normal rubbish. Cannon hall farm are a must. As are the Yorkshire Vets.*


----------



## PawsOnMe

I binge watched both series of The missing and really enjoyed them. Started watching Mind Hunter now, seems interesting.


----------



## Arny

PawsOnMe said:


> I binge watched both series of The missing and really enjoyed them. Started watching Mind Hunter now, seems interesting.


For some reason I couldn't get through one episode of mindhunter, which is incredibly rare for me as I sit through some awful stuff.
My sister got me the book though and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Oof

Mind Hunter is brilliant! I love me some serial killers.

...

Obviously on tv or in prison. Great show! The guy who plays Kemper is brilliant. I've watched footage of kemper and it is a very accurate portrayal.
What episode couldn't you get through @Arny?


----------



## Arny

Oof said:


> What episode couldn't you get through @Arny?


The first one :Hilarious
I don't remember the last time I switched something off before the episode had ended. I just found it boring 
Maybe one day I'll try again as I know its meant to be good.


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## Oof

Arny said:


> The first one :Hilarious
> I don't remember the last time I switched something off before the episode had ended. I just found it boring
> Maybe one day I'll try again as I know its meant to be good.


Ohhhh i thought you meant there was a specific episode you couldn't get through because it was upsetting lol. I misread that completely!

It isn't like other tv shows of that genre because it's very slow paced and even though its about serial killers, it's as if the killers are in the background if that makes sense? I know what I mean anyway. I love true crime so I could sit through the moody dialogue!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Has anyone watched The West Wing, I've found it and wonder if it's worth watching?


----------



## O2.0

Currently on season 3 of Yellowstone. Absolutely love it. Is it available in the UK?


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> Currently on season 3 of Yellowstone. Absolutely love it. Is it available in the UK?


It seems you can only access it on amazon prime and its £15 for series 1


----------



## O2.0

Beth78 said:


> It seems you can only access it on amazon prime and its £15 for series 1


Yes, that's where I'm watching it. I haven't had to pay yet though.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Been watching freeze the fear with Wim Hoff on bbc iplayer, really enjoying it.

Also watched the last Derry Girls last night, sad that it's ended!


----------



## Cleo38

PawsOnMe said:


> Also watched the last Derry Girls last night, sad that it's ended!


Am watching Derry Girls tonight .... can't believe the series has come to an end. I bloody love that show, every character is hilarious & I love the music in it.


----------



## Dimwit

The only thing I am watching on 'normal' TV is Great British Sewing Bee which I am really enjoying.
I am also slightly addicted to 'Meet, Marry, Murder' on Netflix - the main thing I have learned is that it is not a good idea to persuade your spouse to take out multiple life insurance policies and then to try to cash them in as soon as they die in suspicious circumstances. Apparently the police end to see that as suspicious behaviour


----------



## Lurcherlad

New series of Hunted.

Members of the public, usually in pairs become “fugitives” and have to outrun the “hunters”. An investigative team made up of police, IT and surveillance experts who have access to cctv, phone logs, ground crews in vehicles and even a drone.

If they manage to avoid capture and make a rendezvous point they share £100,000.

Even though you know they aren’t in danger, it does get the pulse going when the hunters get close!

Some of the fugitives make some stupid errors though, contacting known associates and even staying at their houses, which the hunters are monitoring.

I’m on the side of the fugitives


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Has anyone watched The West Wing, I've found it and wonder if it's worth watching?


Ive just seen the first two episode on All 4 . Its certainly worth watching but I found it very fast paced and had to concentrate .


----------



## kimthecat

O2.0 said:


> Currently on season 3 of Yellowstone. Absolutely love it. Is it available in the UK?


It was shown last year on one of the mainstream Feeview channels , 5USA It looked good but I had other TV series to catch up with so didn't watch it .

Im on series 8 of Law and Order , only another 12 series to go .!


----------



## laugher

Just began re-watching The Sopranos; usually when I re-watch shows or films, I skip and skim. But with The Sopranos, I don't. The casting and acting are simply too good. Not to sound petty or anything, but The Sopranos is a better show than The Wire, and I like The Wire a lot, too. I only mention The Wire because it also rewards a second- third, or multiple-viewings.


----------



## Cleo38

laugher said:


> Just began re-watching The Sopranos; usually when I re-watch shows or films, I skip and skim. But with The Sopranos, I don't. The casting and acting are simply too good. Not to sound petty or anything, but The Sopranos is a better show than The Wire, and I like The Wire a lot, too. I only mention The Wire because it also rewards a second- third, or multiple-viewings.


I missed The Sopranos when it was shown initially. Maybe I should give it a go as everyone says how brilliant it is


----------



## laugher

Cleo38 said:


> I missed The Sopranos when it was shown initially. Maybe I should give it a go as everyone says how brilliant it is


It is terrific. Ganfolfini gets a lot of credit (he is indeed phenomenal in the show), but the acting is top-notch across the cast. There's plenty of humor, too. The peek into the family life of a sociopathic mob boss is also fascinating.


----------



## Cleo38

Watched the Rickey Gervais stand up show (Super Nature) on Netflix last night. OMG, he is hilarious! I laughed so much that I was annoying the dogs who were trying to sleep. Very, very funny & just what I need atm~


----------



## Boxer123

Stranger Things season 4 has dropped sofa afternoon for us.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Stranger Things season 4 has dropped sofa afternoon for us.


Oh my goodness I had no idea !!! thanks for the info there I've been waiting for it so long I'd forgotten about it 

I've been revisiting some of my live DVDs, mostly prog rock, been really enjoying the nostalgia. I used to go to so many gigs and I've been missing live music recently.


----------



## Arny

The Staircase (the drama not the documentary)


----------



## Cleo38

Did anyone watch Conversations with Friends? I can't decide if I really liked it or not ... some bits I loved but some I found irritating. I felt such empathy for Frances initially then realised what a self centred b*tch she was. That probably made it more interesting tho


----------



## HappyMangle

Just started Ozark. So far, so good.
Would like to find a good vpn for the kodi. Can someone advice me one from this site maybe?
I don't have a clue to be honest what is a huge difference between them.


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm watching re runs of Blakes seven, and it's not as bad as I remember it. Ok it has some dodgy sets and props and the costumes can be a bit daft, (like Servelan in her white ball gowns and cocktail dresses that never get dirty even when running through mud) but it's a good bit of nostalgic fun.


----------



## Cleo38

Sandysmum said:


> I'm watching re runs of Blakes seven, and it's not as bad as I remember it. Ok it has some dodgy sets and props and the costumes can be a bit daft, (like Servelan in her white ball gowns and cocktail dresses that never get dirty even when running through mud) but it's a good bit of nostalgic fun.


I remember that! I'll have to give it a watch at some point

Am going to start watching Stranger Things 4 at the weekend as I enjoyed the other series.

Has anyone watched Couples Therapy on BBC? I got obsessed with that & binge watched it. There is a bloke called Mau who is on there with his wife Annie, OMG he really is something else! definitely worth watching if just for him😲


----------



## kimthecat

Have got the very last episode of Brooklyn 911 to watch . I always feel sad when a series comes to an end, 

Im watching the West Wing , I never saw it the first time round .


----------



## kimthecat

Just watched the Australian programme The Newsreader on BBC 2 tonight , a sort of drama comedy . looking forward to more episodes.


----------



## bluesunbeam

Been addicted to the World Athletic Championship over the last 10 days and staying up every night to watch it live ( retirement has some upsides). The Olympics were great but definitely lost a lot with the lack of crowds.
Just watched a crazy womens 100m hurdles where the Nigerian athlete Tobi Amusan smashed the world record in one of the heats and her expression of disbelief and confusion for the first few seconds after she saw the time was priceless 
edit: oh no, they think the timing system might be wrong because all the athletes in the heats are beating all sorts of PB's and national records


----------



## margy

Just watched a documentary on an accident that happened on the A1 this day last year that ties in with what I complained about on petty things that annoy you regarding lorry drivers. Only this one was texting on his mobile and plowed into a standing line of cars. The first car he hit was a couple travelling with their dog, it was found dead in the road they identified the couple from the dogs chip. Horrendous. It makes you scared to travel on motorways. He killed 3 people their families will never be the same . All because he was on his phone. He got 8 years in prison. Their trying to make phones like alcohol you just don't do it!!


----------



## huckybuck

🙈 Love Island 🙉


----------



## Kaily

huckybuck said:


> 🙈 Love Island 🙉


Me too, it's my guilty pleasure.

Ekin Su and Davide to win 💖


----------



## Happy Paws2

margy said:


> Just watched a documentary on an accident that happened on the A1 this day last year that ties in with what I complained about on petty things that annoy you regarding lorry drivers. Only this one was texting on his mobile and plowed into a standing line of cars. The first car he hit was a couple travelling with their dog, it was found dead in the road they identified the couple from the dogs chip. Horrendous. It makes you scared to travel on motorways. He killed 3 people their families will never be the same . All because he was on his phone. He got 8 years in prison. Their trying to make phones like alcohol you just don't do it!!


I didn't watch the programme bit I saw some of it on Breakfast TV, how he walked away from it and killing those people is beyond me, I agree driving and using a phone isn't taken seriously and eight years isn't long enough.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Just watched a documentary on an accident that happened on the A1 this day last year that ties in with what I complained about on petty things that annoy you regarding lorry drivers. Only this one was texting on his mobile and plowed into a standing line of cars. The first car he hit was a couple travelling with their dog, it was found dead in the road they identified the couple from the dogs chip. Horrendous. It makes you scared to travel on motorways. He killed 3 people their families will never be the same . All because he was on his phone. He got 8 years in prison. Their trying to make phones like alcohol you just don't do it!!


I saw some of this on the news. There was a similar incident on A34 where a driver was looking at music on his phone and ploughed into stationary traffic killing people. I always feel nervous on the motorway.


----------



## huckybuck

Kaily said:


> Me too, it's my guilty pleasure.
> 
> Ekin Su and Davide to win 💖


India and Dami are growing on me. 
I hope Davide is genuine as I think Ekin Su is totally smitten. I really didn’t like him at first. 
Gemma needs to go - she is totally not into Luca and he only likes her because of who she is. 
Tasha is another one - poor Andrew - I think he’ll be hurt.


----------



## kimthecat

Im enjoyng Ridley with Adrian Dunbar. You completely forget he was in the LIne of Duty


----------



## huckybuck

I’m loving Married at First Sight UK. Gosh I watch some utter rubbish 😂


----------



## Arny

'under the banner of heaven' puts Mormons in a different light that's for sure.
The last episode was one of the saddest things I've seen in a long time.


----------



## 1529122

I've been watching Shetland love the scenery and the plot has been good this year. Doc Martin is on tonight can't wait last season ever.

I've also been enjoying the capture , Ron perlman is one of my faves actors.


----------



## kimthecat

RagamuffinTheo said:


> I've been watching Shetland love the scenery and the plot has been good this year. Doc Martin is on tonight can't wait last season ever.
> 
> I've also been enjoying the capture , Ron perlman is one of my faves actors.


Doc Martin ! yay! Martin Clunes is a really nice bloke in real life. 

Shetland . I was convinced Tosh was dead. Glad shes not. The Capture , I saw the first one and its a frightening thought , i found it stressy so havent watched this one.


----------



## Cleo38

I love Shetland & am really enjoying the new series.

Am also watching series 3 of Hidden. I watched the initial ones a while ago & didn't realise there was a third. I love the Welsh landscape, it's very dramatic but slightly sinister. Really great series


----------



## 1529122

kimthecat said:


> Doc Martin ! yay! Martin Clunes is a really nice bloke in real life.
> 
> Shetland . I was convinced Tosh was dead. Glad shes not. The Capture , I saw the first one and its a frightening thought , i found it stressy so havent watched this one.



The capture is stressful to watch and it's got worse since the first episode a few times I thought I'd stopped breathing sitting on the edge of the sofa

This is the last season of Shetland with Douglas in it so will miss Perez. I knew she wasn't it would have been the death of shetland if we lost both Perez and tosh. Can't wait for tonight's episode then after at 10pm I'm switching to itv+1 for doc Martin. I love martin clunes too lovely man.

The show was the reason I became a Dr watching the first season as a little girl he inspired me to help people and as I grew older I became fascinated with medicine the funny thing is I'm also Dr Ellingham.


----------



## kimthecat

RagamuffinTheo said:


> The show was the reason I became a Dr watching the first season as a little girl he inspired me to help people and as I grew older I became fascinated with medicine the funny thing is I'm also Dr Ellingham.


Wow , that is amazing.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> Stranger Things season 4 has dropped sofa afternoon for us.


Im late to the party but I recently binged watched every season of this, loved it. Also binge watched The Sandman.
Currently Im working my way through Santa Clarita Diet....honestly anything with a sci fi/fantasy/weird vibe to it and I'll give it a go! 😁


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Im late to the party but I recently binged watched every season of this, loved it. Also binge watched The Sandman.
> Currently Im working my way through Santa Clarita Diet....honestly anything with a sci fi/fantasy/weird vibe to it and I'll give it a go! 😁


I’m watching Supernatural, The Boys and Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## Kaily

My big fat mad diary.

I'm such a teenager (59)


----------



## huckybuck

Bake Off! 
I’m a little disappointed they haven’t postponed it just for a week as it doesn’t feel appropriate somehow but yes I’m still watching..


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> My big fat mad diary.
> 
> I'm such a teenager (59)


I love that reminds me of growing up.


----------



## ScrapCat

Just finished watching season 5 of Cobra Kai, and my god, was that season finale a satisfying emotional rollercoaster! 😙👌 lol But man, what a cliffhanger, as well! (Now to wait another year to see what happens. 😂)


----------



## TonyG

Has anyone been watching Rings of Power?


----------



## kimthecat

@RagamuffinTheo  

Doc Martin lives up to expectations. It's so funny except about the stray dog. Don't they have dog wardens there?


----------



## huckybuck

9 Perfect Strangers on Prime. It’s an odd one but I feel compelled to keep watching. 

Apparently it’s based on the book by Liane Moriarty which I might have to read.


----------



## Cleo38

huckybuck said:


> 9 Perfect Strangers on Prime. It’s an odd one but I feel compelled to keep watching.
> 
> Apparently it’s based on the book by Liane Moriarty which I might have to read.


 I watched that a while ago, not something I would usually watch but I quite enjoyed it.

Have just finished watching the second series of Top Boy on Netflix. really enjoyed it. Quite violent & depressing but really great story & everyone in it is amazing.


----------



## 1529122

kimthecat said:


> @RagamuffinTheo
> 
> Doc Martin lives up to expectations. It's so funny except about the stray dog. Don't they have dog wardens there?


Agree and it must be hard for him to act like he hates dogs when he loves them in real life. 

I am loving the last series so far and will miss it when it's gone , only time my family show an interest in my job by asking what all the medical terms mean ect. 

Tomorrows looks really funny


----------



## Cleo38

Am watching Dahmer on Netflix. Really well done, but so very difficult to watch.


----------



## huckybuck

Bad Sisters on Netflix and Apple. 

Best thing I have watched for ages.
I can’t wait for the next episode Fri as I think it’s the last one.


----------



## huckybuck

Watched Rogue Agent today (film) 
Can’t believe it was a true story and that he’s now been released from prison.


----------



## Linda Weasel

RagamuffinTheo said:


> Agree and it must be hard for him to act like he hates dogs when he loves them in real life.
> 
> I am loving the last series so far and will miss it when it's gone , only time my family show an interest in my job by asking what all the medical terms mean ect.
> 
> Tomorrows looks really funny.
> 
> I’ve seen DM being filmed (with the original stray) and that dog was such an actor. Did everything it was asked then mugged him for treats, and he had pockets full.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I 'm watching Bloodlands on BBC it's getting very tense


----------



## 1529122

Other than doc Martin and now strictly I'm watching Karen pirie enjoyed it last week looking forward to tonight's. 

I'm also looking forward to the new season of the Larkin's love Bradley Walsh.


----------



## HappyMangle

Handmaid's tale at the moment. At the beginning i thought i might wait for the whole season to be out , but just couldn't hold myself anymore. With this smart iptv my streaming moved to an absolutely new quality level an i love it.


----------



## huckybuck

HappyMangle said:


> Handmaid's tale at the moment


I loved that so much. I avoided it for ages thinking I wouldn’t like it but gosh was I wrong.


----------



## Deguslave

Bergerac. John Nettles looks blooming young after watching Midsomer Murders though, lol.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just finished The Midnight Club on Netflix. Its a very cheesey haunted house/anthology series but kinda fun if you like a jumpscare or 2 (or 27....they really go to town on the jumpscares!!LOL).
Good if you want to get into the Halloween spirit.


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Just finished The Midnight Club on Netflix. Its a very cheesey haunted house/anthology series but kinda fun if you like a jumpscare or 2 (or 27....they really go to town on the jumpscares!!LOL).
> Good if you want to get into the Halloween spirit.


I’m watching Cabinet of Curiosities. Glad I’m watching it in the day.


----------



## 1529122

Watched the last episode of doc Martin last night , I liked the ending but so sad it's over but still have the Christmas special to look forward too.

Next for me is his dark materials season 3 which starts in December


----------



## Boxer123

The Devils Hour on prime ! Gripping I highly recommend.


----------



## huckybuck

Boxer123 said:


> The Devils Hour on prime ! Gripping I highly recommend.


Ooh I saw a trailer for that today and thought it looked good!!


----------



## Boxer123

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I saw a trailer for that today and thought it looked good!!


It was really good you can’t watch it with distractions as there is a lot going on.


----------



## kimthecat

I started to watch Doctors again . It s on in the afternoons. I'd forgotten how good it is. Really cant be bothered to watch Corrie and Emmerdale with their ridiculous plots.


----------



## Deguslave

I don't have tv so rely on dvd box sets, currently almost at the end of Rumpole of the Bailey, going to follow that with Widows.

Anyone remember them, they were quite a while ago.


----------



## Leanne77

Deguslave said:


> I don't have tv so rely on dvd box sets, currently almost at the end of Rumpole of the Bailey, going to follow that with Widows.
> 
> Anyone remember them, they were quite a while ago.


I remember Rumpole of the Bailey being on, but can't recall ever watching it.

I was so looking forward to the Handmaid's Tale returning but thought the first episode of season 5 was disappointing.
I'll be watching I'm A Celeb when it's back on, glad it's back in Oz too as Wales wasn't as interesting.
I keep rifling through Prime, start watching things but then find them a bit too boring. I can't seem to find anything that holds my interest. I only got it to watch This is England film and Brassic.


----------



## 1529122

kimthecat said:


> I started to watch Doctors again . It s on in the afternoons. I'd forgotten how good it is. Really cant be bothered to watch Corrie and Emmerdale with their ridiculous plots.


I stopped watching Emmerdale years ago , Corrie I try to watch but I agree lately it's stupid so I've been missing episodes of watch now if theirs nothing else on. 

The only soap I watch is EastEnders even when that gets a bit daft I stay loyal I've loved EastEnders since I was a kid. I watch doctors too ( at the weekend) 

Apart from strictly, Im watching the larkin's ( love Bradley Walsh) and Michael mcintyre's The wheel , I'm very hard to make laugh but Micheal makes me laugh everytime the only other comedian to make me laugh everytime is billy Connolly. 

Next year I'll be looking forward to the last if us it will be scary but good , I played both games.

I'll be watching I'm a celeb too this year boy George is going in which will be interesting. He seems very down to earth. Looking forward to it being back in Australia as most I love ant and Dec too.


----------



## Cleo38

Started watching The Devil's Hour on Prime last night & am really enjoying it.


----------



## huckybuck

I remember Widows @Deguslave it was brilliant in its day! 

I also thought the first episode of the new Handmaid’s Tale disappointing. It was so slow with not much going on and I found the concentration on June’s emotions wearing after a while. I hope it gets better.


----------



## Leanne77

huckybuck said:


> I remember Widows @Deguslave it was brilliant in its day!
> 
> I also thought the first episode of the new Handmaid’s Tale disappointing. It was so slow with not much going on and I found the concentration on June’s emotions wearing after a while. I hope it gets better.


I find that the episodes are dominated by full facial shots of her pulling weird expressions


----------



## Linda Weasel

Deguslave said:


> I don't have tv so rely on dvd box sets, currently almost at the end of Rumpole of the Bailey, going to follow that with Widows.
> 
> Anyone remember them, they were quite a while ago.


I remember them. Widows ( the original) was gripping.


----------



## Deguslave

Linda Weasel said:


> I remember them. Widows ( the original) was gripping.


This is the original.


----------



## Arny

Boxer123 said:


> It was really good you can’t watch it with distractions as there is a lot going on.


Watched the first two yesterday, very enjoyable but I must stop trying to guess what's going to happen.


----------



## Boxer123

Arny said:


> Watched the first two yesterday, very enjoyable but I must stop trying to guess what's going to happen.


I did the whole 6 episodes this weekend really enjoyed it.


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve just done the first one. Ooh it’s exciting. Lots of famous faces too.
I hope I don’t wake up tonight at 3.33am 😱


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> It was really good you can’t watch it with distractions as there is a lot going on.


Finished it last night ..... Fantastic! Surely there needs to be another series


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Finished it last night ..... Fantastic! Surely there needs to be another series


I hope so I have so many questions !


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> The Devils Hour on prime ! Gripping I highly recommend.


We plan in watching that this afternoon.


----------



## lorilu

Just finished season 11 Call The Midwife. Devoured it to be more accurate. Now I have nothing to watch again.


----------



## lullabydream

Thanks for the suggestion for The Devil's Hour. We watched the first two episodes, and it was brilliant! 

Been watching so many things recently that we start to watch and just find them boring.

OH seem to enjoy it too!


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I hope so I have so many questions !


Same here!!! I loved that it had quite comical bits in it as well & I really liked the female lead character. Gutted that I finished it so quickly tho .... I don't know what to watch now


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just finished The Devils Hour after so many good reviews, well I'm sorry to say we have watch it the last few day, and all I can say is that's was a complete waste of time, we were so disappointed.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I’m watching Cabinet of Curiosities. Glad I’m watching it in the day.


Am really loving this but then I love Guillermo del Torro's films. 

And I think Rat Graveyard is based on my garden atm


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Am really loving this but then I love Guillermo del Torro's films.
> 
> And I think Rat Graveyard is based on my garden atm


Oh no that one was grizzly.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no that one was grizzly.


Am fighting a losing battle with the b*ggers atm! Maybe the king rat will come & get his revenge on me like in the film   🐀


----------



## huckybuck

Just finished the Devils Hour - thought it was brilliant even though I got a bit lost at the end when it all suddenly seemed to go too fast and left more questions unanswered.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Am fighting a losing battle with the b*ggers atm! Maybe the king rat will come & get his revenge on me like in the film   🐀


The dogs clearly are not helping then?


----------



## Kaily

Did anyone see celebrity mastermind? Poor girl from reality tv, Amy Tapper only got two points, it was a difficult watch.

I just love The Wheel, Michael McIntyre is so funny.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Just finished watching ‘Bad Sisters’. Absolutely loved it. Not sure if it was a drama, black comedy or what but really gripping in a ‘Kill Bill’ sort of way.


----------



## Magyarmum

Not a drama, but last night spent a fascinating 2 hours watching the Nat Geo documentary "Finding Endurance" the search for Shackleton's boat which went down in the Wendell Sea.









Endurance: Shackleton's lost ship is found in Antarctic


What was one of the world's greatest undiscovered shipwrecks is identified on the Antarctic seafloor.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> The dogs clearly are not helping then?


No, the rats are fearless. Even when I go out in to the garden they just sit & watch me 
I finished the few episodes last night, really enjoyed the series so much. 

Marnie was transfixed by episode 7 & went right up to the TV to watch ....... then barked non stop at the 'exhibit' so I had to stop for a while, get her a chew so she was distracted whilst I continued to watch


----------



## huckybuck

Watched the film Molly’s Game today (true story). Was quite interesting and easy watch. Reminded me a little of Inventing Anna.

Also treated myself to Mrs Harris goes to Paris (on Sky) which was just lovely. Lesley Manville is one of my favourite actress’ she was amazing in Mum and great as Mrs Harris too.

Now I need a good series to binge watch!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Astrid, Murder in Paris... a French crime series on channel 4 or more 4 about a Autistic young woman helping the police.

Strange at first until you get used to it.


----------



## HappyMangle

The Queen's Gambit


----------



## huckybuck

HappyMangle said:


> The Queen's Gambit


It’s brilliant!


----------



## picaresque

Just starting the new season of The Crown


----------



## kimthecat

Watching the US version of Ghosts. Its so funny , as good the British one.


----------



## 1529122

Kaily said:


> I just love The Wheel, Michael McIntyre is so funny.


Me too, I'm very hard to make laugh thanks to my autism but he gets me every time , I love him he's so funny as soon as the show starts I've already got a smile on my face.


----------



## Deguslave

Box set of Colditz. Anthony Valentine was wonderfully evil in it.


----------



## Magyarmum

I've just started watching a series on ARTE, a French Cultural TV channel, of three documentaries tracing the history of Gulags in Soviet history. Really interesting in light of what's happening at the present moment.

*Gulag - A Soviet History (1/3)Origins 1917-1933*
The Gulag is the concentration camp system of the Soviet Union and constituted the hidden heart of the empire, from 1917 to the end of the 1950s. Through exceptional testimonies and archives, a look back at the history of a still little-known continent . First part: the origins, from 1917 to 1933.


----------



## huckybuck

Started designated survivor on Netflix. Watched the first episode last night and it was quite interesting. Will do a few more today.


----------



## O2.0

If you're looking for something to binge watch, "Dead to Me" with Christina Applegate is hilarious in a very dark humor way. I loved it


----------



## huckybuck

O2.0 said:


> If you're looking for something to binge watch, "Dead to Me" with Christina Applegate is hilarious in a very dark humor way. I loved it


Oh I did that in a weekend!!! I thought it was brilliant and very funny. It had you on the edge of your seat each episode waiting for the s*** to hit the fan, then you’d breathe a sigh of relief for a moment, only until the end of the next one!!


----------



## O2.0

huckybuck said:


> Oh I did that in a weekend!!! I thought it was brilliant and very funny. It had you on the edge of your seat each episode waiting for the s*** to hit the fan, then you’d breathe a sigh of relief for a moment, only until the end of the next one!!


Have you seen the latest season?


----------



## huckybuck

No, only season 1 so far. I think season 2 is here and 3 might just have arrived too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

O2.0 said:


> If you're looking for something to binge watch, "Dead to Me" with Christina Applegate is hilarious in a very dark humor way. I loved it


I was so sad to see Christina getting her Hollywood Walk of Fame star  They filmed the Dead to Me final season whilst she was being diagnosed with MS I believe. I've not seen it but will add it to the list.


----------



## Arny

O2.0 said:


> If you're looking for something to binge watch, "Dead to Me" with Christina Applegate is hilarious in a very dark humor way. I loved it


My only regret was not rewatching it all ahead of season 3.
I was banking on it having a recap as I couldn’t fully remember after such a long gap.


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> They filmed the Dead to Me final season whilst she was being diagnosed with MS I believe. I've not seen it but will add it to the list.


Yes, season 3
Made it even more special to watch knowing what she was going through during filming. She's amazing...


----------



## TonyG

Really enjoyed The English, a western series with Emily Blunt, can watch all six episodes on iPlayer.

Great acting, beautiful cinematography and a good music score too.
A bit bloody in places!


----------



## huckybuck

Just finished SAS Rogue heroes (BBC) and absolutely loved it. Fascinating, exciting, funny, sad, bit of romance, friendship, great soundtrack, it’s got everything.


----------



## Kaily

Did anybody watch My Dead Body on channel 4? It's an autopsy documentary, very sad but interesting.


----------



## Cleo38

Kaily said:


> Did anybody watch My Dead Body on channel 4? It's an autopsy documentary, very sad but interesting.


Yes, it was so interesting but also very upsetting. I have already signed up to donate my body/organs for donation or research so hope this encourages others to do the same.

I felt it was really well done but such respect to the young woman who donated her body & to her parents. It must have been so very difficult for them but I do understand how in some ways they got some comfort knowing she has been so very helpful regarding research for this type of cancer.

On a different note I also watched "How to Crack The Class Ceiling" on BBC1. Very depressing that even in 2022 class matters just as much as it always has done. People seem to think we have more diversity in the workplace now, & maybe we do in some areas .... just not so much if you are working class & are wanting to work in certain industries.


----------



## mrs phas

Been sobbing through the Railway Children, while wrapping
why is it the older we get the soppier we get?
If I hadn't already been weeping, that cry of
"Daddy! My daddy!"
gets me every time


----------



## Cleo38

I watched Snow Dogs on BBC iplayer tonight. It was with Gordon Buchanan who meets Pierre-Luc Fortin (expert musher) & tries to learn the skill of dog sledding in the stunning Yukon wilderness.
What an amazng programme, absolutely fascinating to watch the dogs in action & see how they bonded with their new handler.
My dogs were also gripped by it initially due to all the barking at the start. So funny watching them all glued to the TV


----------



## huckybuck

Just finished “Friend of the family” on Paramount. True story of Broeburg family whose daughter was kidnapped numerous times by a family friend back in the 70s. 

It sounds really depressing but actually it was a good and compelling watch. Lots of episodes. It’s a sad story but you also see the real adult Jan who obviously played a part in the making of it.


----------



## 1529122

I'm watching season 3 of his dark materials, loved the first 2 and I loved the books growing up. It amazes me just how much it looks just like how I imagined it to look when reading the books.

Anyone else watching it?


----------



## MollySmith

mrs phas said:


> Been sobbing through the Railway Children, while wrapping
> why is it the older we get the soppier we get?
> If I hadn't already been weeping, that cry of
> "Daddy! My daddy!"
> gets me every time


Oh me too, always has. Watched with my dad once and recall my mum bringing in tea amd cake as we sniffled!


I watched the Winter Walks with Lemn Sissay who is wonderful anyway and goodness, not a word wasted as he walks through Dent. Adrian Chiles also has a walk in Yorkshire along Scalby to Scarborough and such a interesting man, he share a lot about his mental health. Both are on BBC iPlayer.


----------



## Cully

Looking forward to watching Luke Evans:Showtime on BBC 2 @8 tonight.
What a wonderful voice he has.


----------



## Tallinn

Just finished watching The Traitor, BBC1. Loved it - paranoia overload amongst the contestants during the series. Fascinating study of human behaviour - good twist in the final.
Worth watching series on catch up - even if you’re not Claudia W’s biggest fan.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Just finished binge-watching ‘Happy Valley’. Both series over a couple of days.

I didn’t see it first time round and was gripped by it all the way through.

I do seem to be playing catch-up a lot of the time.


----------



## Cleo38

Linda Weasel said:


> Just finished binge-watching ‘Happy Valley’. Both series over a couple of days.
> 
> I didn’t see it first time round and was gripped by it all the way through.
> 
> I do seem to be playing catch-up a lot of the time.


This is one of my favourite series, everyone in it is fantastic but especially Sarah Lancashire & James Norton. I think series 3 is coming next year


----------



## Calvine

Something I might be watching, C4, December 29th (think it's 9pm): _Prince Andrew, The Musical_. It can't be aby worse than most of the Christmas viewing.


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve had a look at what’s on over Christmas and apart from the usual Eastenders and CTM it’s dire. There’s not much I fancy watching at all. 

Will be sad to watch the Kings Speech this year.


----------



## Cully

I wonder what format it will be now. Will he hold onto how The Queen preferred, or put his own more modern slant on it? I expect the latter, with much emphasis on climate change and conservation. Maybe some hint at trimming back the number of Royal posts.
Should be interesting anyway.


----------



## Siskin

Watched the new Happy Valley last night. Shaping up to be very good. The piece where the abusive husband was treating his wife was quite horrifying.


----------



## Leanne77

Just started watching Without Sin on ITVx.
Created by a Nottingham woman, starring 2 of my fave Nottingham actors, and filmed In Notts, it had to be done.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Watched the new Happy Valley last night. Shaping up to be very good. The piece where the abusive husband was treating his wife was quite horrifying.



Fell asleep watching it, will have to watch it again.


----------



## lullabydream

Leanne77 said:


> Just started watching Without Sin on ITVx.
> Created by a Nottingham woman, starring 2 of my fave Nottingham actors, and filmed In Notts, it had to be done.


Just looked on IMDb as I hadn't heard of it, however it does look good!
Might try to watch it over the weekend.


----------



## huckybuck

Frustrated I can’t get ITVX on my TV. It’s not on Sky (oldish box) and my smart TV hasn’t got the app. 

I could watch on an iPad but my eyesight is rubbish lol!


----------



## mrs phas

Siskin said:


> Watched the new Happy Valley last night. Shaping up to be very good. The piece where the abusive husband was treating his wife was quite horrifying.


Very realistic 
And 
I would imagine 
Very triggering for some 
I know I was moved to warn my close friend about that particular sequence, as I know, having lived it, she would have been affected, had she seen it without warning


----------



## Siskin

huckybuck said:


> Frustrated I can’t get ITVX on my TV. It’s not on Sky (oldish box) and my smart TV hasn’t got the app.
> 
> I could watch on an iPad but my eyesight is rubbish lol!


A lot of people are complaining about this issue. My friends who have a smart tv can’t get it to work, starts off alright then part way through the program it packs in. They told me there is a huge list of tv’s and devices that cant get ITVX and the company are unable (or maybe unwilling aka couldn’t care less) to do anything to debug the app. Some TV’s that are brand new can’t get it, ridiculous situation. We can use it on the tv we bought about 18 months ago although there’s something up as some adverts suddenly stop halfway through and the screen goes blank, we’re always worrying that it’s not going to get going again.


----------



## Siskin

mrs phas said:


> Very realistic
> And
> I would imagine
> Very triggering for some
> I know I was moved to warn my close friend about that particular sequence, as I know, having lived it, she would have been affected, had she seen it without warning


Very wise I think. I found it very frightening, even my husband was affected especially seeing the wife’s bruising.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Funny how things work out, on Sunday I said to OH, I wish they would rerun Howards Way.
Yesterday going though the channels to see what was on, I found that Drama has just started to rerun it, I used to love it so going to watch it again, just hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Cleo38

Siskin said:


> Watched the new Happy Valley last night. Shaping up to be very good. The piece where the abusive husband was treating his wife was quite horrifying.


So glad it's back finally. Fantastic first episode, that bloke seems hoffific & it will be interesting to see how the story develops.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Watched the new Happy Valley last night. Shaping up to be very good. The piece where the abusive husband was treating his wife was quite horrifying.



Finally managed to watch it, I found it very dark story line this time and very upsetting.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well we watched Treason on Netflix. Started well, then went a bit silly, then ended really well. 

I've also watched Marie Antoinette on iPlayer. It was okay, it was worth it for the hair styles! I don't like the sex in all these period dramas though, it's why I never watched another series of Bridgerton. 

Just watching some Sheridan Smith thing on Sky (Rosie Molloy gives up everything). She looks quite different now with lip fillers and veneers on her teeth..! It's got Mrs Doyle and Dougal from Father Ted in it as her mum and dad. 

Yes. I'm off work with the Dreaded Lurgy...and I've got pressure sores from watching too much telly. What's next I wonder.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well we watched Treason on Netflix. Started well, then went a bit silly, then ended really well.
> 
> I've also watched Marie Antoinette on iPlayer. It was okay, it was worth it for the hair styles! I don't like the sex in all these period dramas though, it's why I never watched another series of Bridgerton.
> 
> Just watching some Sheridan Smith thing on Sky (Rosie Molloy gives up everything). She looks quite different now with lip fillers and veneers on her teeth..! It's got Mrs Doyle and Dougal from Father Ted in it as her mum and dad.
> 
> Yes. I'm off work with the Dreaded Lurgy...and I've got pressure sores from watching too much telly. What's next I wonder.


I’ve started Treason and I’m quite enjoying it.

I watched the first Marie Antoinette episode but have lost any desire to watch another one. I get bored very quickly when it’s all about sex. I didn’t watch Bridgerton for the same reason.

I quite enjoyed Rosie Malloy although really wanted to see her stay at the clinic.

When Mum was down we watched The Circle (film with Tom Hanks). I did enjoy it. Though I am a bit weird and quite like the idea of everyone being watched!!!!


----------



## MollySmith

I watched all of Pride and Prejudice on 1st Jan, it was repeated on UK Drama - the Colin Firth and Jennifer Ehle version. Also Lucy Worsley on Agatha Christie in which Lucy walks through a field in heels...but it is good, I hadn't realised how caddish her first husband was and depressingly the Daily Wail was top reading in 1920 and still published lies then. 

This evening caught the end of a year from space which shows how the Ukraine war, the late Queen's funeral and climate crisis look from space. I will watch it all on catch up, it looked amazing.

Agree @huckybuck about Marie Antoinette and Bridgerton. No dentists and poor diet mean rotten teeth, not much bathing and bad breath, I don't imagine that much sex was really had (the exception to this is, of course, Darcy..!)


----------



## Soph x

Just watched the Jeffrey Dahmer series on Netflix. Honestly breaks my heart to learn what he did and the trauma to his victims as well as their families.

Currently watching The Teacher on Netflix. Only 4 episodes to it but it is really good and still worth a watch if any of you haven’t seen it!


----------



## Cleo38

Soph x said:


> Just watched the Jeffrey Dahmer series on Netflix. Honestly breaks my heart to learn what he did and the trauma to his victims as well as their families.


That was such a good series, the bloke playing Dahmer was amazing. But yes, it was very disturbing & upsetting to see what the families had to go through, not only due to Dahmers horrific crimes but also the attitudes of the police af that time.

On lighter note, I've just started watching Stath Lets Flats on 4OD. I can't believe I've not seen this before, it's hilarious


----------



## Soph x

Cleo38 said:


> That was such a good series, the bloke playing Dahmer was amazing. But yes, it was very disturbing & upsetting to see what the families had to go through, not only due to Dahmers horrific crimes but also the attitudes of the police af that time.
> 
> On lighter note, I've just started watching Stath Lets Flats on 4OD. I can't believe I've not seen this before, it's hilarious


It was awful that when on man reported Dahmer, police chose to believe Dahmer over the man who was almost killed purely because of the colour of his skin! Despite the fact Dahmer had a criminal record already and the victim didn’t!
One that did almost make me cry a bit was the deaf man. They really made you get attached to him 💔

Ooooh I’ve been seeing ads about that, is it really worth a watch?


----------



## Cleo38

Soph x said:


> It was awful that when on man reported Dahmer, police chose to believe Dahmer over the man who was almost killed purely because of the colour of his skin! Despite the fact Dahmer had a criminal record already and the victim didn’t!
> One that did almost make me cry a bit was the deaf man. They really made you get attached to him 💔
> 
> Ooooh I’ve been seeing ads about that, is it really worth a watch?


Oh yes, he was so lovely & had such an amazing mum. Really heartbreaking.

And yes, Stath Let's Flats is very funny, maybe something needed after watching something as dark as the Dahmer series.


----------



## Psygon

For those mentioning Bridgerton. I was stuck for something to watch over Christmas so watched the second season finally. There is far less sex in it. I think I maybe preferred it to the first season (for the storyline).

I also tried to watch Marie Antoinette - I didn't even finish the first episode as I just found it a bit dull!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Psygon said:


> I also tried to watch Marie Antoinette - I didn't even finish the first episode as *I just found it a bit dull!*


and very badly acted.


----------



## MollySmith

Cleo38 said:


> And yes, Stath Let's Flats is very funny, maybe something needed after watching something as dark as the Dahmer series.


Stath Let's Flats is brilliant, I really loved it. 

(Also loved Friday Night Dinner too)


----------



## lullabydream

Leanne77 said:


> Just started watching Without Sin on ITVx.
> Created by a Nottingham woman, starring 2 of my fave Nottingham actors, and filmed In Notts, it had to be done.


Thanks for the recommendation. I thought it was good. OH enjoyed which is a surprise.

ITVx played up quite a bit yesterday when we watched the first 2 episodes. Watched the last 2 today and it seemed to stutter on the adverts, better than having a black screen on the show itself.

My thoughts about Treason were very similar to you @Huckbuck. Still worth watching though


----------



## Happy Paws2

Been binge watching The light in the Hall (CH 4) on demand one more episode to watch tonight, after OH has watched the Aston Villa game.


----------



## kimthecat

Im watching 18 kids and counting . Its a new series, At first I was a bit  but it is heartwarming.


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Paws2 said:


> Been binge watching The light in the Hall (CH 4) on demand one more episode to watch tonight, after OH has watched the Aston Villa game.


I hear it's supposed to be good!


----------



## Kaily

kimthecat said:


> Im watching 18 kids and counting . Its a new series, At first I was a bit  but it is heartwarming.


They are up to 22 I believe . I guess none of them will ever be lonely. Going to watch it at 8.


----------



## kimthecat

You're right ! and also their grandshildren


----------



## Happy Paws2

lullabydream said:


> I hear it's supposed to be good!


It is, and not the ending I thought, I got it totally wrong


----------

